# Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee



## Glxxssbxrg (23. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Anglerkolleginnen und -kollegen, 

ich würde gerne wissen wollen, wie sich momentan die Dorschpopulation entwickelt.

Vielleicht dazu ein paar Vorbemerkungen:
Ich fische seit etwa 35 Jahren mehr oder weniger intensiv in der Ostsee auf Dorsch- in den beiden letzten Jahren leider fast gar nicht mehr. Ich habe als Angler Zeiten erlebt, wo es (natürlich mit Angelerfahrung) Durchschnitt war, ca. 10 - 15 gute Dorsche pro Ausfahrt zu fangen. Einmal konnte ich sogar 38 Stück erbeuten. Aus Heiligenhafen weiß ich, dass einzelne Schiffe täglich zwischen 600 und 800 Dorsche pro Ausfahrt gefangen haben. Ich habe es aber auch erlebt, dass die Fangquote deutlich absackte. Klar, wenn kein Fisch da ist, kann man auch keinen fangen.
Was will ich sagen: Ich habe in meinem Anglerleben mit dem Dorsch sowohl "HOCH"-Zeiten als auch Pleiten über mehrere Jahre erlebt. 

Ich vermag nun die momentane Situation nicht richtig einzuschätzen. Wenn ich die Fangmeldungen (z.B. aus Heiligenhafen)hier im Board verfolge, dann fällt mir auf, dass diese zahlenmäßig immer weniger werden (gemeint im Verlauf der letzten Jahre - fährt keiner mehr raus?) Wenn aber dann von Fängen berichtet wird, dann von fast überwiegend kleinen Dorschen.

Frage:
Wie sieht's denn nun wirklich aus? Ist die "Durstphase" der letzten Dorschflaute überstanden? Befindet sich der Dorschbestand wieder im Aufwind? Wie groß ist denn momentan der "Durschschnittsdorsch" der Ostsee.
Gibt's jemand, der Genaueres weiß?

Danke für Eure Antworten - ich will nämlich bald wieder mal auf Dorsch fischen gehen.

Gruß
Burkhard


----------



## volkerm (23. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hallo Burkhard,

schreib mal rein, wo und wie Du fischen möchtest.
Das ist schon von vielen Faktoren abhängig.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hybrid (23. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hallo Burkhard,

ich bilde mir ein da ziemlich gut im Stoff zu stecken- angel seit ca. 12 Jahren rund um Fehmarn und mache so übers Jahr 10-15 Ausfahrten. 
Früher haben wir mal gekuttert, danach dann Gittis Bootsverleih genutzt und heute haben wir selbst nen kleines Angelboot- mit SIS und allem was Mann heute zum Fische suchen halt braucht.
Soll heißen: ja es ist wieder verdammt gut, wenn man die Dorsche denn auch findet#h#h
Die Fischgrößen haben sich nicht sehr verändert, aber es ist wieder deutlich mehr Artenvielfalt zu erkennen und die Kleinfischschwärme sind wieder da: Viele Heringe und vor allem noch mehr kleine Makrelen- wunderbares Futter für die Dorsche und deshalb sind diese auch ganz prächtig fett. Wenn die jetzt nicht alle weggefangen werden und auch die 50cm Dorsche wieder zurückgesetzt werden scheint sich ein ordentlicher Bestand zu entwickeln- aber wie lange das hält weiß keiner.

Gruß H.


----------



## bacalo (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Hallo Burkhard,
> 
> ich bilde mir ein da ziemlich gut im Stoff zu stecken- angel seit ca. 12 Jahren rund um Fehmarn und mache so übers Jahr 10-15 Ausfahrten.
> Früher haben wir mal gekuttert, danach dann Gittis Bootsverleih genutzt und heute haben wir selbst nen kleines Angelboot- mit SIS und allem was Mann heute zum Fische suchen halt braucht.
> ...


 

|good:

Gruß
Peter


----------



## schleppangler (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

moin,moin,
ich fische seit 20jahren in der Lübecker- und Hohwachter Bucht .
Was auffällig ist das wir mit Kutterangeln angefangen haben und dabei sehr häufig schlecht gefangen haben.
Dann sind wir vor 15 jahren über das Bellybootfischen aufs eigene Boot umgestiegen und haben seitdem immer unsere Fische gefangen.
Vorraussetzung dafür ist natürlich Ortskenntniss und sehr leichtes Geschirr .Ruten 40 - 75g Wfg., kleine Rollen,dünne Schnur und leichte Köder bis max.60g.So kann man ausdauernd fischen.
Wenn ich mir die Fangmeldungen auf den Kuttern anschaue wundert es mich nicht das diese am Aussterben sind die Fänge dort sind ja geradezu Katastrophal.
Allerdings muß ich auch anmerken, das der Dorschbestand sich insgesammt etwas gebessert hat , wenn jetzt nicht geräubert wird kann sich der Bestand wahrscheinlich gut entwickeln.

Schauen wir mal.

mfg Kay


----------



## Brikz83 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Also, ich kann nur aus meinen empirischen Erfahrungen als Landangler sagen, dass sich die Fänge im letzten Jahr und auch in diesem spürbar verbessert haben. Hat man vor 3-4 Jahren beim Spinnfischen auf drei Versuche einen Leo verhaftet, ist es mittlerweile genau umgekehrt. Ich hoffr von herzen das dieser Trend anhält.....bin ja immernoch eiserner verfechter von Schongebieten.


----------



## Colli_HB (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich finde auch, dass sich der Dorschbestand verbessert hat.
Vor Langeland konnte ich im April riesige Schwärme auf dem Echolot sehen. Ich habe gedacht, dass es Heringe sind. Also habe ich ein Heringsvorfach montiert. Es waren aber kleine Dorsche so um die 20 cm. Wenn die sich vernünftig entwickeln können, dann haben wir bald wieder nen guten Bestand. 
Ich denke der kalte Winter letztes Jahr tat den Dorschen gut, weil sie in Ruhe ablaichen konnten. Viele Fischer kamen wegen der zugefrorenen Häfen ja nicht raus.
Hoffentlich wird dieser Winter wieder so kalt!!!


----------



## Eristo (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Gleissberg schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerkolleginnen und -kollegen,
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen wollen, wie sich momentan die Dorschpopulation entwickelt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eristo (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Eine Anmerkung möchte ich noch zufügen: 
Das gezielte Angeln auf LAICHDORSCHE ist für mich zum ......!!!


----------



## bacalo (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Eristo;
Eine Anmerkung möchte ich noch zufügen: 
Das gezielte Angeln auf LAICHDORSCHE ist für mich zum ......!!!
:m
Damit stehst Du nicht allein im AB.

Doch ist dieses Thema nicht nur hier im AB ein Fass ohne Boden. Letztendlich soll sich jeder Angler an seine eigene Nase fassen und seinen Teil zum Erhalt der Dorschbestände in der Ostsee beitragen.


----------



## Dahmerin66 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich habe mitbekommen, das vom Kleinboot besser gefangen wird als vom Kutter.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

moin, also ich angel seit ca. 30  jahren regelmäßig vom kutter/boot auf dorsch. die heutigen fänge sind in bezug auf stückzahl und vor allen dingen größe  mit denen vom anfang der 80er nicht zu vergleichen.
aber ich denke, dass sich der bestand zaghaft erholt. in diesem jahr deuten die hohen wittlingbestände nicht darauf hin. 

aber so lange die entscheidungsträger auf der politischen bühne inkompetent auftreten, wird sich auch nichts signifikant ändern. das raufsetzen von mindestmaßen  oder der gedanke an schonzeiten - man denke nur ans brandungsangeln - ist quatsch. wir brauchen schonbezirke, die nicht beangelt werden dürfen. und zwar die bereiche, in die der dorsch aufgrund des besonderen salzwassergehalts zum laichen zieht. aber gerade diese bereiche werden von den kuttern angefahren, damit sich irgendein trottel mit seinem fetten laichdorsch auf einem photo verewigen kann. zum:v

und das mit den berufsfischern ist politisch auch lösbar. gönnen wir denen doch mal ne pause, wer die arbeitgeber von 150000 bergleuten subventioniert, kann doch auch mal ein jahr für 70 - hoffentlich liege ich richtig mit meiner schätzung - fischerfamilien sorgen. die anderen länder müssen natürlich   auch mitziehen. russische fischkutter in der mecklenburger bucht und dänische stellnetze 250 m unter land vor den ufern meiner stadt machen mich nicht glücklich, aber wie gesagt, der laichdorsch muß geschützt werden.


----------



## Mainzer-HSV-Fan (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

hi noch mal Jürgen aus Mainz, sorry war nicht bei Sudden Death
meldet Euch und fahr mal mit zum Dorsch


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Mainzer-HSV-Fan schrieb:


> hi noch mal Jürgen aus Mainz, sorry war nicht bei Sudden Death
> meldet Euch und fahr mal mit zum Dorsch




nu hab ich es gerafft.

gruss achim


----------



## boot (24. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hi ich habe ein Kleinboot,ich fische damit nur an der Ostsee und kann nur sagen das es mit d.. Dorsch seher gut ausschaut.


----------



## astacus (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moinsen,

ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen wie User Boot. Manchmal stehe ich im Dorsch, manchmal reichts nur für ein Abendessen. Ich bin allerdings alleine oder zu zweit auf'm Boot. Denkmal wären 30 andere Angler da sähe es anders aus. Könnt ja auch sein, dass die Dorsche lernfähig sind und nicht mehr auf Pilker mit Beifänger gehen wie das auf Kuttern üblich ist. Meine Methode: max. 20g Blinker in die Andrift feuern.

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hallo,
ich möchte ja nicht unken...
Vor etwa einem 3/4 Jahr gab es im Fernsehen einen wissenschaftlichen Bericht zum Rückgang der Dorsche. Dort wurde von einer Wissenschaftlerin das Phänomen in der Ostsee und das in Ostkanada verglichen. Letztendlich zog man folgendes Fazit: Der totale Zusammenbruch der kanadischen Bestände ist durchaus mit den Vorgängen in der Ostsee vergleichbar. In Kanada gabs vor dem totalen Zusammenbruch - und dem totalen Fangverbot - eine kurze Phase der Erholung. Gerade diese Parallele zur Zeit könnte auf Ähnlichkeiten in diesen beiden Ereignisse hindeuten.
Wir wollen das aber nicht hoffen...
Petri


----------



## bacalo (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hallo Dolfin,

dies hoffen wir doch alle.

Denke jedoch, dass dieser gute Bestand an Jungbacalo´s
seine Hauptursache in dem günstigen Salzwasseraustausch (Nord-/Ostsee) der letzten Jahre hat.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Eristo (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



bacalo schrieb:


> Hallo Dolfin,
> 
> dies hoffen wir doch alle.
> 
> ...





Ich glaube, dass der -erfreulich- gute Salzwasseraustausch der letzten  Jahre vorwiegend der östlichen Ostsee zu Gute gekommen ist.|bigeyes

Die Dorschbestände haben sich meines Wissens dort auch am stärksten erholt. Allerdings spielt sicher auch die verbesserte  Kontrolle der Einhaltung der Fangquoten eine große Rolle.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

moin,
hier mal so als info:


http://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=44
http://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=43

dann wirds weniger spekulativ.


gruss achim


----------



## Hansa-Fan (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

_


astacus schrieb:



			Moinsen,

 Könnt ja auch sein, dass die Dorsche lernfähig sind und nicht mehr auf Pilker mit Beifänger gehen wie das auf Kuttern üblich ist. Meine Methode: max. 20g Blinker in die Andrift feuern.

Ahoi
Astacus
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
du wirfst da ne interessante frage auf. wenn ich an meine anfangszeiten aufm kutter zurückdenke, erinnere ich mich an 150 - 200 gr pilker und oben drüber nen tannenbaum aus gummitintenfischen in den popigsten farben. und die rute war ein dicker knüppel. nun die frage, ist ein dorsch wirklich so lernfähig oder war der bestand damals so groß, dass man auch mit schrott als gerät (aus heutiger sicht) auf 2-stellige stückzahlen kam? oder wäre der fang etwa mit heutigem equipment noch größer ausgefallen??
ich hab keine ahnung. wahrscheinlich was von allem.

gruss achim


----------



## astacus (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Der Dorsch wird 10.000 Jahre brauchen, um Beifänger von echten Würmern zu unterscheiden. Meine Aussage war nicht so ganz ersnst gemeint. Laut der Grafik http://fischbestaende.portal-fischer...il&stock_id=44 war der Nachwuchs Anfang der 1980 Jahre am größten. Die letzten 20 Jahre waren Fang und Nachwuchs gleichbleibend gering. Bedeutet dass das seit den 1990 Jahren nicht mehr soviel auf den Kuttern gefangen wurde? Könnte es sein, dass die Kutterskipper einfach nur nicht mehr den Dorsch finden? Sind ja meinstens Ex-Fischer. Die fahren dahin wo der Fischer fischen würde bzw. wohl auch schon hat. 

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## Hansa-Fan (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

oder fährt die stellen aus loyalität zu seinen exkollegen nicht an. das geschäft scheint ja zu laufen. trotz hoher preise und fehlender   zolllast scheinen die dampfer ja voll zu sein.


----------



## h1719 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

So einen Quatsch habe ich ja noch nie gehört.


----------



## Macker (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> oder fährt die stellen aus loyalität zu seinen exkollegen nicht an. das geschäft scheint ja zu laufen. trotz hoher preise und fehlender   zolllast scheinen die dampfer ja voll zu sein.



Wenn du wieder aufgewacht bist überlege bitte mal warum Kutter Pleite gehen und andere ums Überleben kämpfen.
Kein Unternehmer geht aus Loyalität Konkurs.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hansa-Fan (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Macker schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder aufgewacht bist überlege bitte mal warum Kutter Pleite gehen und andere ums Überleben kämpfen.
> Kein Unternehmer geht aus Loyalität Konkurs.
> 
> Gruß Jörg




bin aufgewacht und fühle mich belehrt die gründe für ne insolvenz können aber auch rahmenbedingungen sein, die der skipper nicht beinflussen kann.


was weiß ich, will diesen (dummen) gedanken von mir auch nicht vertiefen. lag ich eben neben der spur


----------



## Fanny (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin, im allgemeinen läuft der Wittling momentan so gut wie lange nicht mehr (spielt aber keine Rolle).Die Dorschbestände scheinen sich ein wenig erholt zu haben,es werden zwar nicht viel mehr Dorsche gefangen , jedoch werden die ,die gefangen werden immer größer. Es läuft also...


----------



## vazzquezz (25. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Fänny schrieb:


> ... jedoch werden die ,die gefangen werden immer größer. Es läuft also...



Was meinste, was das erst im Februar auf manchen Kuttern wieder läuft mit den Grossen ... :v


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (26. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Als "Anstoßer" dieser Frage möchte ich mich gerne auch noch einmal zu Wort melden:

Der durchgehende Tenor nach Euren Erfahrungen - so lese ich es - ist, das die Dorschbestände wieder angestiegen sind. Insbesondere werden wohl Kleindorsche gefangen, was auf ein gutes "Morgen" hindeuten kann. Interessant fand ich auch den Hinweis auf die vielen vorhandenen Jungmakrelen. Meines Wissens nach wurden die letzten Makrelen in den 60er Jahren gefangen.  Nimmt man hinzu, dass auch der Hering als Futterfisch wieder reichlicher vertreten sein soll,  dann scheint mir das erstmal eine schöne Entwicklung zu sein. Im übrigen fand ich (das zeigen die vielen "Klicks" in der so kurzen Zeit), dass dieses Thema wohl für viele Angelfreunde und -freundinnen interessant und wichtig war. 

Danke für Eure Auskünfte (und "Danke" für die herzliche Einladung zum Fischen. Da werde ich mich direkt noch melden!)
Gruß
Burkhard


----------



## theeltunker (27. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hallo,

was mich ein wenig an der Diskussion hier stört, ist die die Selbstkasteiung unserer Zunft. 
Mich kotzt das Laichdorschfischen auch an, ich halte mich auch streng an die Mindestmaße. 
Ich bin aber als Angler mit meiner einen Rute *nicht* am drastischen Rückgang der Dorsche in der Ostsee verantwortlich. 
Auch wenn ich schon mal einen Supertag mit 60 Dorschen über 50 cm mit 2 Leuten hatte und die alle mitgenommen wurden und fast ein Jahr für feine Speisen dienten.
Wer mal gesehen hat wie ein Nebenberufsfischer, Minidorsche und Minimeerforellen zu hunderten aus seinem Netz zieht und sie tot oder schwerverletzt zurückwerfen muss, damit er nicht mit untermaßigen Fischen erwischt wird. Und das alles nur um sich ein paar Euros mit dem Verkauf der Fische an Touris dazu zu verdienen, das schwellt mir den Kamm.
Ein anderes Beispiel sind die Schleppnetzfischer, die tonnenweise Beifang töten, um an ein paar Kisten Fisch zu kommen, ekelhaft.:r
Dazu kommt auch noch der Erlös. Was bekommt ein Berufsfischer für 10 Tonnen Heringe, das ist sowas von lächerlich, davon kann ja keiner leben.
Das Resultat ist, es wird gefangen auf Teufel komm raus, damit überhaupt Lohn und Sprit rausspringen. Und ehrlich, wenn ich so mit dem Rücken an der Wand stehen würd, ich würde genauso handeln.
Als in meiner Heimat die Bergwerke geschlossen wurden, hat auch niemand gefragt, was mit den entlassenen Bergleuten passiert ist.
*Verbietet die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer bis sich die Bestände wieder erholt haben!!!!!!!*
Dann wäre dies auch eine Investion in die Zukunft, weil immer mehr Touris an die Küste kommen.

Harry


----------



## Eristo (27. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



theeltunker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was mich ein wenig an der Diskussion hier stört, ist die die Selbstkasteiung unserer Zunft.
> Mich kotzt das Laichdorschfischen auch an, ich halte mich auch streng an die Mindestmaße.
> ...





Man die Entwicklung der Dorschbestände zwar sehr polemisch betrachten, das hilft aber wohl niemandem. Vor allem sollte Kritik einigermaßen sachlich bleiben!!!|uhoh:

Nebenerwerbsfischer dürfen in Schleswig-Holstein schon seit ca. 20Jahren keine Netze mehr stellen, vorher zwei Buttnetze von 30 Metern Länge. Berufsfischer müssen -und sollen meiner Meinung nach!!!- von ihrem Fang leben können. Die Mindest-Maschenweiten sind auf 120mm angehoben worden. 

Wenn Du an einem "Supertag"  zu zweit über 60 gute Dorsche gefangen hast, verstehe ich den Grund zu deiner Kritik vielleicht nicht richtig? Kann man das evtl. einfach als "Futterneid" bezeichnen? 

Oder bist du innerlich "Berufsfischer"?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Solche Tage, die in einer endlos lange Filetierarie endeten sind bei mir schon ewig her, da war ich noch ein kleiner Steppke.
Im Durchschnitt war dieses Jahr garnicht so schlecht finde ich, es spielten halt ein paar (schon genannte Faktoren) mit ein, dass der Dorsch dieses Jahr stärker vertreten war, ich finde aber, dass Dolphin mit seinem Beitrag auf Seite 2 bezüglich der Parallelen von Ostsee und Kanada (leider) recht hat.

Lasst uns abwarten und das beste hoffen #6


----------



## theeltunker (28. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Eristo schrieb:


> Man die Entwicklung der Dorschbestände zwar sehr polemisch betrachten, das hilft aber wohl niemandem. Vor allem sollte Kritik einigermaßen sachlich bleiben!!!|uhoh:
> 
> Nebenerwerbsfischer dürfen in Schleswig-Holstein schon seit ca. 20Jahren keine Netze mehr stellen, vorher zwei Buttnetze von 30 Metern Länge. Berufsfischer müssen -und sollen meiner Meinung nach!!!- von ihrem Fang leben können. Die Mindest-Maschenweiten sind auf 120mm angehoben worden.
> 
> ...


 

@ Berufsfischerfreund #h

Wenn's zum verstehen halt nicht reicht #q, erklär ich es einfacher oder anders:

1. Ich habe keine Kritik geäußert, also kann sie auch nicht unsachlich sein. Beschreiben der tatsächlichen Situation vor Ort
2. Ich habe einen Vorschlag zur Diskussion gestellt, der den Rückgang der Bestände nachweislich in kurzer Zeit nachhaltig verbessert. Das hilft uns allen.
3. Ich habe neben vielen Tagen auf der Ostsee, ohne dass ich einen Fisch (weil ich einfach nix gefangen hab) mitgenommen habe, meinen Fang noch nie verkauft, sondern selbst gegessen oder auch der Oma geschenkt.
4. Kein Mensch braucht die Berufsfischer an diesem flachen Binnenmeer. Und wenn du einen Kutterkapitän mal ehrlich fragst, ernärt der schon lange nicht mehr die Familie, sondern die Familie sorgt mit anderen Einkunftsquellen für das Überleben der Familie.

Viel Spaß beim Verstehen:c

Harry


----------



## Eristo (28. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

4. Kein Mensch braucht die Berufsfischer an diesem flachen Binnenmeer. Und wenn du einen Kutterkapitän mal ehrlich fragst, ernärt der schon lange nicht mehr die Familie, sondern die Familie sorgt mit anderen Einkunftsquellen für das Überleben der Familie.

Viel Spaß beim Verstehen:c

Harry[/QUOTE]


Ich glaube, dass deine Betrachtungsweise ziemlich unausgewogen ist!|kopfkrat

Auch dass du die Einkunftsquellen der Familien der Kutterkapitäne wiklich so genau beurteilen kannst, halte ich nicht für sehr warscheinlich.#d|uhoh:#d


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Mein Gott Harry,
du meist also, die Ostsee wäre so etwas wie das Eigentum der Angler? Es braucht keine Berufsfischer - warum sollen auch andere Personen als Angler mal nen frischen Fisch essen?
Dazu verbreitest du Stammtischwissen, welches jedweder Grundlage entbehrt. Damit hilfst du niemandem - insbesondere nicht den Anglern.

Wenn es wirklich eines braucht, dann gemeinsames Handeln aller, die an dieser Ostsee interessiert sind. Flache Beißerei nutzt niemandem etwas.
Petri


----------



## Brikz83 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, Schongebiete wären meiner Meinung, nach einer Verhältnismäßig Aufwandsgeringe Möglichkeit, die Bestände zu schonen.


----------



## astacus (29. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, Schongebiete wären meiner Meinung, nach einer Verhältnismäßig Aufwandsgeringe Möglichkeit, die Bestände zu schonen.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Ahoi
Astcus


----------



## MefoProf (29. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hallo,

man hört und liest ja viel, dass es mit den Dorschbeständen wieder aufwärts geht. So zum Beispiel im südlichen Kleinen Belt oder auch in der Region um Aarhus. 

Für meine Region (nördlicher Kleiner Belt) trifft das leider so nicht zu . Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Die Fangaussichten sind hier eigentlich die letzten 3 Jahre immer schlechter geworden und es ist kaum noch möglich Fische in akzeptablen Größen zu fangen. Auch die sonst in Massen auftretenden Nemos sind deutlich weniger geworden. 
Woran es liegt kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, aber ich vermute, dass die intensive Netzfischerei hier einen nicht unerheblichen Beitrag dazu beisteuert. 

|wavey:


----------



## astacus (30. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin,

ein kleines Fazit:

+ Fischer wollen weiterhin vom Fischen leben bzw. müssen in Zukunft auch ein Einkommen haben

+ Angler wollen weiterhin ihren Jahresbedarf (und ggf. den der Verwandschaft) an Dorsch decken.

+ Fischer und Angler wollen kein Fang-Moratorium

+ Beide dezimieren den Dorschbestand

und nu. 

Wenn ich mal ein bischen rumspinne komme ich auf folgendes:

Eine Extra-Gebühr auf das Meeresangeln in der Ostsee. Die Gebühr wird an die Fischer weitergereicht die dafür dann im Hafen bleiben oder ihre Quote reduzieren.

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## Hybrid (30. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin, 

nette Idea- aber dann können wir auch drei unterschiedliche Gebiete erfinden:
-totales Schutzgebiet mit komplettem Verbot für alles
-Angelgebiet
-Kuttergebiet

...und in 5 Jahren sehen wir mal wie sich die Bestände entwickelt haben ;(


----------



## h1719 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Wir werden in Zukunft noch mehrere erzwungene Schutzgebiete durch die neu entstehenden Windparks bekommen, da hier ja die Fischerei verboten ist. Wir sollten schwankende Dorschbestände nicht dramatisieren. Das hat es immer gegeben.Wichtig ist außer Salzwassereinbruch das Nahrungsangebot. Das hat sich dramatisch verschlechtert. Es fehlen Hering, Sprott u.Tobs. Als das KKW Greifswald noch in Betrieb war, hatten wir gewaltige Herings-u.Sprottenbestände. Für diese war mehr Nahrung durch das angewärmte Kühlwasser vorhanden. Jetzt fehlt das Plankton für diese Fischarten.
Habt Geduld, alles wird wieder gut#h


----------



## astacus (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin,

dann haben wir ja die Lösung:

# Mehr Salzwasser durch Entfernung von Fünen, Seeland
# Akw's für warmes Wasser

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## beschu (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

ich stimme dir voll zu,das mit dem Plankton ist Tatsache,und was die Windparks betrifft,das könnten neue Hotspots werden,wenn die Fahrtzeit nicht so lange wäre...gruss beschu#h





h1719 schrieb:


> Wir werden in Zukunft noch mehrere erzwungene Schutzgebiete durch die neu entstehenden Windparks bekommen, da hier ja die Fischerei verboten ist. Wir sollten schwankende Dorschbestände nicht dramatisieren. Das hat es immer gegeben.Wichtig ist außer Salzwassereinbruch das Nahrungsangebot. Das hat sich dramatisch verschlechtert. Es fehlen Hering, Sprott u.Tobs. Als das KKW Greifswald noch in Betrieb war, hatten wir gewaltige Herings-u.Sprottenbestände. Für diese war mehr Nahrung durch das angewärmte Kühlwasser vorhanden. Jetzt fehlt das Plankton für diese Fischarten.
> Habt Geduld, alles wird wieder gut#h


----------



## Dorsch Peter (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin,moin ,theeltunker, ich vertrete VOLL deine meinung!!! ich war in den 1980zigern jahren selber nebenerwerbsfischer und habe mich dann von meinem partner getrennt weil er sich absolut nicht an die mindestmaße gehalten hat !!!und ich darauf diese fischerei beendet habe.seitdem kommt in meine fischkiste kein DORSCH unter 40cm möglichst 50+. ich habe schon auf kuttern ärger mit "kapitänen"bekommen weil ich 40cm+ dorsche zurückgesetzt habe !die können nicht überleben! das ist absoluter Blödsinn!!! desweiteren gibt es absprachen unter den kapitänen die fangplätze nicht zu überfischen!!!das jahr hat für sie 365 tage! mann fährt lieber umher als zu fischen!seid es keinen zollfreien einkauf mehr gibt sollen die angler "konsumieren"(saufen) !!! vom fahrpreis kann keiner leben!!! ich fische seid 40jahren auf der ostsee um fehmarn und es gab immer jahre mit viel und wenig dorsch!!! schuld an dem problem hat der MENSCH der den hals nicht voll kriegt!man sollte immer nur soviel fangen wie man selber verwerten kann.wenn ich am tag 40 dorsche 50cm+gefangen habe sie sinnvoll verwerte und wie du als "südländer"eventuell nur einmal im jahr das glück dazu habe sollten andere welche öfter fischen nicht neidisch sein.ichkenne genügend angler welche mit ihrem fang ihr teures hobby finanzieren!!!  Ich wünsche allen im AB einen guten rutsch ins NEUE JAHR und bin gespannt was ich mit meiner meinung angerichtet habe.                  bis die tage ! tschüß!


----------



## Eristo (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich denke, es gibt im im AB absolute Meinungsfreiheit, auch wenn manche Beiträge nicht die eigenen Vorstellungen von gerechter Fischwaid erfüllen.

Ich sehe beispielsweise nur in Ausnahmefällen Angler, die einen Wassereimer am Angelplatz haben, um untermaßige Fische schonend zurücksetzen zu können. 

Ich habe aber schon Angler gesehen, die Fische nur mit einem trockenen Tuch angefaßt und über Bord geworfen haben...
(keine Petermännchen)


:v:v:v

Trotzdem müssen Freizeitangler und Berufsfischerei miteinander - und nicht gegeneinander - arbeiten.  

Neid um das Recht, Fische in "öffentlichen Gewässern" zu fangen, geht meiner Meinung nach in die falsche Richtung.|kopfkrat


----------



## Achmin (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Jeder Angler hat das Recht und vor allem die Pflicht, bei der Ausübung seines Hobbys die Fische im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten zu schützen.
Das heißt nicht, dass man nicht einen guten Tag auch voll ausnutzen kann.
Jeder hat da sicher seinen subjektiven Maßstab, wie bei allem anderen auch. Aber wenn jeder auch nur einen kurzen Moment ernsthaft nachdenkt, kommt er schon darauf, wieviel einem Angler zusteht. Finanzierung des Hobbys durch den Fang ist schäbig, fangen von Laichdorschen ebenso.
Jeder, der sich angemessen verhält, kann seinen Beitrag leisten und das sind gerade wir Angler der Natur schuldig.

Grüße Armin


----------



## Miss Pink (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich sehe es auch so wie Hendrik - einfach nur Ätzend |krach: und verwerten kann man die Dorsche doch auch nicht |kopfkrat - also für die Tonne.Und darauf kann man nicht Stolz sein ,auf so einen (DICKEN) Fang ,,,, Einfach nur Peinlich - Meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.01.11
> Boot: MS Blauort
> Heimathafen: Laboe
> Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark
> ...


 

Hier kann man sehen, wie die Dorschbstände in der westlichen Ostsee langsam zur Grunde gerichtet werden..#q

Laichdorsch-Kutter meide ich in der Ostsee, dann soll man lieber nach Norwegen/Island fahren, um sich einen neuen Personals Best für Dorsch anzueignen.
Ich will mit meinem Sohn auch noch in 20 Jahren zum Brandungsangeln gehen können, um Dorsche zu fangen|kopfkrat

Aber das ist wohl ein Wunschgedanke


----------



## Salora (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie man als Angler auf so was stolz sein kann;+ |motz:



Das kann man (ich) auch nicht verstehen oder begreifen, eine grandiose Top Leistung der Angler. Sie sehen auch alle recht glücklich und zufrieden aus... Wirklich, ganz großes Kino der Extraklasse.... |peinlich #q


----------



## Garkgarn (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Respekt zu den tollen fang#6
30 Fische über 10kg zu fangen ist schon eine großartige  leistung.
Nicht das man sich daran befriedigen kann was für ein geiler Typ man ist nein, es ist noch viel geiler in 10 Jahren zu sagen hey ich hab diesmal NOCH 5 gefangen.#q

Wie Hohlraumversiegelt muss man sein, das man als Angler solche Touren mitmacht und dann noch stolz darauf ist den Laichdorsch aus den Wasser zu ziehen?
Lasst euch den schmecken, die sollen so richtig schmackhaftsein.

Jeder kann was dazu beitragen und gerade solche fahrten sollte man als vernüftiger Angler ablehnen!


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Und da ist sie wieder, die alljährliche Laichdorschdiskussion!

Mann, wann wird es endlich das erste Jahr geben, an dem dieses unnütze Gestänkere und Gelabere aufhört?

Versteht es doch endlich mal:
Solange Kutter im Januar/Februar auf die Ostsee fahren, so lange wird es Angler geben, die mitfahren und Laichdorsche fangen.
Und solange das nicht gesetzlich verboten wird, haben all diese Angler auch das Recht dazu, egal, ob wir das gut finden oder nicht.

Also, macht es wie ich und verzichtet jetzt auf's Dorschangeln, aber lasst dieses unnötige Gestänkere gegen die, die es nicht lassen können/wollen !


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Auch hier die Ansage:

Wir haben jedes Jahr pünktlich im Januar die typischen Laichdorschdiskussionen.
Das Thema ist ausgelutscht, wie nur was,
und deshalb absolut überflüssig.


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Und wie jedes Jahr muss man versuchen, den Leuten die Thematik näher zu bringen..
Schweigen ist silber und reden ist gold oder war es anders herum


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

gegen eine sachliche Diskussion ist nichts zu sagen.
Jedoch würde ich mir in Zukunft persönliche Beleidigungen verkneifen.
Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## Brikz83 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Also, ich bin da Knurris Meinung...finde diese Laichdorschmassenfänge im bezug auf die Nachhaltigkeit unserer Dorschbestände auch mehr als Fragwürdig aber legal ist nun mal legal. Wenn man jemanden so beileidigend angeht, erreicht man meißt das genaue Gegenteil. #h


----------



## Salora (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Auch hier die Ansage:
> 
> Wir haben jedes Jahr pünktlich im Januar die typischen Laichdorschdiskussionen.
> *Das Thema ist ausgelutscht, wie nur was,
> und deshalb absolut überflüssig*.



Das kann man sicher so sehen Honeyball aber es auch von einer anderen Seite betrachten.

Keiner von uns (AFSH/AB) ist wirklich glücklich über diese gesamte Thematik und jedes Jahr kommen neue Angler hinzu die sich mit dem Thema noch überhaupt nicht auseinander gesetzt haben. Wenn nicht wir in den Foren hier Aufklärung betreiben, wer denn dann?

Ich zitiere mal den Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH



> Es ist doch so: so lange es Angler gibt, die mit Kuttern auf die Ostsee fahren und Laichdorsche fischen, so lange werden wir uns auch noch über dieses Thema unterhalten. Der LSFV hatte vor einigen Jahren seinen Mitgliedern empfohlen, während der Dorsch-Laichzeit auf die Dorschangelei freiwillig zu verzichten. Die Empfehlung gilt meines Wissens immer noch. Sie ist jedenfalls nicht zurückgenommen worden. Aber auch darüber ist offen und teilweise sehr kontrovers diskutiert worden. *Umso mehr freut es mich, dass die Diskussion hier wieder geführt wird.
> 
> Und wenn wir jetzt beginnen, unsere Angler zu sensibilisieren, dann ist es das einzige, was wir machen können.
> *.
> ...



Ich selbst würde es sehr begrüßen wenn das AB, als größtes Board, sich dieser Thematik auch mal annehmen würde.


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin,


Honeyball schrieb:


> Und da ist sie wieder, die alljährliche Laichdorschdiskussion!
> 
> Mann, wann wird es endlich das erste Jahr geben, an dem dieses unnütze Gestänkere und Gelabere aufhört?



ganz klares Veto gegen dieses Posting. Ich finde es gut und notwendig, das jedes Jahr immer wieder von neuem darüber informiert wird, das u.a diese Dicken Laichmama´s für die Mülltonne gefangen werden, schmecken tun sie nicht.
Gibt genügend neue Angler, die sich gar nicht bzw nur mäßig darüber informieren und deshalb ist Aufklärung immer wieder wichtig. Wenn ich zurückdenke an die Anfänge der Laichdorschdiskusion ( hab sie ja über Jahre geführt wie Du Dich vielleicht erinnerst  ) und den jetztigen Stand sehe, lohnt sich der Aufwand Jahr für Jahr. Von 10 % vor Jahren sind es jetzt über 95 % der Angler die ich kenne, die diese Art der Angelei aufgegeben haben und sich eine persönliche Schonzeit für den Dorsch auferlegt haben. Ein Erfolg wie ich finde zumal es immer mehr werden.
Mit Unnütz und Gelaber hat dieses nun wirklich nichts zu tun, da gibt es zur Zeit einige Thread´s hier im AB auf die dieses um einiges mehr zutrifft.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Und -aus der Erfahrung der letzten 5 Jahre- erreicht man nicht nur nichts oder das Gegenteil, sondern hat hier einen Thread mehr, in dem weder die Argumente der einen noch die der anderen Seite von den jeweils anders Denkenden akzeptiert werden.
Das führt zu Zoff, der nicht selten in Beleidigungen mündet, oder wie jüngst von Knurri editiert, direkt mit Beleidigungen losgeht.

Da wurde bisher keine "Thematik näher" gebracht, da wurde einseitig und undifferenziert argumentiert und gestritten.
Warum soll das 2011 anders sein als 2010, 2009, 2008, 2007, ....???


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Da fragt man sich wie man sowas ändern kann. Der Politik scheint es egal zu sein, was den Ostseedorschen angetan wird.
Die entscheiden in Brüssel über solche Sachen..
Aber...wie können wir damit _klein_ anfangen, andere Angler mit dem Thema vertraut zu machen, bzw. auch Druck auf die Angelkutter auszuüben. 
Wo sind unsere Vertretungen des VDSF/DAV, wenn es um solche Sachen geht???
Ich will jetzt keine Diskussion, welcher Verband was besser oder schlechter macht, aber bei diesen Thema sieht man keinen von beiden...
Da gehört die Aufklärung bis in jeden kleinsten Verein dazu, um möglichst viele der organisierten Angler für das Thema zu sensibilisieren!
Andere könnte man öffentlich aufklären, direkt vor Ort!!!


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und -aus der Erfahrung der letzten 5 Jahre- *erreicht man nicht nur nichts* oder das Gegenteil, sondern hat hier einen Thread mehr, in dem weder die Argumente der einen noch die der anderen Seite von den jeweils anders Denkenden akzeptiert werden.
> Das führt zu Zoff, der nicht selten in Beleidigungen mündet, oder wie jüngst von Knurri editiert, direkt mit Beleidigungen losgeht.
> 
> Da wurde bisher keine "Thematik näher" gebracht, da wurde einseitig und undifferenziert argumentiert und gestritten.
> Warum soll das 2011 anders sein als 2010, 2009, 2008, 2007, ....???


 



Evtl. mal raus halten, wenn man nur zu sagen hat, ´erreicht man nicht nur nichts´....
Ich will keinen beleidigen, aber solche Sachen tot zu schweigen, bringt uns und den Dorschen recht wenig#h


----------



## meeresdrachen (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@all,

die Diskussion wird erst aufhören,wenn es keine
Dorsche mehr gibt oder eine Schonzeit eingeführt
ist.
Solange das nicht der Fall ist,ist es nötig an die
Angler zu appellieren,den Dorschfang von Januar
bis Ende März sein zu lassen.

Das wäre doch mal ein Thema für den großen
Administrator aus diesem Forum.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Wir hatten diese Thematik schon sehr oft hier und immer wieder war sie mit sehr viel Ärger verbunden, ohne dass irgendwer letztlich überzeugt werden konnte.

Was ich einfach nicht verstehe ist, warum sich nicht mal alle diejenigen, die an der Küste oder in Küstennähe wohnen, treffen und sich gemeinsam zu öffentlichen Aktionen verabreden.
Ich denke nicht, dass das AB irgendein Problem darin sehen würde, dazu als Plattform genutzt zu werden.
Da würde ich mich dann auch persönlich engagieren.
Wie wäre es denn mal mit ein paar Flugblättern und einer Demonstration in den Häfen Laboe, Heikendorf, Heiligenhafen und Burgstaaken?
Ich glaube, das hab ich auch schon zweimal zu dem Thema vorgeschlagen.
Aber statt dessen nutzt man lieber die Anonymität des Internets, um in einem Forum mal lauter zu werden, auch auf die Gefahr hin, gegen eine Wand zu reden oder zu schreiben.


----------



## Astarod (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das Problem liegt mMn darin,das die Dorsche die vom normalen Angler gefangen werden ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein sind!Wenn es geschrei geben würde in der Berufsfischerei würde es vieleicht einer hören!Denn dort wird der Bestand vermindert!Wenn es sowas nicht geben würde hätten wir sicher genug Dorsche und keiner würde sich aufregen wenn die Laichdorsche vom Kutter gefangen werden würden!
Aber wir können diskutieren wie wir wollen,ändern wird sich vieleicht was wenn es zu spät ist.

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich bin auch der Meinung so was im Politikforum mal als Thread einzuführen. 
´Wie können die Verbände die Angelei auf den Laichdorschkuttern beeinflussen und was können wir Angler tun?´
Da kann dann alles hin verschoben werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Naja, der "große Adminsitrator" hat zu dem Thema ja schon einiges geschrieben.

Ich persönlich würde nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsch angeln.

Ich befürworte aber auch keine Schonzeit etc., das würde die komplette Kutterangelei ausrotten.

Statt dessen, wie schon oft geschrieben:
Großflächige, ganzjährige Schutzzonen in den bekannten Laichgebieten, in die weder Angler noch Fischer überhaupt auch nur einfahren dürfen - weil auch am einfachsten zu kontrollieren...

Weil eben auch genau das der Punkt ist:


> Das Problem liegt mMn darin,das die Dorsche die vom normalen Angler gefangen werden ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein sind!Wenn es geschrei geben würde in der Berufsfischerei würde es vieleicht einer hören!Denn dort wird der Bestand vermindert!



Und solange es rechtlich erlaubt ist, solte kein Angler danach rufen, weitere Verbote für Angler zu fordern, solange  nicht die Hauptverursacher mit dran sind.

Das Spiel kennen wir zu Genüge, dass dann sich zwar die Angler wieder mal einschränken sollen, aber nichts für den Schutz der Fische dabei rauskommt.

Dem Dorsch ist nicht durch Maßnahmen der Angler zu helfen, sondern nur durch die oben beschriebene Maßnahme großflächiger und ganzjähriger Schutzgebiete..


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung so was im Politikforum mal als Thread einzuführen.
> ´Wie können die Verbände die Angelei auf den Laichdorschkuttern beeinflussen und was können wir Angler tun?´
> Da kann dann alles hin verschoben werden


 

Zu spät gesehen...
Ich bin der Meinung eine Demo in Heiligenhafen in Verbindung mit den Verbänden würde für Aufsehen sorgen..
So was muss man öffentlich machen und in dem Zuge auch gleich die Fischer mit erwähnen in der Zeitung wie der LN, KN oder Bild...
Das AB hier als Verabredungsplattform zu nutzen, wäre doch eine feine Sache:m


----------



## vermesser (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich bin ja nun mehr oder minder Binnenländer und seit ich das Brandungsangeln betreibe, war der Dorschbestand nie berauschend, aber man hat doch meistens seine Fische bekommen. Wie gut oder schlimm es ist, entzieht sich als weitgehend meiner Kenntnis, das vorab.

Was ich an der ganzen Diskussion nicht nachvollziehen kann ist folgendes: Bei keiner anderen Angelfischart geht der normale Angler gezielt auf große Laichfische, selbst wenn es möglich wäre und die Chance in der Schonzeit erwischt zu werden minimal ist. Ich denke dabei z.B. an Hechte, die sich in flachen Gräben sammeln und problemlos zu fangen sind. Das macht niemand, und das zu recht. Die selben Leute fahren aber zum Großdorschangeln...das will mir nicht ins Hirn. Allerdings bin ich auch gegen eine Schonzeit- warum? Ganz einfach, die trifft genauso Brandungs- und Spinnangler, die keine Laichdorsche fangen. Warum nicht ganz einfach Schutzgebiete, es ist doch bekannt, wo die Dorsche laichen. Und einfach zu kontrollieren ist es auch. Dann dürfen dort eben weder Fischer noch Angler rein...

Die Berufsfischer sind ein Problem, ja...die Nebenerwerbsfischer auch, ja...und ja, hier sollte man verdammt nochmal was von gesetzgeberischer Seite tun.

Aber trotzdem angelt man nicht auf Dorschmuddis, genausowenig wie man Zander vom Nest angelt oder Hecht beim Laichen aus den Gräben und von den Wiesen fängt.


----------



## meeresdrachen (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@all,

ja ,das hatte man auch schon überlegt--vor den
Kuttern zu demonstrieren.
Aber das könnte eskalieren,bis hin zum Einsatz
der Polizei.
Deswegen ist es nötig,jedes Jahr auf die Problematik
des Laichdorschfangs hinzuweisen.
Es nützt nichts immer nur auf die Fischer zu verweisen.
Solche Fangfotos  und -meldungen sind überflüssig.
Sollen sich die Fänger doch einfach still verhalten.
Aber dann könnten wir uns auch nicht das Maul
zerreissen.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das hatte ich in dem ganzen Verschiebereien übersehen:


Baitcaster schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich wie man sowas ändern kann. Der Politik scheint es egal zu sein, was den Ostseedorschen angetan wird.
> Die entscheiden in Brüssel über solche Sachen..
> Aber...wie können wir damit _klein_ anfangen, andere Angler mit dem Thema vertraut zu machen, bzw. auch Druck auf die Angelkutter auszuüben.
> genau *darum* geht es
> ...


Aber selbst was loszumachen zu dem Thema sollte doch nicht unbedingt allzu schwierig sein. Vor allem wäre es doch auch mal etwas, was zu gesteigerter Aufmerksamkeit in der Öffentlichkeit führt.


----------



## Salora (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt dessen, wie schon oft geschrieben:
> Großflächige, ganzjährige Schutzzonen in den bekannten Laichgebieten, in die weder Angler noch Fischer überhaupt auch nur einfahren dürfen - weil auch am einfachsten zu kontrollieren...



In diesem Punkt stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu Thomas, da gibt es keine 2 Meinungen. Die Frage ist halt nur warum wird von den Politikern nichts in diese Richtung unternommen? Ist die Lösung zu einfach oder was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Da müssen aber alle mitziehen, Verbände, freie Angler und Boardies aller Foren.
Dann zieht man halt mal ne unangemeldete Demo durch. Bis die Polizei dort ist, dauert das ein wenig in Heiligenhafen

..aber sowas auch auf offizieller Schiene zumachen sollte nicht das Problem sein!

Wir haben ja alle Jahreshauptversammlungen jetzt. Spricht doch alle mal bei euch im Verein/Verband an, wie die sich dazu stellen


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@meeresdrachen:
Selbstverständlich könnte das eskalieren, aber als Demo muss es angemeldet und genehmigt werden und ist dann nichts anderes als ein völlig legitimes demokratisches Mittel der Meinungsäußerung.
Es hat ja keiner was davon gesagt, dass man in irgendeiner unakzeptablen Form gegen die Angler und/oder Kutter vorgehen sollte.
Der Ruf nach Aufklärung, Einbeziehung der Verbände, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etc. ist hier doch schon laut geworden.

Wenn wir uns jetzt noch auf das *gemeinsame* Ziel der Einführung von Laichschonbezirken für Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee verständigen, haben wir einen Ansatz, für den wir gemeinsam kämpfen können.
*Damit* können wir was erreichen, aber nicht damit, dass man den Fänger von Laichdorschen, der in offensichtlicher Unkenntnis der Problematik und der bisherigenFührung dieser Diskussionen so naiv war, das hier auch noch zu posten, jetzt im Nachhinein nieder zu machen versucht.


----------



## MefoProf (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was ich an der ganzen Diskussion nicht nachvollziehen kann ist folgendes: Bei keiner anderen Angelfischart geht der normale Angler gezielt auf große Laichfische, selbst wenn es möglich wäre und die Chance in der Schonzeit erwischt zu werden minimal ist.




Hallo, i
ch denke da bist du etwas auf dem Holzweg. Der Mensch hat sich schon immer diese Schwäche der Natur zu Nutze gemacht und sich an den in Massen auftretenden und einfach zu fangenden Fischen bedient. 
Das ist auch heute noch so, wenn es nicht gerade verboten ist. Stichwort Hering, Hornhecht, Lachs und Mefoangeln im Fluß. 
Damals, als es noch erlaubt war, hat mein Opa die Hechte zur Laichzeit in den Gräben geschossen. Barsche werden übrigens auch heute noch sehr gerne während der Laichzeit in großen Stückzahlen in ihren Laichgebieten gefangen. So besonders ist der Dorsch in dieser Hinsicht also nicht.


|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Gut ja, früher hat man das auch mit ner Forke gemacht. Aber in der Hinsicht sind wir doch jetzt weiter, oder?


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin,


Honeyball schrieb:


> Und -aus der Erfahrung der letzten 5 Jahre- erreicht man nicht nur nichts oder das Gegenteil, sondern hat hier einen Thread mehr, in dem weder die Argumente der einen noch die der anderen Seite von den jeweils anders Denkenden akzeptiert werden.
> Das führt zu Zoff, der nicht selten in Beleidigungen mündet, oder wie jüngst von Knurri editiert, direkt mit Beleidigungen losgeht.



ganz klar Beleidigungen gehören sich nicht darüber sind wir uns einig.
ABER zu sagen, das diese Threads in den letzten Jahren nichts bringen zeigt, wie notwenig diese Thread´s sind. Hatte ja geschrieben was sich hier oben bezüglich der Zahl der Angler getan hat, die nicht mehr auf Dorsch in der jetzigen Zeit angeln.
Das nenne ich einen ERFOLG. Alleine das Verbände ungenken und ihre Kuttertouren in einen anderen Zeitraum legen, öffenlich ihre Vereine aufrufen , sich dieser Einstellung anzuschließen ist ein ERFOLG.
Kleine Schritte bringen uns auch dem Ziel näher und in den letzten Jahren sind diese Schritte länger geworden. Ein ERFOLG dieser immer wiederkehrenden Threads.
Jeder Angler, der sich in den Thread´s einließt und Gedanken macht ist ein ERFOLG denn ohne diese Thread´s würde er es nicht machen.
Wenn wir jetzt noch die "Binnenländer= außerhalb von S-H " ereichen und sensibilisieren für dieses Thema wären wir noch einen großen Schritt weiter. Hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und mir eine Fischhitparade angeschaut, da waren die Mehrzahl der Fänger "Binnenländer".


> oder das Gegenteil



da hätte ich gerne ein Beispiel für denn ich kenne keines.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael

P.S.: mit "Binnenländer" möchte ich keinen Beleidigen oder sonst was . Möchte nur nicht alle Bundesländer aufzählen, die ich mit diesem Begriff einfach umschreiben kann.


----------



## Norbi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gut ja, früher hat man das auch mit ner Forke gemacht. Aber in der Hinsicht sind wir doch jetzt weiter, oder?



Weiter???? Von der Ausrüstung ja....vom Hirn|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

...aber was sagen überhaupt die Verbände dazu???
Der LSFV S-H hat ja schonmal Empfehlungen raus gegeben, aber wie sieht es mit dem VDSF und DAV aus???


----------



## MefoProf (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ja Forke geht auch ganz gut |supergri . Sicherlich gibt es da heute ein etwas andere Einstellung, aber komischerweise nicht bei allen Fischarten. Die Lachsangelei in den Flüssen wird beispielsweise wohl nie verboten werden. Übrigens machen alle großen Räuber es so, dass sie solche Schwächephasen ihrer Beute ausnutzen und sich den Wanst vollschlagen. Das schadet den Beständen in der Regel aber auch nicht.

Nun aber mal wieder zum Thema zurück. Hier im nördlichen Kleinen Belt ist Dorsch so gut wie ausgestorben. Inzwischen fängt man nicht mal mehr Kleine. Im südlichen Kleinen Belt sieht es dagegen wohl wieder viel besser aus. Keine Ahnung wieso #c.
Noch eine Anmwerkung zu den von Dänemark und Schweden eingerichteten Schutzgebieten. Diese sind inzwischen ein äußerst popüläres Ziel der Fischereiflotten geworden. Die möglich Strafee bzw die Chance erwischt zu werden ist anscheindend viel zu gering :r So einfach ist so etwas dann wohl doch nicht zu kontrollieren und das in einem nah bei Land liegenden Schutzgebiet, das in eiener stark befahrenen Region liegt |bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Norbi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Baitcaster,solange nur Empfehlungen rausgegeben werden wird nichts passieren...Verbote müssen her.!!


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Du hast ja hier einen "Binnenländer" als Diskussionspartner.:m

Was "das Gegenteil" betrifft:
Hier im "Binnenland" findest Du am Schwarzen Brett vom Angelgerätehändler immer noch genügend Mitfahrgelegenheiten für Vereins-/Bustouren im Jan/Feb.
Die verhärteten Fronten haben daran nichts verbessert. Die Kutter sind (immer noch zu) gut besucht, nur kaum noch jemand postet seine Fänge öffentlich.
Und das sind halt nicht nur Nichtwisser, sondern verdammt viele Typen, denen es scheixxegal ist, worüber wir uns 'nen Kopf machen, die einfach nur einmal (pro Jahr) den tollen Großdorsch fangen wollen und für die Norwegen und Island zu weit und zu teuer ist.
Es nützt aber keiner toten Dorschmama was, wenn wir uns *hinterher* wie die Aasgeier auf ihren Fänger stürzen (und genau so hat dies hier angefangen, und genau das kann und darf nicht richtig sein).
Deshalb bitte ich als Binnenländer euch als Küstenjunkies, doch wirklich mal in die Häfen und auf die Straßen zu gehen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin,
wie wäre es denn wenn das AB mal eine Aktion startet und in Heiligenhafen die Art Demo/Infostand macht.
Schätze mal, das es genügend Unterstützer geben wird .
Das AB als größtes Forum in Deutschland mit seinen vielen Kontakten sollte doch dazu in der Lage sein.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Da müssen alle mitmachen, nicht nur die Küstenjunkies!!!


----------



## hans albers (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

moin

stimmt ,der dorsch mama bringts nichts 
mehr ihren fang zu kritsieren...

aber ich finde es trotzdem okay ,diese leute darauf hinzuweisen 
,dass die mehrzahl der angler dieses nicht mehr praktiziert,
und zum nachdenken anzuregen...

wenn nicht hier, wo sonst..|kopfkrat
?????

greetz
lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Moin Moin,
> wie wäre es denn wenn das AB mal eine Aktion startet und in Heiligenhafen die Art Demo/Infostand macht.


"Das AB" (also hier Betreiber oder Redaktion) macht das sicherlich nicht, da schlicht unsere Aufgabe in Berichterstattung und Bereitstellung zur kostenlosen Nutzung des Forums im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes sowie der Boardregeln besteht.

"Das AB" (sofern es die hier angemeldeten Nutzer sind), kann gerne eine entsprechende Aktion ins Leben rufen - dafür ist das Forum da. Aber nicht im Namen des Anglerboards, sondern dann im Namen der teilnehmenden Boardies..

Entsprechen die Inhalte dieser Aktion dann aber den angelpolitischen Leitlinien der Redaktion, werden wir das auch gerne unterstützen mit unseren Kontakten.

Dazu muss aber klar sein, da klare angelpolitische Leitlinie:
Kein einseitiger Verzicht von Anglern als Forderung.

*Wenn, dann unterstützen wir redaktionell nur Maßnahmen die Angler UND alle anderen Nutzer betreffen.*

Durch den von Angern finanzierten Naurschutzverband wurden und werden viel zu oft Maßnahmen ergriffen, die nur Angler betreffen (um ein "gutes Schützerbild" in der Öffentlichkeit abzugeben), ohne dass dadurch auch nur einmal dem zu schützenden Fisch oder Biotop real auch geholfen worden wäre. 

Da - wie hier beim Dorsch - die Angler am wenigsten schuld an dem Zustand sind.

*Also:
Wenn alle zusammen: Dann ja..

Wenn Angler alleine: Dann nein!*


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wie wäre es denn wenn das AB mal eine Aktion startet und in Heiligenhafen die Art Demo/Infostand macht.
> Schätze mal, das es genügend Unterstützer geben wird .
> Das AB als größtes Forum in Deutschland mit seinen vielen Kontakten sollte doch dazu in der Lage sein.
> ...


Tja, Micha, aber wer (in Person) ist "das AB"?
Nach meiner Auffassung sind das wir alle, aber nicht alle hier im AB sind der gleichen Meinung (siehe z.B. der Auslöser dieser Diskussionen mit seinem Fang).



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Da müssen alle mitmachen, nicht nur die Küstenjunkies!!!


Ja, da stimme ich Dir auch zu, aber ihr "da oben" sitzt direkt nebenan und habt rein räumlich die besten Möglichkeiten dazu.

Also konkret?
Was kann/soll seitens des AB Eurer Meinung nach geschehen?
Wir können hier einen Thread aufmachen "Demonstration gegen Laichdorschangelei", können die Ziele formulieren, für die wir uns einsetzen wollen, können eventuell sogar die Kutter namentlich benennen und hervorheben, die *nicht* gezielt die Laichdorsche beangeln lassen (wenn es denn überhaupt welche gibt#c, das Gegenteil wär einfacher aber könnte uns juristischen Ärger bringen), können das ganze redaktionell über das Magazin begleiten und können Briefe und E-Mails an die Verbände schreiben, in der Hoffnung, dass die dann endlich mal konstruktiv mit uns und im Sinne der Angler tätig werden, was ja in letzter Zeit eher weniger der Fall war#c

Aber eine Demonstration anmelden kann nur ein Mensch oder eine juristische Person (was das AB nicht ist).


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Warste wieder zu langsam, H-P ;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Jau, musste zwischendurch mal arbeiten


----------



## Salora (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Demo ist sicher eine Möglichkeit etwas Aufmerksamkeit in den Medien zu erreichen, wird aber vermutlich nicht viel bewegen.



> Großflächige, ganzjährige Schutzzonen in den bekannten Laichgebieten, in die weder Angler noch Fischer überhaupt auch nur einfahren dürfen - weil auch am einfachsten zu kontrollieren...



Hier gilt es anzusetzen und bei Parteien, Verbänden, Fachzeitschriften usw. zu hinterfragen Thomas. Da hier im AB die meisten Angler vertreten sind bietet sich dieses Board geradezu an. 

Foren übergreifend würde diese evtl. Aktion sicherlich auch in der Breite unterstützt werden. #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin,


Honeyball schrieb:


> Tja, Micha, aber wer (in Person) ist "das AB"?
> Nach meiner Auffassung sind das wir alle, aber nicht alle hier im AB sind der gleichen Meinung (siehe z.B. der Auslöser dieser Diskussionen mit seinem Fang).
> 
> 
> ...



eine Demo ist nur eine Möglichkeit wenn auch für mich die letzte Möglichkeit.
Was Du sonst schreibst wie die Verbände anschreiben, die Zeitschriften, Landtage und und und wäre doch schon mal was. Eine Anfrage von einem Forum der Größe des AB´s macht mehr her als 100 Einzelanfragen.
Über das Thema Laichdorsch gibt es nun ja auch im AB genügend Info´s hier im Netz die auch belegen wie sehr viele Angler denken. Auch wurden in den verschiedenen Thread´s Lösungsmöglichkeiten genannt die Sinn machen.
Klar sind wir Küstenjunkies vor Ort und wir tun was um die Leute zu informieren wo immer es geht. Auch wurden hier oben schon die eine oder andere Aktion gestartet um mit Medienvertreter nebst allen von der Laichdorschangelei betroffenenen Gruppen eine Lösung herbei zu führen. Hier oben bewegt sich langsam was. Unten bei Euch fehlt es an der Aufklärung und nicht oben an der Küste. Einen Angler der 400 km gefahren ist werde ich nicht kurz vor einer Ausfahrt zum umdenken bewegen können, das muß vorher passieren .Das ist doch mal ein Anhaltpunkt der aufgegriffen werden kann.


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Und nochwas @baitcaster:

Ich werde den Eindruck leider nicht los, dass Du mit den beiden Postings, in denen Du die Laichdorschfangmeldung hier propagiert hast, in erster Linie provozieren wolltest.
Dafür, dass Du hier und vor allem natürlich im anglerforum-sh so vehement um Unterstützung flehst, ist mir das ansonsten nicht konkret genug.
Warum stellst Du genau diese Forderung nach einer Demo eben nicht in eurem Verbandsforum rein?
Wäre nicht der Verband als erstes der Ansprechpartner, um in der Laichdorschfrage endlich mal was Konkretes zu bewirken?

Dieses opportunistische Auftreten in den verschiedenen Foren geht mir gehörig auf den Keks und ist verdammt weit weg von dem, was ich mir wünschen würde, nämlich einer konstruktiven *Zusammen*arbeit im Interesse *aller Angler*.
Da bringt es wirklich in der Sache rein gar nichts, die Mitglieder beider Foren in dem einen hochzuschaukeln gegen das andere mit einem Link zu den Threads, in denen Du die Fangmeldung zitiert hast und der Aufforderung:


> Haut in die Tasten, Männers und Frauens!!!
> So was muss ganz Deutschland mit bekommen!!!
> Was bring es, wenn wir hier oben uns nur die Köppe zerrupfen


Wir und die Laichdorsche brauchen was ganz anderes als Deine vollmundige aber letztlich substanzlose Propaganda, nämlich dass endlich jemand konkret was tut, der nahe am Ball und an den Geschehnissen sitzt.

@Micha: Was die Aufklärung hier betrifft, stimme ich Dir natürlich zu, aber den wesentlichen Einfluss habt ihr da oben. Die Mehrzahl der Kuttergäste ist eben keine 400km angereist, sondern meist nur 20 bis 150 und kommt größtenteils aus Schleswig-Holstein, Hamburg und dem nördlichen Niedersachsen. Auch der Poster des Fangthreads hat in seinem Profil "Glückstadt" drin stehen und war mit mehreren Freunden vermutlich von dort unterwegs.

Wenn man jetzt sarkastisch wäre, könnte man zum oben zitierten Posting von Baitcaster/HPK aus dem Verbandsforum ergänzend formulieren: So was muss ganz Deutschland mit bekommen, dass es hier in SH solch uneinsichtige Laichdorschangler gibt.#c
Und da denke ich, dass es weder seine Intention war noch in der Sache in irgendeiner Weise förderlich.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Oder noch konkreter:
Warum wird genau zu diesem Thema im Verbandsforum des LSFV-SH nicht der direkte Kontakt zu Rüdiger Vollborn oder Peter Heldt gesucht?
Wie stellt sich und wo steht denn der LSFV-SH in der Laichdorschfrage?


----------



## seeschwalbe (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Jedes Jahr das gleiche! Da schimpfen irgendwelche selbsternannten
Laichdorschschützer über von Anglern gefangene Laichdorsche. Erstens haben Diese keine Schuld sondern die Kutterkapitäne die die Laichplätze
anfahren und dann guckt Euch mal die Fischkisten der Fischer an wenn sie reinkommen.Ich hab einmal 200 Laichdorsche auf einem Kutter gezählt, dann die Übersicht verloren. Die bekannten Laichplätze werden von den
Fischern mit Netzen buchstäblich zugenagelt.
Und was passiert mit den Laichdorschen die mit Schleppnetzen ge-
fangen werden? Ich finde es viel schlimmer wenn hier Angler mit 50, 60
oder mehr gefangenen Dorschen prahlen, denn so viele kann man gar nicht
verwerten. Ich selber angel auch keinen Laichdorsch, denn der schmeckt ja nicht mal, aber ich kenne ja auch die Stellen wo er sich aufhält.
Aber wer weis das schon wenn er 2 bis 3 mal im Jahr auf die Ostsee
zum angeln fährt.
Petri Heil


----------



## Fishcat23 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin,
ich will dann auch mal.
Die MS Blauort ist kein ausgewiesener LD Kutter, auch war die Angelstelle kein bekannter LD Platz. Natürlich waren unter den Fischen auch welche mit Rogen ( geräuchert sehr lecker ),aber der größte Teil waren Milchner vollgefressen mit Hering, kleinen Dorschen und Butt.
Von den Fängen war es eine Ausnahmetour, was ich so noch nie erlebt habe, ist bestimmt auch nicht die Regel.
Wenn man sich mal mit Live AIS das vorgehen der Schleppnetzfischerei anschaut und dann zu hören bekommt, dass in einem Hol 5 Tonne Dorsch an Deck kommen, machen die LD die wir gefangen haben den kohl nicht fett.
Das positive daran ist, dass die Quote schnell erfüllt ist.

Wenn ich mir die Einträge von heute so durchlese sind einige gute Ansätze zu lesen aber:
Einen Schwarmfisch ( Dorsch ) mit Hechten und Zandern ( Laichzeit ) zu vergeleichen, toll.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde, werden die Hering und Makrelen auch während der Laichzeit gefangen ( macht von euch bestimmt keiner )
Von euch angelt auch keiner von Mai -Juli auf Brassen oder im April / Mai auf Rotaugen ( Schwarmfische ).
Ich bin mit dem Pilken in den 80ern angefangen ( war nicht so prall ). Anfang der 90er waren die Dorschfänge wieder super trotz LDangeln und Fischerei, warum?
Spielen da noch andere Einflüsse eine Rolle.
Ps: Danke für die Beleidigungen.
Ich werde auch weiterhin 2-3 mal im Monat zum Pilken fahren und Spaß dabei haben.
Alex


----------



## Salora (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Oder noch konkreter:
> Warum wird genau zu diesem Thema im Verbandsforum des LSFV-SH nicht der direkte Kontakt zu Rüdiger Vollborn oder Peter Heldt gesucht?
> Wie stellt sich und wo steht denn der LSFV-SH in der Laichdorschfrage?



Wer sagt denn das wir das nicht machen, siehe auch meinen Post 56 wo ich auf die Antwort des Pressesprechers verlinkt habe. #h

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=235490&postcount=50


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Es wird das AB von einigen Ostseebewohnern runter gemacht.......und dann wird es als "Werbeplattform" genutzt um mehr gehör zu finden.

Ich kann mich an Sätze erinnern wie wir brauchen eure Hilfe hier oben nicht.....

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt|rolleyes

Küstenweißheit: Immer wie der Wind weht.........


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Magere Antwort vom Pressesprecher:


> Und wenn wir jetzt beginnen, unsere Angler zu sensibilisieren, dann ist es das einzige, was wir machen können.


Wieso ist das das einzige, was selbst ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband da tun kann?

Man kann eintreten für großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete, in die weder Fischer noch Angler einfahren dürfen.

Eine Mefolizenz einführen, damit die Gelder für die Mefoprojekte der Verbandsmitglieder nicht mehr aus der Fischereiabgabe kommen müssen.

Diese freigewordenen Gelder dann zur Kontrolle mit einsetzen der Schongebiete (gibt sicher mehr Dorsch- als Mefoangler..)

Mit den Angelkutterreedern reden, damit die den gezielten Laichdorschfang einstellen. Also flacher fahren statt in Laichgründe oder auf Wracks..

Mit den Vermarktern  (Kutterfisch in Heiligenhafen etc.) reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche von den Fischern kaufen.

Mit der Gastronomie vor Ort reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche mehr verkaufen (und/oder grundsätzlich keinen Dorsch während der Laichzeit).

Mit den Medien vor Ort reden, damit die das Problem (und die Lösung,Schongebiete) bekannt machen.

Nabu und Bund dazu mit ins Boot holen.

Beim Bundeslandwirtschaftsminisiterium ein Vermarkungsverbvot für Dorsch während der Laichzeit beantragen.

Es gibt unheimlich viel mehr, was man tun kann. Auch wenn der Pressesprecher meint, man kann außer Angler zu sensibilisieren und im Ernstfall wieder wie üblich Angler dann alleine zu reglementieren, nichts tun..

Man kann - wenn man nur will...

Das wäre mal ne zielführende Aufgabe, nicht nur für Anglerverbände, auch für von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände..


----------



## Norbi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Der Dorschfang muss europäisch geregelt werden. Doch dort wird es mit den Polen zum Beispiel keine Regelung geben. Die sollen sich ja selbst an die vorgegebenen Quoten nicht halten. Das ist denen so egal... Deshalb werden wir zusehen müssen, wie die Dorschbestände langsam aber sicher immer weiter dezimiert werden – bis zur Ausgerottung. Und wenn wir jetzt beginnen, unsere Angler zu sensibilisieren, dann ist es das einzige, was wir machen können.
Quelle angelforum sh

Also wenn die Polen es sooo handhaben,dann müssen wir auf Laichdorsch angeln,sonst bekommen wir keinen Dorsch mehr ab|kopfkrat
__________________


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Also wenn die Polen es sooo handhaben,dann müssen wir auf Laichdorsch angeln,sonst bekommen wir keinen Dorsch mehr ab


Nein, dann brauchen wir zumindest bei uns Schutzgebiete, in die auch die Polen nicht einfahren dürfen - ganz einfach.
Und auch dafür könnte sich ja ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband einsetzen..

Wahrscheinlich wirds aber wohl eher wieder eher auf einseitige Einschränkung der Angler rauslaufen, wie bisher auch immer..


PS:
Sollte der LSFV-SH auch nur eine der von mir vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen bereits in den vergangenen Jahren ergriffen haben, werde ich mich natürlich für mein "Schandmaul" entschuldigen...

Aber dann wäre es zumindest wieder schlechte Kommunikation gewesen, denn gehört man davon bis dato nichts...


----------



## Salora (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



gründler schrieb:


> Es wird das AB von einigen Ostseebewohnern runter gemacht.......und dann wird es als *"Werbeplattform" *genutzt um mehr gehör zu finden.



Sorry, aber das glaubst Du jetzt doch wohl selbst nicht, oder....?#q Hier geht es um die Sache und nichts anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Uwe, siehe oben, man könnte als Verband viel machen "in der Sache"...


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Zur Info: Laichgebiete der Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee
http://literatur.vti.bund.de/digbib_extern/dk039458.pdf Seite 4
Jeder Kutter der von S-H aus länger als 2 Stunden fährt, ist zwangsläufig in den Laichgebieten 

oder auch hier http://www.ifm-geomar.de/index.php?id=oz-on_dorsch

oder hier http://www.wwf.de/themen/meere-kues...tgeber-fische-meeresfruechte/kabeljau-dorsch/

es wird ja schon viel informiert, aber geändert hat sich nichts!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hat ja aber nix mit Anglerverband oder von Anglern finanziertem Naturschutzverband zu tun, Deine Links - so lobenswert ist, dass diese Institutionen informieren..

Der LSFV-SH könnte viele Maßnahmen anschieben und bekanntmachen, bei der Mitgliederzahl:
Man kann eintreten für großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete, in die weder Fischer noch Angler einfahren dürfen.

Eine Mefolizenz einführen, damit die Gelder für die Mefoprojekte der Verbandsmitglieder nicht mehr aus der Fischereiabgabe kommen müssen.

Diese freigewordenen Gelder dann zur Kontrolle mit einsetzen der Dorschschongebiete (gibt sicher mehr Dorsch- als Mefoangler..)

Mit den Angelkutterreedern reden, damit die den gezielten Laichdorschfang einstellen. Also flacher fahren statt in Laichgründe oder auf Wracks..

Mit den Vermarktern (Kutterfisch in Heiligenhafen etc.) reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche von den Fischern kaufen.

Mit der Gastronomie vor Ort reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche mehr verkaufen (und/oder grundsätzlich keinen Dorsch während der Laichzeit).

Mit den Medien vor Ort reden, damit die das Problem (und die Lösung,Schongebiete) bekannt machen.

Nabu und Bund dazu mit ins Boot holen.

Beim Bundeslandwirtschaftsminisiterium ein Vermarkungsverbot für Dorsch während der Laichzeit beantragen.

Es gibt unheimlich viel mehr, was man tun kann. Auch wenn der Pressesprecher meint, man kann außer Angler zu sensibilisieren und im Ernstfall wieder wie üblich Angler dann alleine zu reglementieren, nichts tun. 

Und das hier ist nur ein kleiner Teil an Vorschlägen, die sicherlich von den kompetenten Verbandsvertretern mühelos erweitert werden könnten, ohne dass Angler wieder mal die einzigen sind, die reglementiert werden und ohne dass dabei dann an die wirklichen Ursachen gegangen wird...

Man kann - wenn man nur will...

Das wäre mal ne zielführende Aufgabe, nicht nur für Anglerverbände, auch für von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände..


----------



## Salora (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Man kann - wenn man nur will...
> 
> Das wäre mal ne zielführende Aufgabe, nicht nur für Anglerverbände, auch für von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände..



Ja Thomas das sind auch gute Anregungen, aber ist es denn auch mal möglich ohne diese "Spitzen" ein Thema zu diskutieren? Evtl. lese ich da etwas falsches zwischen den Zeilen aber immer wieder gegen VDSF Verbände......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Evtl. lese ich da etwas falsches zwischen den Zeilen aber immer wieder gegen VDSF Verbände....



Weil es genau diese ausgerechnet von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbände sind, unter denen wir Angler alle zu leiden haben.

Und weil die Aussage eures Pressesprechers das wieder mal eindeutig klar macht - wir Angler können laut ihm ja nichts tun, außer uns selber sensibilisieren, damit wir keine Dorsche mehr angeln..

Ist doch kein Wunder, wenn da einem vernünftigen Angler Schaum vors Maul kommt...

Und wie gesagt:
Ich habe das gerade kurz zusammen geschrieben am Vorschlägen.

Bei einem Verband an der Küste sind solche Maßnahmen ja bei der Kompetenz vor Ort im Verband sicher schon lange nicht nur diskutiert sondern durchgeführt worden - die Laichdorschdiskussion gibts ja schliesslich nicht erst seit gestern..

Und sicher werden da bei der Kompetenz vor Ort noch viele weitere Vorschläge da sein, diskutiert und umgesetzt, an die ich noch gar nicht gedacht habe in der Kürze der Zeit gerade, und wo es wieder wohl nur an der Kommunkation fehlen wird (wie bei der Regierung/Koalition auch immer ;-))...

Ich hab ja schon geschrieben, man zeige mir diese Maßnahmen und ich werde mich sofort für mein "Schandmaul" entschuldigen...

Davon ab, der Vollständigkeit halber:
Auch vom DAV in SH habe ich diesbezüglich noch nichts gehört/gelesen...

Aber vom DAV kamen bisher auch meines Wissens nicht immer wieder Forderungen, Angler immer weiter einzuschränken, ohne dabei an die wirklichen Ursachen zu gehen..


----------



## Salora (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich möchte da nicht weiter ins OT abrutschen Thomas, dafür ist mir das Thema LD als solches zu wichtig, aber richtig ist auch das der LSFV-SH sich den Themen stellt und nun auch Podiumsdiskussionen durchführt.

21.01.11: LSFV-Fachtagung "Salmoniden" in Kiel

01.02.11: LSFV-Podiumsdiskussion LFischG in Kiel

Zu diesen Veranstaltungen ist jeder Interessierte eingeladen und kann auch aktiv an evtl. Veränderungen mitarbeiten. Sieh das doch schon mal als eine pos. Veränderung in die richtige Richtung. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Ich möchte da nicht weiter ins OT abrutschen Thomas,


Ich sehe es aber nicht als OT an, wenn man nachfragt, welche konkreten Ziele und Maßnahmen der LSFV-SH plant und/oder umgesetzt hat..



> Sieh das doch schon mal als eine pos. Veränderung in die richtige Richtung.


Ich sehe es als eine Veränderung, ob die positiv sein wird bzw. in die richtige Richtung geht, das warten wir mal in Ruhe ab - es wäre schliesslich das erste Mal was positiv beim VDSF - ob in Bund oder in den Ländern...

Und zumindest in den Köpfen mancher Funktionäre (u. a. Aussage Pressesprecher zum Laichdorschangeln) scheint es ja immer noch gewüsnchte Politik zu sein, zuerst mal Angler  einzuschränken..

Warten wir das also erst mal ab - bei den Laichdorschen wie beim Verband..


----------



## lausi97 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin,
weiß zwar nicht ob ich das so schreiben darf,aber ich als Angler und Fischhändler versuche:

1.
als Angler nicht mehr während der Monate Jan.-April zum Dorschangeln fahren.

2.
als Händler verkaufe ich in der Zeit auch kein Kabeljau/Skrei,und versuche auch meinen Kunden diese Problematik näher zu bringen.

Hoffe das ich damit einen kleinen Beitrag zur Bestandserholung der Dorsche beisteuere.

gruß
lausi


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> 1.
> als Angler nicht mehr während der Monate Jan.-April zum Dorschangeln fahren.


Ich persönlich würde schon - liebend gerne (leider zu wenig Zeit.. :-( ). 
Nur nicht auf bekannten Laichdorschkuttern, und am liebsten eh selber vom Boot im Flachen oder mit der Spinnnrute von der Küste - da ist die "Laichdorschgefahr" relativ gering..



> 2.
> als Händler verkaufe ich in der Zeit auch kein Kabeljau/Skrei,und versuche auch meinen Kunden diese Problematik näher zu bringen.


Finde ich absolut super!!!
Gibts nicht auch nen Fischhändlerverband? 
Da könntest Du das ja auch mal einbringen!


----------



## lausi97 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ne son Verband gibts leider nicht,und die Kollegen die ich kenn,sagen mir: Wieso soll ich auf Umsatz verzichten? Meine antwort ist dann immer: Damit wir auch in 20+ Jahren noch Dorsch verkaufen können.
Gerade bei diesem Thema fängt mMn die Aufklärung beim Kunden/Verbraucher an.Ebenso auch die Einsicht bei einem selbst!

lausi


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Echt?
Kein Verband? 
Dass es sowas in Deutschland gibt (geben darf ;-))

Ansonsten hast Du recht mit Deinen Ausführungen...


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Salora schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das glaubst Du jetzt doch wohl selbst nicht, oder....?#q Hier geht es um die Sache und nichts anderes.


 

Und ob ich das glaube,erst über das AB lästern runtermachen Angreifen....und dann hier ein auf Werbung machen,weil ja hier mehr lesen wie in euren Forum.

Weißt du wie ich das nenne Heuchelei.


Nochmal Küstenweißheit: Immer wie der Wind weht....... "gelle"


Ich kann auch gern Sätze hier her kopieren,wie da von euch hier einiges dargestellt wurde.

Da hieß es wir kommen ohne euch zurecht mischt euch nicht hier oben ein......bla bla..... ja ja sieht man hier wunderbar.

|wavey:
Ps: Was nicht heißt ich finde die Sache nicht gut,aber es grenzt schon an Dickfelligkeit vom Herr'n.Oder darf ich jetzt hier nicht mehr meine meinung sagen,ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt was einige Mails/tele.eben bestätigten.


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Norbi schrieb:


> Der Dorschfang muss europäisch geregelt werden. *Doch dort wird es mit den Polen zum Beispiel keine Regelung geben. *Die sollen sich ja selbst an die vorgegebenen Quoten nicht halten. Das ist denen so egal... *Deshalb werden wir zusehen müssen, wie die Dorschbestände langsam aber sicher immer weiter dezimiert werden* – bis zur Ausgerottung. Und wenn wir jetzt beginnen, unsere Angler zu sensibilisieren, dann ist es das einzige, was wir machen können.
> Quelle angelforum sh



Also wenn das jemand versteht, dann soll er's mir doch bitte erklären. Der schwarze Peter wird jemand anderem zugeschrieben um eigenen Mist als OK zu verkaufen? Klar gibts immer welche die unverantwortlicher handeln (Ich spreche hier ausdrücklich nicht von Polen, da hab ich garkeine Ahnung von) aber das ist doch überhaupt kein Grund für das eigene unvernünftige Handeln.

Ist das ein offizielles Statement? -Wenn ja finde ich das sehr erschreckend.


----------



## meeresdrachen (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@all,



> Zitat Thomas9904:
> Das wäre mal ne zielführende Aufgabe, nicht nur für Anglerverbände, auch für von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände..


 
bitte nicht vergessen,daß fast alle 16 Landesverbände u.a.
den Naturschutzgedanken in ihren Satzungen verankert
haben.Nur irgendwie anders formuliert.
Deiner Aussage nach,wären dann alle Landesverbände von
Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Die vom VDSF?
Ja, leider (und sind auch mehr als 16 Landesverbände, alleine bei uns in B-W gibts drei)...

Und die Frage ist nicht, ob man den Naturschutzgedanken verankert. 

*Das ist gut und richtig*.

Sondern wo ein Verband die Schwerpunkte in seinen Satzungen setzt.

Beim VDSF und seinen Landesverbänden ist das klar der Naturschutz. Dafür gibts aber ja schon Nabu und Bund...

Beim DAV und seinen Landesverbänden  ist das klar das Interesse der Angler - leider alleine auf weiter Flur..

Siehe hier den Satzungsvergleich
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim DAV und seinen Landesverbänden  ist das klar das Interesse der Angler - leider alleine auf weiter Flur..




Hat das jetzt was mit dem Thema über Bedrohte Dorschbestände und Angeln auf Laichdorsche zu tun#c

Der DAV steht für die Angler, die auf LAichdorsche angeln#c

Nun aber BTT


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Übrigens hat das Thema Dorschbestände bereits 220.000 Hits. Es scheint mehr Leute zu interessieren, bis nun wieder die politische Scheine VDSF/DAV aufgefahren wurde. Nun geht es leider zu sehr ins OT


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin,
da ist Mann mal ein paar Std nicht online und aus einer konstruktiven Diskussion wird wieder eine blödsinige Diskussion über Landesverbände.

Echt super gemacht Thomas . Es zeigt mir, der Dich immer wieder verteidigt hat, das die Leute doch Recht haben. Es geht nicht um Mefo oder Dorsch, es geht darum einen Verband zu defamieren.

Da Du selber die Mefo Geschichte ins Spiel gebracht hast, erinnere ich Dich nochmal´s an den 21.1 19 Uhr Kiel.
Dort kannst Du alle Fragen wie ein Mann dem Vorstand des LSFV-SH stellen.

So das war mein letzes Posting zu der Geschichte. 

Michael


----------



## goeddoek (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Jepp - hier hätt' ich etwas mehr "on topic" auch lieber gesehen 

Aber mal schauen, wie's morgen weiter geht #h Vielleicht besteht ja doch noch die Chance, was auf den Weg zu bringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Es geht nicht um Mefo oder Dorsch, es geht darum einen Verband zu defamieren.


Da hast Du recht.
Mir gehts zuerst um die Interessen der Angler (auch die Anglerinteressen an Dorsch und der Mefo...)..

Und ich habe ja konkrete Vorschäge gemacht.

Wenn es aber vom Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH heisst, außer Angler sensibilisieren könne man nichts machen, und der Landesverband eh nicht, weil das der Bundesverband in Europa regeln müsse - dann ist das für mich nicht gerade Verbandsarbeit für Dorsche..

Aber hier gerne nochmal die konkreten Vorschläge, die in meinen Augen auch ein Landesverband umsetzen könnte (Europa oder VDSF-Bund hin oder her):

Man kann eintreten für großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete, in die weder Fischer noch Angler einfahren dürfen.

Eine Mefolizenz einführen, damit die Gelder für die Mefoprojekte der Verbandsmitglieder nicht mehr aus der Fischereiabgabe kommen müssen.

Diese freigewordenen Gelder dann zur Kontrolle mit einsetzen der Schongebiete (gibt sicher mehr Dorsch- als Mefoangler..)

Mit den Angelkutterreedern reden, damit die den gezielten Laichdorschfang einstellen. Also flacher fahren statt in Laichgründe oder auf Wracks..

Mit den Vermarktern (Kutterfisch in Heiligenhafen etc.) reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche von den Fischern kaufen.

Mit der Gastronomie vor Ort reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche mehr verkaufen (und/oder grundsätzlich keinen Dorsch während der Laichzeit).

Mit den Medien vor Ort reden, damit die das Problem (und die Lösung,Schongebiete) bekannt machen.

Nabu und Bund dazu mit ins Boot holen.

Beim Bundeslandwirtschaftsminisiterium ein Vermarkungsverbot für Dorsch während der Laichzeit beantragen.

to be continued.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Obwohl mir die z.T. fanatische Jagd auf die Verbände auch ziemlich auf den Senkel geht muss ich Tom hier Recht geben. Solche Probleme löst man nicht durch irgendwelche Aufstände im Wasserglas! Heiligehafen21 oder was?! 

Sry aber dafür sind diese Entscheidungen zu parteilos (EU-Ebene) als das man eine Opposition zum Medienwirksamen stänkern gewinnen könnte, so verblendet sind nicht mal Grüne und Linke zusammen als das sie diesen Schritt wagen würden.

Nein das ist die Aufgabe der Verbände hier die EU-Politik durch fördern und fordern zu lenken. Dafür leisten wir Angler uns doch solche Interessenvertretungen oder wozu sind die sonst da?

In anderen Branchen klappt das doch auch astrein! Oder warum werden die AKW Laufzeiten laufend verlängert oder warum kostet die Packung Bayer Aspirin in Leverkusen mehr als im hunderte Kilometer entfernten Urlaubsort? oder oder oder...


----------



## Macker (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

So Jetzt melde ich mich auch mal.
Ich war einen Tag vorher auf der Blauort, mit gutem gewissen da Ich seit Jahren ganzjährig dort Fahre weiß Ich das nicht die Laichgebiete angefahren werden.
Wir hatten auch geoße Dorsche aber wie Alex schon Schreibt Fast nur Milchner und die Waren voll mit Platten.
Ich Vermute das wir wohl auf dem weg zu den Laichplätzen geangelt haben.
Ich habe in den letzten 7 Jahren bei ca 30 Touren im Jan,Feb,März das 2te mal erlebt das wir Fische inder Größenordnung hatten.
So hart wie sich das jetzt anhört das Sehe Ich als Schwund und Kann damit Leben.
Trotzdem werde Ich am 20.02. wieder mit gutem Gewissen mit der MS Blauort rausfahren.
Wie Üblich mit der Naturköder und der Pilk option.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## zanderman111 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Mann mann mann, wenn ich hier das Gelaber des Moralapostel Thomas irgendwas lese, kriege ich echt ne Krise. Unendliches Gelaber gegen Verbände, ich kann alles besser und ich bin der, der das anglerboard erfunden hat. Regeln aufstellen und dann sowas in einem Thread bringen der da heisst:  * 	 Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee.

Peinlich peinlich
*


----------



## Markus3940 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Mann mann mann, wenn ich hier das Gelaber des Moralapostel Thomas irgendwas lese, kriege ich echt ne Krise. Unendliches Gelaber gegen Verbände, ich kann alles besser und ich bin der, der das anglerboard erfunden hat. Regeln aufstellen und dann sowas in einem Thread bringen der da heisst: *     Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee.*
> 
> *Peinlich peinlich*


 
Moing #h,

ich finde diese Meinung (ohne Partei ergreifen zu wollen) nicht in Ordnung, denn Persönlich (wie du eben) wurde Thomas noch nicht.
Dafür gibt es die Ignorierliste.
Absolut |offtopic

Gruß Markus


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Zum letzten Fangbericht...

Widerliches Bild! |abgelehn

Auf ne Laichdorschdiskussion hab ich keine Lust, deswegen auch in diesem Thread #h


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Macker,
sind Milchner Deiner Meinung nach für die Fortpflanzung unwichtig ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Bitte cool bleiben, Jungs!

Und geht euch deswegen nicht gegenseitig an den Hals.

Ich kann gut damit leben, wenn die angelpolitischen Ansichten der Redaktion hier nicht von jedem geteilt werden.

Und es ist eben auch "politisches Tagesgeschäft", den Boten anzugehen, wenn einem die Botschaft nicht passt.

Das kennen wir schon immer so und haben damit keinerlei Problem!

Wir werden aber weiterhin eben das praktische Tun, die Fakten und die entsprechenden Veröffentlichungen aller Verbände, die für Angler sprechen wollen, im Auge behalten, veröffentlichen und aus unserer angelpolitischen Sicht kommentieren..

Aber deswegen müsst ihr euch ja nicht in die Haare kriegen - also nochmal:
Cooool bleiben....

Und lieber dafür eintreten, dass Verbände zielführende Maßnahmen propagieren und dafür öffentlich auch eintreten, welche dem Dorschbestand wirklich helfen könnten:
Man kann eintreten für großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete, in die weder Fischer noch Angler einfahren dürfen.

Eine Mefolizenz einführen, damit die Gelder für die Mefoprojekte der Verbandsmitglieder nicht mehr aus der Fischereiabgabe kommen müssen.

Diese freigewordenen Gelder dann zur Kontrolle mit einsetzen der Schongebiete (gibt sicher mehr Dorsch- als Mefoangler..)

Mit den Angelkutterreedern reden, damit die den gezielten Laichdorschfang einstellen. Also flacher fahren statt in Laichgründe oder auf Wracks..

Mit den Vermarktern (Kutterfisch in Heiligenhafen etc.) reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche von den Fischern kaufen.

Mit der Gastronomie vor Ort reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche mehr verkaufen (und/oder grundsätzlich keinen Dorsch während der Laichzeit).

Mit den Medien vor Ort reden, damit die das Problem (und die Lösung,Schongebiete) bekannt machen.

Nabu und Bund dazu mit ins Boot holen.

Beim Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium ein Vermarkungsverbot für Dorsch während der Laichzeit beantragen.

to be continued.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn es aber vom Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH heisst, außer Angler sensibilisieren könne man nichts machen, und der Landesverband eh nicht, weil das der Bundesverband in Europa regeln müsse - dann ist das für mich nicht gerade Verbandsarbeit für Dorsche..



Ich sehe hier auch keinen direkten Bezug des Themas zum LSFV-SH. Natürlich ist " Sensibilisierung der Angler" Quark. 

Hier ist ganz und gar der Bundesverband gefordert, nicht irgendein Landesverband. Angler und Kutterkapitäne kann man nicht sensibilisieren, zu was auch ? Scheixxegal wann ein laichfähiger Dorsch gefangen wird, er laicht danach nicht mehr ab. Fertig.

Entscheidend ist, dass er Gebiete hat, wo er ungestört laichen kann.
Drum Schutzzonen ja, unbedingt. Aber das ist kein Thema für einen Landesverband, der kann sich da höchstens mit reinhängen an der Seite des Bundesverbandes, so er freie Kapazitäten hat. Ganz sicher hat der Landesverband aber andere Hausaufgaben zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Das seh ich etwas anders, Ralle.

Wenn ich Angler an der Küste vertreten will, muss ich gerade beim "Brotfisch" Dorsch auch und gerade als Landesverband aktiv werden.

Zumal ja immer wieder der Bundesverband VDSF da bei Nachfragen darauf verweist, dass er sich nicht in Belange der Länderverbände einmischen dürfe..

Und unabhängig davon was ein Bundesverband auf direkter politischer  Ebene z. B. in Brüssel unternimmt, muss in meinen Augen ein Landerverband an der Küste da zumindest aktiv werden in der Öffentlichkeit und den Medien vor Ort, um die Gesellschaft auf das Problem aufmerksam zu machen und Lösungsansätze aufzeigen, welche dann nicht nur Angler einschränken.. 

Immerhin waren es ja Mitglieder des Landesverbandsforums, die auf diesen Thread hier hingewiesen haben, um mehr Angler zu erreichen und im Landesverbandsforum das puschen dieses Threads hier propagiert haben.

Was ja nicht falsch ist - wenn sich da dann auch der Verband selber mit seinen Repräsentanten eben nicht darauf zurückziehen würde, dass man das nur in Europa regeln könne - sondern statt dessen offensiv das Problem in die Öffentlichkeit bringen würde.

Meinung macht man eben nicht nur in Hinterzimmern, sondern auch und gerade in der Öffentlichkeit und den Medien.

Und das Problem "Dorschbestand" betrifft ja beileibe nicht nur Angler oder Fischer.

Ein strukturschwaches Land wie SH lebt zu einem guten Teil ja auch vom Tourismus - Teil der Lebensgrundlage des Tourismus ist ja auch abseits  der reinen Interessen von Fischern und Anglern der Dorsch.

Wie sich Häfen entwickeln, wenn die Fischerei oder auch die Angelkutter immer weniger werden, hat ja auch Auswirkungen auf die "Atmosphäre" eines Urlaubsortes (Beispiel Heiligenhafen) und ist damit auch ein insgesamt gesellschaftliches Problem.

Mit Sicherheit könnte ein vor Ort verwurzelter Landesverband da viel in Kommunikation mit Tourismusverbänden, den Betrieben vor Ort etc. erreichen, wenn solche Dinge offensiv und öffentlich angegangen werden würden, statt sich darauf zurückzuziehen, dass das in Brüssel oder vom Bundesverband entschieden werden muss..

Und selbstverständlich würden wir dann ein solches Vorgehen seitens des Verbandes mit unseren Möglichkeiten unterstützen!


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Und es ist wie jedes Jahr:
Viele überzeugte und überzeugende Laichdorschangelgegner tippern sich in ein oder zwei Threads hier und in ein paar anderen Threads in den anderen Foren die Finger wund, regen sich auf, werfen uns und sich gegenseitig Polemik vor und stecken in dieses sinn- und ergebnislose Gerede ihre ganze Energie.
Schade, schade.

Doch nein, eigentlich ist es noch schlimmer.
Einer der angrenzenden Verbände (und es ist mir absolut 
scheixxegal ob das jetzt ein VDSF-, DAV- oder ganz unabhängiger Verband ist), der sich doch als Interessensvertreter der dortigen Angler verstehen müsste, wälzt den Schwarzen Peter auf den VDSF und die EAA ab und beschränkt sich ansonsten darauf, gegen das AB und Thomas zu hetzen.

Und was tut sich? Nix und wieder nix!
Kein Angler, der mit laichfetten Dorschmamas vom Kutter kommt, bekommt ein Flugblatt in die Hand gedrückt, wo auf die Gefahren für die Dorschbestände hingewiesen wird.
Vor keinem Kutter stehen morgens mal zwei, drei vernünftige Ortsansässige, die das Gespräch mit den LD-Anglern suchen.
Und dass mal einer den Arxxx in der Hose hat, zu sagen: "Jungs, wisst ihr was, am Sonntag, den ..... treffen wir uns in Heiligenhafen zu 'ner Demo gegen das LD-Angeln. Ich beantrage das mal beim zuständigen Landratsamt.", kommt ja gar nicht erst in Frage, schon gar nicht von der Seite, von der es als allererstes erhoffens- und erstrebenswert wäre, nämlich vom zuständigen ortsansässigen Landesverband.

Und wenn Thomas oder sonstwer es wagt, diesen Verband auch noch zu kritisieren, dann tut er das natürlich nur, weil er ja die Klicks zur Finanzierung des AB braucht. Wenn euer Verbandspressesprecher mal seinen Allerwertesten vom Sessel heben und endlich was Konkretes tun würde, statt in eurem Forum immer nur gegen uns zu hetzen, würden wir von der Redaktion da sofort auch positiv drüber berichten. Und wenn es, wie von diesem Pressesprecher behauptet, Thomas und dem AB nur um die Menge der Klicks ginge, dann würde er euch Verbandsgetreuen doch wohl ständig nach dem Munde reden, um euch hier bei der Stange zu halten, statt kritisch und teilweise angreifend schonungslos die Missstände und das Unvermögen der Verbandsarbeit offen zu legen.

Ihr Nichtstuer und Großredner oben an der Küste schadet in Summe den Dorschbeständen schon mehr als die paar Angler auf der Blauort.
Wenn ich mir die 800 km hin und zurück finanziell leisten könnte, wäre ich mit 'nem ganzen Packen DIN A5-Flugblättern am Samstag und Sonntag oben bei euch und würde die an den ganzen Parkplätzen der Kutter hinter die Scheibenwischer der dort geparkten PKWs der Laichdorschangler stecken.
Warum bekommt ihr das nicht hin, die ihr teilweise mit dem Fahrrad zu den Anlegestellen fahren könntet???#q


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Ralle u. @Thomas,
es ist ja völlig richtig, dass ihr hier die Verbandpolitik ansprecht und Missstände aufzeigt. 
Nur, wenn sich hie jemand mit dem Fang von Laichfischen brüstet, muss er auch hier kritisiert werden dürfen. Zumal es sich bei dem Fänger auch um Unwissenheit handeln kann. Vieleicht versteht er unter Laichdorsch tatsächlich nur Rogner.
LG
Christian
und @Honey natürlich


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Warum bekommt ihr das nicht hin, die ihr teilweise mit dem Fahrrad zu den Anlegestellen fahren könntet???#q


 

Sie reden ja schon seit 5 -6 Jahren,ab nächstes Jahr dürfen wir in S-H wieder hältern,ist alles in die wege geleitet abgesegnet.......

Das höre ich irgendwie jedes Jahr auf neue,und was hat sich getan,genau das hat sich getan...... und wir werden noch in 10 Jahren hören......ab nächstes Jahr gehts los.......

Man könnte denken,nein man muss denken,viel reden und wirklich kümmern nur ganz wenig.

Andere Länder brauchen 6 Wochen um umzuschreiben,wieder andere 10 Jahre,und was Dorsch betrifft wird es genauso wie mit Setzkescher Hältern....viel reden nix konkretes unternehmen.


Ps:Ich hoffe natürlich für die Angler da oben,das sie das gelabber auch irgendwann durchsetzen dürfen,aber das scheint auch nur ein "Hinhalten" zu sein,um dann auf Messen.....zu erzählen was ich oben schon schrieb.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das seh ich etwas anders, Ralle.
> 
> Wenn ich Angler an der Küste vertreten will, muss ich gerade beim "Brotfisch" Dorsch auch und gerade als Landesverband aktiv werden.
> 
> Zumal ja immer wieder der Bundesverband VDSF da bei Nachfragen darauf verweist, dass er sich nicht in Belange der Länderverbände einmischen dürfe..



Eben, und weil das ein überregionales und auf EU-Ebene zu behandelndes Thema ist, sehe ich da den Bundesverband als allererstes in der Pflicht. Die Landesverbände können unterstützen oder beim Bundesverband die Türen eintreten ( machen sie vielleicht, weiß ich nicht), aber nicht die ureigensten Pflichten eines Bundesverbandes übernehmen. 
Wozu sonst hat ein Bundesverband seine Daseinsberechtigung ?

Drum finde ich es nicht ganz fair, hauptsächlich auf dem Landesverband rumzuhackenEs sollte doch wohl allen klar sein, dass der temporäre Schutz eines Individuums nullkomanull Auswirkungen hat, sondern das einzig der überregionale Schutz des Lebensraums nachhaltige Verbesserungen bringt.

Und dem stehen so viele und starle Lobbys gegenüber, was soll da ein Landesverband ausrichten?

Diese ganze Schonzeitdiskussion ist doch reine Schminke. Der im September gefangene Dorsch laicht im Winter auch nicht mehr ab. Bringt nix. Das was laichen kann, soll das an geschützten Plätzen tun können wenn es soweit ist. 
Und weil er z.Zt. dabei nicht nur und sicher auch nicht am stärksten von regionalen Anglern gestört wird, gehört das auf´s EU Parkett.

Wie gesagt, soll der Landesverband seine Hausaufgaben im direkten Wirkungsbereich machen. Hat er mehr als genug mit zu tun.


----------



## Norbi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Solange wie Politiker entscheiden,
Solange wie Angler zum LDangeln fahren,
Solange wie Verbände sich nicht rühren,
wird sich nichts ändern.
Ich finde es sehr schade das der Tierschutz an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört.Jedes Tier hat ein Recht sich fortzupflanzen.


----------



## Norbi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Nachtrag
Solange bekannte Angelzeitschriften LD-Angler auszeichen,auch nicht.


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin,


> Da hast Du recht.
> Mir gehts zuerst um die Interessen der Angler (auch die Anglerinteressen an Dorsch und der Mefo...)..



dann lasse Deinen Worten Taten folgen . Ich sehe Dich und Ralle dann Freitag in Kiel.


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Drum finde ich es nicht ganz fair, hauptsächlich auf dem Landesverband rumzuhackenEs sollte doch wohl allen klar sein, dass der temporäre Schutz eines Individuums nullkomanull Auswirkungen hat, sondern das einzig der überregionale Schutz des Lebensraums nachhaltige Verbesserungen bringt


Sag ich doch:
Großräumige, ganzjährige Schutzzonen...

Wenn sich da aber der Landesverband nicht dafür einsetzt (und sei es zuerst beim Bundesverband, der das dann europäisch weiterverfolgen kann), sondern wenn da nur vom Pressesprecher kommt, dass das einzige was man tun könne, die Angler zu sensibilisieren sei, dann ist das natürlich mehr als mager....

Und genau da sehe ich aber eben auch die Verantwortung eines Landesverbandes, der nach eigenen Angaben ja für die Interessen der Angler sprechen will.

Es braucht doch keiner glauben, dass da ein Bundesverband oder die Politik aktiv werden wird, wenn nicht der Druck von unten kommt...

Und das auch und gerade mit den vielen Möglchkeiten in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eines Landesverbandes vor Ort, am besten zusammen mit den dortigen Tourismusverbänden, Naturschutzverbänden, Fischhandel etc...

Die ja alle das gleiche Interesse haben (sollten):
Den Dorschbestand bzw. das Biotop zu schützen..

Das wär doch eine erstklassige Gelegenheit als Angler voranzugehen - aber nicht indem man als Angler selber sich zuerst (und wahrscheinlich wieder mal die Angler alleine) beschränkt, sondern indem man sagt, dass man für vernünftige Bewírtschaftung mit entsprechenden Schutzzonen ist, in die  weder Angler NOCH Fischer reindürfen...


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Leute, wie die Zeit vergeht...
Irgendwie hatte ich in Erinnerung, dass ich letztes Jahr zur selben zeit schon mal was zum Thema "Demo gegen LD-Angelei" gepostet hätte, aber nein:
Es ist schon zwei Jahre her, als ich das hier geschrieben habe.

Und auch dieser Thread von damals hat leider nichts gebracht außer der Erkenntnis, dass Schongebiete die sinnvollste Lösung wären.

Und als ich gerade anfangen wollte, ein Flugblatt zu entwerfen und nach 'nem Dorschbild ohne Urheberrechtsbeschränkung suchen wollte, hab ich "Laichdorsch" bei der Google-Bildersuche eingegeben und gleich als ersten Link diese Webseite aus 2005 gefunden.
[*sarkasmus_ein*]
Ja, liebe VDSF-Jünger, diesen letzten Link habe ich ja nur gepostet, weil ich contra VDSF und pro DAV eingestellt bin und bestimmt nicht, um zu zeigen, dass ein Landesverband durchaus auch andere Initiativen an den Tag legen kann, als mit dem dicken Hintern im Sessel zu kleben und darauf zu warten, dass Bundesverband, Politiker oder EEA sich tatsächlich mal bewegen!!! [*sarkasmus_aus*]


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> dann lasse Deinen Worten Taten folgen . Ich sehe Dich und Ralle dann Freitag in Kiel.
> ...



Zahlst Du den Sprit? Dann nehm ich mir frei und komme mit und bring euch 'nen Stapel Flugblätter!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@ Micha

Was soll diese Effekthascherei? Für ein "bitte wenden sie sich an den Pressesprecher" braucht hier wohl niemand unnötig CO2 produzieren...

Aber Du könntest Du die Vorschläge von Tom mitnehmen und mal fragen 
was die davon halten? Somit wäre es eine saubere Gemeinschaftsarbeit!

@ Honey

Vielleicht will der Versand es auch garnicht... Man stelle sich die aufgebrachten Dickdorschangler vor die heulend im Angelladen stehen und dem Verband vorwerfen dafür gesorgt zu haben das auch die letzten gängigen Stellen gesperrt worden sind! (Schutzzonen)

Uhhh ein Imageverlust den man gerade als lokale Person die vielleicht auch ab und zu mal im selbigen Angelladen einkaufen geht nicht hinnehmen könne...


----------



## a.bu (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

So, jetzt hab ich mich mal durch dieses Thema durchgelesen und muß sagen super was für tolle Ideen und Anregungen zum Schutz der Dorschbestände hier so vorgebracht werden#6. Demo an den Kuttern , Verbände mobilisieren, selbstbeschränkung usw. das ist total unterstützungswert|uhoh:.

Da wir aber bei den Fischarten der Ostsee keine Unterschiede machen wollen, sollten wir unseren Protest noch etwas ausweiten und die Verbände um Stellungnahme bitten.

Vorschlag 1: von Mitte April bis ende Mai Sperrung und Befischungsverbot sämtlicher Seegraswiesen in einem 150m Bereich. Hier stellen gewissenlose Zeitgenossen die sich Angler nennen hochträchtigen Hornhechten nach und nutzen es gewissenlos aus in Laichgebieten zu fischen.

Vorschlag 2: Sperrung der Förden und Häfen in der Zeit von ende März bis ende April. In dieser Zeit bereitet es tausenden von wiederwärtigen Zeitgenossen spaß Millionen von laichbereiten Heringen den Garaus zu machen. Hierbei gilt, was nicht beißt wird halt gerissen. Eimerweise werden Fische die nie jemand verwerten kann mit nach hause genommen, der Hering gilt ja zur Zeit in der Ostsee als bedrohter wie der Dorsch also VERBIETEN.

Vorschlag 3: Verbot des Fanges von Plattfischen vom 01.01 bis 15.05. in dieser Zeit bilden die Fische Ihre Laichtaschen aus und nach dem Ablaichen ist das Fleisch der Fische von minderer Qualität.

Über die Laichgewohnheiten der Taschenkrebse und Seesterne hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht aber auch hier wird sich noch einiges zum lamentieren finden#q

Ich unterstütze die Laichdorschangelei in keinster Weise aber warum laßt Ihr denen, denen beim Fang eines Laichdorsches einer flöten geht nicht Ihren Triumpf. Wenn man sich das hier so durchliest fällt mir dazu nur eines ein, Heuchler der Erde vereinigt euch.

Und noch eines zum eigendlichen Thema, ich führe seit 1982 akribisch Buch über meine Fänge und das sagt mir das seit ende der 80er mit abgesehen von dem Einbruch anfang 2009 bis anfang 2010 der Dorschbestand ein sehr guter ist.

Abschließend würde ich mir wirklich einmal wünschen das die Leute, die hier immer Verbote und Reglementierungen fordern, die Andersdenkende verunglimpfen einfach mal vor Ihrer eigenen Haustür kehren und dabei nachdenken ob es einen Unterschied macht einen laichbereiten Dorsch, Hornhecht oder Hering abzuschlagen.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

|rolleyesich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es diesmal bis zum 139. Posting dauert:g|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Hechtpeter (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



a.bu schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich mich mal durch dieses Thema durchgelesen und muß sagen super was für tolle Ideen und Anregungen zum Schutz der Dorschbestände hier so vorgebracht werden#6. Demo an den Kuttern , Verbände mobilisieren, selbstbeschränkung usw. das ist total unterstützungswert|uhoh:.
> 
> Da wir aber bei den Fischarten der Ostsee keine Unterschiede machen wollen, sollten wir unseren Protest noch etwas ausweiten und die Verbände um Stellungnahme bitten.
> 
> ...


 


die Makrelen fehlen|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> dann lasse Deinen Worten Taten folgen . Ich sehe Dich und Ralle dann Freitag in Kiel.
> ...




Was soll ich in Kiel, hast Du meine Meinung zu diesem Thema nicht gelesen? Wenn schon, dann Offenbach. Da können wir bei der Gelegenheit noch wegen ganz anderer Sachen auf den Putz hauen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@a.bu
danke, besser hätte man es nicht sagen können #6


----------



## Baitcaster (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



a.bu schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich mich mal durch dieses Thema durchgelesen und muß sagen super was für tolle Ideen und Anregungen zum Schutz der Dorschbestände hier so vorgebracht werden#6. Demo an den Kuttern , Verbände mobilisieren, selbstbeschränkung usw. das ist total unterstützungswert|uhoh:.
> 
> Da wir aber bei den Fischarten der Ostsee keine Unterschiede machen wollen, sollten wir unseren Protest noch etwas ausweiten und die Verbände um Stellungnahme bitten.
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen:q
Die Volksfeststimmung beim Herings-, Stint-, Horni- und auch beim Plattenangeln ist die Mentalität der Angler alles abzuschlagen, was zur der Zeit beisst.
Wir wissen, das Platten nicht geniesbar sind im Frühjahr und Maischollen nur ein Fabel der Fischhändler sind. 
Da sind wir uns an der Küste wohl einig#6
Wissen das alle anderen auch, gerade Anfänger#d

Aber....nun sind wir hier beim Dorsch und nicht bei o.g. Fischarten!


Die Ansätze sind ja schon vorhanden, selbst die Mods haben hier sinnvolle Sachen geschrieben.
Man muss die Leute aufklären, egal wie und wie oft!

Einfach den Kopf in den Sand stecken ist absolut daneben|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Interessant, dass niemand von der Küste (haben wir ja schon in der Mefodiskussion gelernt, dass alle anderen sich eh rauszuhalten haben) auf Honeyballs  Postings was zu sagen hat:



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Angler, der mit laichfetten Dorschmamas vom Kutter kommt, bekommt ein Flugblatt in die Hand gedrückt, wo auf die Gefahren für die Dorschbestände hingewiesen wird.
> Vor keinem Kutter stehen morgens mal zwei, drei vernünftige Ortsansässige, die das Gespräch mit den LD-Anglern suchen.
> 
> Und dass mal einer den Arxxx in der Hose hat, zu sagen: "Jungs, wisst ihr was, am Sonntag, den ..... treffen wir uns in Heiligenhafen zu 'ner Demo gegen das LD-Angeln. Ich beantrage das mal beim zuständigen Landratsamt.", kommt ja gar nicht erst in Frage, schon gar nicht von der Seite, von der es als allererstes erhoffens- und erstrebenswert wäre, nämlich vom zuständigen ortsansässigen Landesverband.





			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Nichtstuer und Großredner oben an der Küste schadet in Summe den Dorschbeständen schon mehr als die paar Angler auf der Blauort.





			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, wie die Zeit vergeht...
> Irgendwie hatte ich in Erinnerung, dass ich letztes Jahr zur selben zeit schon mal was zum Thema "Demo gegen LD-Angelei" gepostet hätte, aber nein:
> Es ist schon zwei Jahre her, als ich das hier geschrieben habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Nicht "interessant", Thomas, sondern genau die gleiche Erfahrung/Erkenntnis wie vor zwei Jahren und auch schon ein paar Mal davor. 
Deshalb habe ich gestern ja noch versucht, das ganze abzublocken und uns den alljährlichen fruchtlosen Stress zu ersparen:



Honeyball schrieb:


> Auch hier die Ansage:
> 
> Wir haben jedes Jahr pünktlich im Januar die typischen Laichdorschdiskussionen.
> Das Thema ist ausgelutscht, wie nur was,
> und deshalb absolut überflüssig.





Honeyball schrieb:


> Und da ist sie wieder, die alljährliche Laichdorschdiskussion!
> 
> Mann, wann wird es endlich das erste Jahr geben, an dem dieses unnütze Gestänkere und Gelabere aufhört?
> 
> ...



Erst als dann Ansätze kamen, man könne doch was erreichen, habe ich mich von der Hoffnung blenden lassen, ein paar von "denen da oben an der Küste", würden sich mal zu Aktionen motivieren lassen.#c
Aber auch dieses Jahr scheine ich leider recht zu behalten mit der Einschätzung "unnützes Gestänkere und Gelabere".

Ich bleibe dabei:
Stimmung machen gegen jeden, der sich mit seinem Laichdorschfang brüstet, ist und bleibt -wie jedes Jahr- das einzige, was hier von den Boardies kommt.
Gezielt handeln und Aktionen ins Leben rufen, will im Norden offensichtlich keiner. Und selbst das, was Baitcaster vorschlägt, 


Baitcaster schrieb:


> Man muss die Leute aufklären, egal wie und wie oft!


passiert weder hier noch im Verbandsforum.
Dabei sagt er es doch selbst:


> Einfach den Kopf in den Sand stecken ist absolut daneben|gr:


#c


----------



## Baitcaster (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mann, wann wird es endlich das erste Jahr geben, an dem dieses unnütze Gestänkere und Gelabere aufhört?
> 
> , aber lasst dieses unnötige Gestänkere gegen die, die es nicht lassen können/wollen !


 


Honeyball schrieb:


> Auch hier die Ansage:
> 
> Wir haben jedes Jahr pünktlich im Januar die typischen Laichdorschdiskussionen.
> Das Thema ist ausgelutscht, wie nur was,
> und deshalb absolut überflüssig.


 

Naja, damit macht man sich auch nicht unbedingt Freunde

Auf manche Antworten muss man ja net reagieren, wenn sie nicht zum Thema passen.

Versuchen wir´s nochmal...BTT


----------



## a.bu (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@ Baitcaster: genau Deine Aussage ist es die mich absolut stinkig macht, spricht man das Fangen anderer laichreifer Fische an, dann ist es halt die Mentalität der Angler und somit ein ganz anderer Schuh als beim Dorschfang|uhoh:.

Zur Situration der Dorschbestände in der Westlichen Ostsee: Bereits im Jahr 2008 werden die Kleinbootangler hier im Board festgestellt haben, das man zwar noch gut aber nur punktuell Dorsche gefangen hat. Im Jahr 2009 brachen die Fänge dann richtig ein. Unsere Experten im Ostseeinstitut Rostock vermeldeten noch anfang 2009 das sich die Dorschbestände in der östlichen sowie westlichen Ostsee nachhaltig erholt hätten#q. Keine drei Monate später wurde vermeldet, der Dorschbestand der westlichen Ostsee stünde vor dem Kollaps. Der Kollaps zeichnete sich so aus, das gegen Ende 2009 gewaltige Jungdorschschwärme sowohl über den Kleinen und großen Belt als auch aus der östlichen Ostsee zu uns zogen. Ja die Bestände sind dermaßen zusammengebrochen das ein Kieler Angelkutter 2010 über mehrere Wochen direkt vor dem Laboer Ehrenmal Fänge hatte bei dem einzelne Angler 40 und mehr Dorsche gefangen haben. Soviel mal zu den aussagekräftigen Beurteilungen unserer hochbezahlten Biologen.

Und nochmal, ich führe seit gut 30 Jahren eine Fangstatistik die immer wieder Schwankungen der sogenannten Dorschbiomasse zeigt, Jahre mit unzähligen Kleindorschen wechseln sich mit Jahren ab in denen man kaum Untermaßige fängt. Und dann gab es die dunkle Zeit in den 80ern, wo Laichdorschangeln noch überhaupt noch kein Thema war, der Dorschbestand aber bei uns am Boden lag.

Es ätzt mich wirklich an wie hier teilweise Aktionismus verbreitet wird ohne überhaupt vernünftiges Hintergrundwissen zu haben. Wenn hier einer Zettel verteilen will dann bitte schön gegen das Absperren ganzer Hafenbereiche der Stadt Kiel für elitäre Kreuzfahrer, Angelverbot in  Sportboothäfen die mit Steuergeldern gebaut wurden usw.usw. . 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Wer bist Du denn, dass Du hier vorgeben kannst, soviel mehr zu wissen als alle anderen???


----------



## a.bu (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Einer der seit 38 Jahren die Ostsee beangelt und seit 30 Jahren Buch darüber führt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Salora (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@a.bu

Die Daten wären mal sehr interessant zum Vergleich, ich bin dabei Fänge von über 15 Jahren für den Bereich der Lübecker Bucht zu erfassen damit man mal eine aussagekräftige realistische Basis hat.

Mir selbst ist das Thema sehr wichtig und viele nützliche Anregungen sind hier ja schon nachzulesen.


----------



## a.bu (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hallo Uwe,

wenn Du was bestimmtes brauchst schreib eine PN, mal sehen ob ich Dir helfen kann.
Übrigens auch sehr interessant, die Fangergebnisse mal mit den Wetterdaten vom IFM Geomar abzugleichen. Hier werden ua. die täglichen Wassertemperaturen seit 1997 aufgelistet, da läßt sich dann auch die verbreitete Meinung wiederlegen das bei 0-1 Grad Wassertemperatur die Fische nicht mehr beißen sollen. Ist wirklich interessant sich auch mal mit solchen Randdaten zu beschäftigen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin,
@hony und kai
es geht nicht um Effekthascherei oder ähnliches als ich Ralle und Thomas aufgefordert habe nach Kiel zu kommen. Es geht schlicht und einfach darum, das ich persönlich keinen von beiden abnehme( Thomas hab ich dieses auch schon persönlich am Telefon gesagt ), sich FÜR Mefo und Dorsch einzusetzen sondern das es einzig und allein darum geht, Stimmung gegen einen Verband zu machen. <sarkasmus an > Wenn jemand es über Taschentücher schreiben würde und nur die Chance besteht daraus was gegen einen Verband zu schreiben , beide wären dabei < sarkasmus aus >. Ich will ganz bestimmt keinen beleidigen, dazu kennt ihr mich lange genug aber der Eindruck hat sich in der letzten Zeit bei mir auch nach vielen Telefonaten eingeschlichen.
Nun besteht in Kiel die Möglichkeit, vor Ort mit Verantwortlichen zu sprechen was bisher ja bemängelt worden ist. Diese Möglichkeit, gerade mit dem Hintergrund, etwas FÜR Angler tun zu wollen und Schaden für die Angler im Vorfeld abwenden zu wollen, wie oft genug gepredigt, nicht war zu nehmen, halte ich für verwerflich. Fahrten zu Messen nach München und sonstwo werden doch auch gemacht oder Fahrten nach HH zu Verlagen also warum nicht auch nach Kiel, wenn es einem wichtig ist ?

Aber wieder zu eigendlichen Thema.
@a.bu


> Unterschied macht einen laichbereiten Dorsch, Hornhecht oder Hering abzuschlagen.



ganz klar und dazu steh ich auch, Hornhechte werden in der Laichzeit gefangen. Glaube mir bitte und alle die mich kennen werden es Dir bestätigen , ich wäre der erste der darauf verzichtet, wenn eine Ähnliche Situation wie beim Dorsch auftreten würde. Da gibt es waren 2 ganz gravierende Unterschiede zwischen Dorsch und Hornhecht. 
1. der Dorsch wird das ganze Jahr von Fischern und Angler befischt , der Hornhecht NUR von Anglern in 2 Monaten. Komerziell wird der Hornhecht gar nicht befischt
2. eine sinvolle Verwertung eines Laichdorsches ist nicht gegeben. Der schmeckt tranig und somit ein Fall für die Tonne. Ein Lebewesen nur als Trophäe zu fangen und zu töten lehne ich ab.
Den Hornhecht kannste essen.

Gerade um Punkt 2 geht es mir bei der Aufklärung. Dieses sinnlose töten eines Lebewesen nur um einmal einen kapitalen Fisch zu fangen und diesen dann in die Tonne zu kloppen.


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Aber, Micha, ist es denn soo falsch, vom Landesverband Aktivitäten und Aktionen einzufordern, die gezielt pro Angler sind und nicht einseitig Angler in die Pflicht nehmen (Bsp. MeFo-Thema) bzw. die gezielt gegen einen Missstand/Fehlverhalten anderer Angler informieren (Bsp. LD) ???

Wenn Du die Zeit hast, mal nach NRW und zu unserem aktuellen PCB-Problem zu schauen, da hat es doch auch der Verband geschafft, was Sinnvolles zu machen. Und wir loben das ausdrücklich, auch bei einem VDSF-Landesverband!!!

Hier geht es nicht darum, prinzipiell gegen alles zu schießen, was der Verband macht, sondern darum, den Verband dazu zu bewegen, was Sinnvolles (unter Einbeziehung aller Verantwortlichen) bei der MeFo-Diskussion und endlich mal überhaupt was in der LD-frage zu unternehmen.

Salora hat das von Anfang an hier begriffen, und Baitcaster anscheinend jetzt auch.

Und ich bleibe dabei: Die Aktionen müssen von euch kommen, entweder mit dem Verband / den Verbänden oder ohne.
Mit Nichtstuen und nur Reden ist den Dorschen nicht geholfen.

Und auch, wenn einzelne Angler da ihren Erfahrungsschatz einbringen, die Diskussion um den Dorschbestand wird es immer geben, solange bis nichts Nachhaltiges für seine Erhaltung in die Wege geleitet ist.


----------



## a.bu (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hallo Michael,

da sprechen wir die gleiche Sprache. Mir ging es viel mehr darum das man bei laichreifen Fischen nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen sollte...sprich wenn jemand im Hafen zwei Eimer Heringe wärend der Laichzeit fängt ist es für mich das selbe als wenn jemand Laichdorsche fängt. 
In sofern ist es dann natürlich  ein zweischneidiges Schwert über den einen die Lanze zu brechen und dem anderen für den guten Fang auf die Schulter zu klopfen. 
Wir verteufeln Verbote und gleichzeitig fordern hier wieder einige Einschränkungen, das beißt sich.

Warum erstellen die Mods nicht einfach hier im Board eine eine Ehrenerklärung zum verzicht auf das Laichdorschfischen die jeder der mag Namentlich unterschreibt. Damit haben wir unsere Meinung kund getan und können uns daran messen lassen.
Jeder der aber weiter dieser Angelei nachgehen möchte soll das tuen solange es erlaubt ist und das ohne Maßregelung.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Und immer noch hat niemand von der Küste etwas zu Honeyballs Postings geantwortet, warum von denen, die da immer jammern wegen der LD-Geschichte weder persönlich noch über ihren Verband etwas konkret in der Öffentlichkeit unternommen wurde bisher.

Ein Trauerspiel!!

Da sind diese "vorbildlichen" Schützer, die hier die Moral rauskehren, und es kann bis jetzt keiner auch nur einen konkreten Fall nennen, in dem er selber oder über seinen Verband wegen der LD-Geschichte irgendwas  öffentlich unternommen hat, keine Demo, keine Forderung nach Schutzzonen, keine Gespräche mit Angelkutterreedern, keine Gespräche mit Fischhändlern, keine Gespräche mit Fischern, keine Gespräche mit der Tourismusindustrie, keine Anstrengungen des Verbandes diesbezüglich.

Ich nenne das persönlich pure Heuchelei..

Und daher gebe ich Honeyball auch bei dieser Einschätzung vollkommen recht:


			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Nichtstuer und Großredner oben an der Küste schadet in Summe den Dorschbeständen schon mehr als die paar Angler auf der Blauort.




Ausnehmen will ich hier ausdrücklich Micha, der schon immer aus Überzeugung im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten gegen die LD-Angelei zu Felde gezogen ist..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> sprich wenn jemand im Hafen zwei Eimer Heringe wärend der Laichzeit fängt ist es für mich das selbe als wenn jemand Laichdorsche fängt.


Für mich gibt es da schon Unterschiede.

Recht hast Du dann, wenn man (wie viele hier) moralisch argumentiert, dann steht man damit natürlich auf verlorenem Posten.

Da aber die Fischarten verschiedene Problematiken haben (bzw. keine, weil die kommerzielle Befischung (bis jetzt) wie beim Hornhecht fehlt), kann man das abseits der Moral und von der Logik her so eben nicht behaupten.

Alleine schon die Tatsache dass trotz massiver Laichheringsangelei sich der Bestand immer dann sofort massiv erholte, wenn sich die Politik mal zu Restriktionen gegenüber der Berufsfischerei mit entsprechenden Quoten durchringen konnte, sollte jedem zeigen, dass nicht Angler die Ursache sein können.

Daher bin ich persönlich auch gegen gesetzliche Einschränkungen für Angler diesbezüglich.

Nicht dagegen bin ich jedoch, dass sich jeder persönlich selber überlegen sollte, ob er auf Laichdorsche angeln will.

Ich persönlich wills definitiv nicht (sowenig wie ich auf Maiplatte angeln würde, war ein gutes Beispiel). Da kommt der Koch in mir durch, ich weiss was schmeckt..

Aber immer diese moralinsauren Diskussionen, dazu meist gerade von Leuten die gleichzeitig auf Laichhornis, Laichheringe, Laichmeerforellen in den Flüssen etc. fischen, das kxxzt mich an.

Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen die genannte Angelei auf Laichfische - das war und ist Tradition und Erntemöglichkeit für Angler schon immer gewesen.

Aber ich stehe auch nicht hin und verlange da immer weitere alleinige Einschränkungen für Angler - möglichst noch gesetzliche - weil man ja aus moralischen Gründen  keine "Dorschmamis" fangen dürfen sollte etc...

Und zum Thema Dorschbestand bin ich nach wie vor für folgende Maßnahmen:

Man kann eintreten für großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete, in die weder Fischer noch Angler einfahren dürfen.

Eine Mefolizenz einführen, damit die Gelder für die Mefoprojekte der Verbandsmitglieder nicht mehr aus der Fischereiabgabe kommen müssen.

Diese freigewordenen Gelder dann zur Kontrolle mit einsetzen der Schongebiete (gibt sicher mehr Dorsch- als Mefoangler..)

Mit den Angelkutterreedern reden, damit die den gezielten Laichdorschfang einstellen. Also flacher fahren statt in Laichgründe oder auf Wracks..

Mit den Vermarktern (Kutterfisch in Heiligenhafen etc.) reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche von den Fischern kaufen.

Mit der Gastronomie vor Ort reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche mehr verkaufen (und/oder grundsätzlich keinen Dorsch während der Laichzeit).

Mit den Medien vor Ort reden, damit die das Problem (und die Lösung,Schongebiete) bekannt machen.

Nabu und Bund dazu mit ins Boot holen.

Beim Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium ein Vermarkungsverbot für Dorsch während der Laichzeit beantragen.

to be continued..... 



Leider hört man seit Jahren dazu von all diesen so hochmoralischen Dorschschützern  an der Küste sowenig wie vom Verband..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

PS:
Die Ausführungen von a.bu aus seinen Fangaufzeichnungen zu den Schwankungen der Dorschbestände kann ich in etwa so nachvollziehen und bestätigen.

Ich betrache das auch seit ca. Ende der  80er bei meinen Fängen so, wenngleich ich leider nicht so viel unterwegs sein konnte wie die Jungs direkt an der Küste und daher meine Datenbasis naturgemäß wesentlich dünner ist...


----------



## jannisO (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



a.bu schrieb:


> Vorschlag 1: von Mitte April bis ende Mai Sperrung und Befischungsverbot sämtlicher Seegraswiesen in einem 150m Bereich. Hier stellen gewissenlose Zeitgenossen die sich Angler nennen hochträchtigen Hornhechten nach und nutzen es gewissenlos aus in Laichgebieten zu fischen.
> 
> Vorschlag 2: Sperrung der Förden und Häfen in der Zeit von ende März bis ende April. In dieser Zeit bereitet es tausenden von wiederwärtigen Zeitgenossen spaß Millionen von laichbereiten Heringen den Garaus zu machen. Hierbei gilt, was nicht beißt wird halt gerissen. Eimerweise werden Fische die nie jemand verwerten kann mit nach hause genommen, der Hering gilt ja zur Zeit in der Ostsee als bedrohter wie der Dorsch also VERBIETEN.
> 
> ...




Vorschlag 1, würde ich weder unterstützen noch ablehnen. Mache mir nichts aus Hornis.

Vorschlag 2, lehne ich kategorisch ab, da Hering esse ich jerne 

Vorschlag 3, auch wenn ich Platte mehr als gern in der Pfanne hab, würde ich ohne weiteres befürworten


----------



## a.bu (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Siehst Du Thomas,

so verschieden sind unsere Ansichten nicht. Ich prangere normaler Weise keine Leute an die Heringe, Hornhechte Platten oder eben Dorsche wärend der Laichzeit fangen das muß jeder sofern er sich im gesetzlichen Rahmen bewegt mit sich selbst ausmachen.Und das sollte auch so bleiben.

Es ist doch aber wirklich ätzend hier jedes Jahr die gleichen Floskeln zu hören. Am schlimmsten sind irgendwelche Behauptungen die jeglicher Grundlage entbehren. Wenn sich hier Leute hinstellen und behaupten man würde in Ufernähe ende Dezember-Februar keine Laichdorsche fangen dann behaupte ich mal die wissen nicht was sie schreiben. 

Ich denke mal es war ein großer Fehler sich in diese Diskussion einzubringen, ausser Herzrasen bringt mir das nichts.

In diesem Sinne weiterhin viel Spaß

Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> so verschieden sind unsere Ansichten nicht.


Hatte ich doch nie behauptet, letztlich nur Deine Ausage präzisiert ;-)

Und diese Diskussion hier wurde ja von Mitgliedern des Landesverbandsforums extra wieder hochgeholt und gepuscht und dort im Forum auch dafür geworben, das hier bei uns zu puschen....

Hätte ich auch gerne darauf verzichten können, gerade von Leuten, die vor Ort nichts konkret unternehmen aber hier moralinsauer rumdiskutieren..

Aber wir stellen uns eben solchen Diskusisonen, auch wenn sie uns aufgezwungen werden..

Dass das dann nicht jedem passt, damit müssen wir halt leben 
;-))


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Salora schrieb:


> @a.bu
> 
> Die Daten wären mal sehr interessant zum Vergleich, ich bin dabei Fänge von über 15 Jahren für den Bereich der Lübecker Bucht zu erfassen damit man mal eine aussagekräftige realistische Basis hat.
> 
> Mir selbst ist das Thema sehr wichtig und viele nützliche Anregungen sind hier ja schon nachzulesen.




Schön wäre es allerdings nicht nur die Vergangenheit sondern auch mal die Zukunft zu beleuchten und die Bestände durch entsprechende Maßnahmen zu sichern bzw weiter zu verbessern. (Schutzzonen)

Wäre ja echt mal was Neues #6


----------



## Traveangler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

nur mal so eine Frage 



> Eine Mefolizenz einführen, damit die Gelder für die Mefoprojekte der  Verbandsmitglieder nicht mehr aus der Fischereiabgabe kommen müssen.



Wie bitte sollte so eine Mefolizenz funktionieren ?

Diese bräuchte dann ja JEDER Angler der an der Küste angelt !
Ja selbst beim Heringsangeln wurden schon Mefos gefangen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> auch mal die Zukunft zu beleuchten und die Bestände durch entsprechende Maßnahmen zu sichern bzw weiter zu verbessern.


Kann man auch heute schon.
Riff Nienhagen.
Google benutzen und rausfinden, das eine solche (selbst kleine, wie in diesem Fall) Schutzzone massiv positive Auswirkungen auf den Fischbestand (insgesamt, nicht nur Dorsche) hat und auch austrahlt auf die umliegenden Gewässerteile.

Und somit ALLE, auch die Fischer, davon was haben..

Sarkasmus an:
Aber das wissen die Verbandsvertreter und moralisch hochstehenden Schützerangler vor Ort an der Küste sicherlich eh schon und fordern deshalb ja massiv solche Schutzzonen schon seit Jahren........
Sarkasmus aus

Wie gesagt, ein Trauerspiel..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Wie bitte sollte so eine Mefolizenz funktionieren ?
> 
> Diese bräuchte dann ja JEDER Angler der an der Küste angelt !
> Ja selbst beim Heringsangeln wurden schon Mefos gefangen .


Gute Kontrollen und harte Strafe für jeden, der ohne Lizenz erwischt wird, wie er eine Mefo entnimmt, ganz einfach..

Davon ab:


> Diese bräuchte dann ja JEDER Angler der an der Küste angelt !


Wäre ja auch nicht schlecht, könnte man die Lizenz preiswerter machen..
Hätt ich persönlich kein Problem damit, dafür dann nen 10er oder 20er zu legen..
Wäre umgerechnet ja grade mal ne Schnurfüllung für die Rolle, könnte sich also sicher jeder leisten...


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich weiß Tom, mehr davon! Hab eben einen Bericht über die New Yorker U-Bahn gesehen wo die alten Züge als künstliche Riffe versenkt wurden.

Sowas,  natürlich nicht in den Fahrwegen, könnten wir auch haben und 
es würde niemandem schaden. Welche Bedeutung selbst so kleine
Reservate wie Nienhagen haben kann man ja eindrucksvoll bei denen ablesen.

Schlusssatz war übrigens "Da werden sich die Angler freuen" oder so


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Tja, Kai, auch wenn im Verbandsforum vom Pressesprecher und Mitgliedern nur dumm,, platt und falsch gegen uns gehetzt wird:
Ich weiss schon, wie ich auf meine Forderungen komme.
Und dass diese eben auf vernünftigen, wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen und nicht auf moralinsaurem Gewäsch nach Jahrzehnten schützerischer Gehirnwäsche beruhen....


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin,


Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber, Micha, ist es denn soo falsch, vom Landesverband Aktivitäten und Aktionen einzufordern, die gezielt pro Angler sind und nicht einseitig Angler in die Pflicht nehmen (Bsp. MeFo-Thema) bzw. die gezielt gegen einen Missstand/Fehlverhalten anderer Angler informieren (Bsp. LD) ???
> 
> .





> *Thomas9904*Und immer noch hat niemand von der Küste etwas zu Honeyballs Postings geantwortet, warum von denen, die da immer jammern wegen der LD-Geschichte weder persönlich noch über ihren Verband etwas konkret in der Öffentlichkeit unternommen wurde bisher.



möchte ich zusammen beantworten wenn ich darf.
Es sprich gar nichts dagegen und der LSFV-SH hat ja bereits reagiert. Vor Jahren wurden Kuttertouren des Verbandes im ersten 1/4 Jahr veranstaltet . Auf Grund der vielen Diskusionen wurden diese seitens des Verbandes auf einen anderen Zeitraum verlegt. Auch wurden die Vereine sowie die Kreisverbände auf diese Problematik hingewiesen und gebeten sich dieser Aktion anzuschließen. Letztendlich kann ein Verband ja auch nur Empfehlungen rausgeben was er ja getan hat.
Ganz klar könnte es mehr sein, genug ist es nie. ABER wir dürfen nicht immer nur auf die Verbände schielen. Wir selber sollten uns der Eigenverantwortung bewußt sein und selber aktiv sein. Nicht der Verband geht ans Wasser sondern wir selber und können da aktiv werden. Ich kenne viele, möchte da salora ( Uwe ) als Beispiel nennen , Angler die dieses auch tun und diese Einstellung gegenüber der Dorsche auch leben.
Ich werde, da ich am Freitag eh in Kiel rechtzeitig bin aber gerne mal den Vorstand des LSFV-SH auf die LD Geschichte ansprechen.



> Und auch, wenn einzelne Angler da ihren Erfahrungsschatz einbringen, die Diskussion um den Dorschbestand wird es immer geben, solange bis nichts Nachhaltiges für seine Erhaltung in die Wege geleitet ist



stimmt und bis dahin müssen wir jedes Jahr immer wieder auf die LD Geschichte hinweisen und informieren. Genau das tun wir Küstenfuzies :q ja. 

so jetzt ist "Küstenwache" Time , Pflichtprogramm da es ja in meinem Wohnzimmer ( Neustädter Bucht )gedreht wird :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Letztendlich kann ein Verband ja auch nur Empfehlungen rausgeben was er ja getan hat.


NEIN! 
EBEN NICHT!
Er kann offensiv z. B. dafür eintreten, genau wie jeder einzelne Angler vor Ort:
Man kann eintreten für großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete, in die weder Fischer noch Angler einfahren dürfen. (Positive Auswirkungen selbst kleinerer Schongebiete siehe Riff Nienhagen, wissenschaftlich erarbeitet)

Eine Mefolizenz einführen, damit die Gelder für die Mefoprojekte der Verbandsmitglieder nicht mehr aus der Fischereiabgabe kommen müssen.

Diese freigewordenen Gelder dann zur Kontrolle mit einsetzen der Schongebiete (gibt sicher mehr Dorsch- als Mefoangler..)

Mit den Angelkutterreedern reden, damit die den gezielten Laichdorschfang einstellen. Also flacher fahren statt in Laichgründe oder auf Wracks, wenn man schon meint, Angler müssten da was tun..

Mit den Vermarktern (Kutterfisch in Heiligenhafen etc.) reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche von den Fischern kaufen.

Mit der Gastronomie vor Ort reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche mehr verkaufen (und/oder grundsätzlich keinen Dorsch während der Laichzeit).

Mit den Medien vor Ort reden, damit die das Problem (und die Lösung,Schongebiete) bekannt machen.

Nabu und Bund dazu mit ins Boot holen.

Beim Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium ein Vermarkungsverbot für Dorsch während der Laichzeit beantragen.

to be continued..... 


PS:
Moin Micha, ich hoffe Du hast auch gelesen, dass ich gerade Dich ausgenommen habe, aus gutem Grunde, weil Du einer der ganz wenigen bist, die schon immer zu der Frage LD auch öffentlich was machen.. (gilt auch für Uwe natürlich, der das bei seinen Fahrten schon immer praktiziert..).)

Ihr seid halt nur im falschen Verband 
;-))


----------



## Baitcaster (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hier geht´s weiter  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204280&page=17


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Und auch von mir nochmal, damit es nicht falsch verstanden wird, denn eigentlich liegen wir ganz nah beieinander und wissen, dass wir im selben Boot sitzen:
1.) Wir sind alle hier für Schutzzonen
2.) Wir sind alle der Meinung, dass mehr Aufklärung nötig ist.

Der Verband hat sich (im eigenen Forum durch seinen Pressesprecher) zu Punkt 1 auf den Standpunkt gestellt, dass dies Sache des VDSF und der EEA sei. OK, hat er nicht Unrecht, aber verpflichtet ihn das zum Nichtstun? Ich meine nein, denn auch und gerade der LSFV-SH hat Mittel und Wege (und 'nen direkten Draht zur Landesregierung), dieses Thema in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen. 

Zu Punkt 2, auch da könnte der Verband, wenn er denn wollte, sich weitaus aktiver zeigen, siehe die Initiative des DAV-Landesverbandes aus 2005, oder durch direkte Ansprache der Mitgliedsvereine und der anderen Landesverbände zum Weitertragen der Problematik.

Und, jetzt mal wieder den Verband außen vor gelassen, jeder einzelne oder auch mehrere einzelne zusammen könnten zu Punkt 2 noch intensiver Beitragen (Flugblattaktion, Demo, etc.)
Und genau in dieser Hinsicht bin ich enttäuscht, dass gerade von denen, die in unmittelbarer Nähe wohnen, hier so gar nichts zu dem Thema kommt.


----------



## Salora (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Schön wäre es allerdings nicht nur die Vergangenheit sondern auch mal die Zukunft zu beleuchten und die Bestände durch entsprechende Maßnahmen zu sichern bzw weiter zu verbessern. (Schutzzonen)
> 
> Wäre ja echt mal was Neues #6



Eine spektakuläre und sehr erfolgreiche Aktion war doch in jüngster Vergangenheit die Greenpeace Initiative, als Aktivisten 300 Tonnen Felsgestein versenkten um das Sylter Außenriff vor den Zerstörungen durch die Schleppnetzfischerei zu schützen. Mittlerweile hat sich da wieder richtig Leben entwickelt und alle partizipieren davon. Nachzulesen hier, auch fordert Greenpeace schon seit längerem Schutzzonen für die Ostsee. Sicherlich auch ein weiterer Ansatzpunkt...



> Jeder der aber weiter dieser Angelei nachgehen möchte soll das tuen solange es erlaubt ist und das ohne Maßregelung.



Hier akzeptiere ich Andreas Meinung schreibe mir aber selbst auf die Fahne zumindest den Versuch einer breiten Aufklärung zu versuchen. Möglichkeiten gibt es hier viele, *welche Thomas ja nun oft genug wiederholt hat* |engel:, und sicherlich noch einige andere mehr. Wir, Micha und ich, werden zeitnah einen Flyer erstellen der die Thematik behandelt und ich mache mir u.a. auch gerne die Arbeit diesen quer durch ganz Deutschland in allen Vereins Gästebüchern zu verewigen.

Wie gesagt, ich will nichts verteufeln aber letztendlich hilft jeder nicht gefangene LD dem Bestand weiter und viele sind sich der Gesamtthematik überhaupt nicht bewusst.


----------



## stuppi123 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich weiss garnicht was ihr für ein Problem habt fahre 2-3 mal im Jahr und das im Februar zum Dickdorschangeln und es macht mir garnichts aus wenn ich dort die ganzen Netze von den Fischern sehe und das man gut fängt ist auch selten wenn dort 40 leute auf dem Kutter sind und im schnitt vielleicht 20-30 dicke auf dem Schiff hochkommen ist das nicht viel ich kann mich auch darüber aufregen über die leute die jedes Wochenende auf Dorsch rausfahren und die 50er Dorsche fangen und bei dennen bleibt es nicht bei 4 -5 Dorschen auch wenn ich hin und wieder welche von 15 kg dabei hatte aber die kann ich an einer Hand abzählen dann finde ich die Leute schlimmer die im Jahr 100 Fische haben als meine 2-3 Dicken denn die 50er können dann auch nicht mehr Wachsen und ableichen und meine Dicken die haben glaube ich schon ganz schön oft abgeleicht.Und ich werde auch weiter auf die Dicken gehen und das gleich Anfang Februar


----------



## Traveangler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Gute Kontrollen und harte Strafe für jeden, der ohne Lizenz erwischt wird, wie er eine Mefo entnimmt, ganz einfach..



Gute Kontrollen ??? Ich Angel seit 15 Jahren auf Mefo an der Küste , kontrolliert wurde ich noch nie ! Leider !



> Wäre ja auch nicht schlecht, könnte man die Lizenz preiswerter machen..
> Hätt ich persönlich kein Problem damit, dafür dann nen 10er oder 20er zu legen..
> Wäre umgerechnet ja grade mal ne Schnurfüllung für die Rolle, könnte sich also sicher jeder leisten...



Du nicht und ich auch nicht , es gibt aber auch Angler für die 20 € eine Menge Geld sind ! Zu dem müste man um diese Lizenz zu kontrollieren jede menge Aufseher einstellen sonst bringt es alles nix !


----------



## Salora (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Zu dem müste man um diese Lizenz zu kontrollieren jede menge Aufseher einstellen sonst bringt es alles nix !



An dem Thema ist der Lübecker KV ja dran, mal abwarten wie die Verhandlungen ausgehen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin,


Traveangler schrieb:


> Gute Kontrollen ??? Ich Angel seit 15 Jahren auf Mefo an der Küste , kontrolliert wurde ich noch nie ! Leider !
> !



da kann ich was anderes berichten . Bin ja des öffteren mit einen Kleinboot bzw Kleinkutter in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs . Im Schnitt werde ich jedes 2te mal kontroliert und auch in die Fischkiste wird ein Auge geworfen. Die hohe Anzahl der Kontrollen, die ich übrigens sehr begrüße und bei der ich auch des öfftern pusten mußte ( SBF-SEE = 0,00 Promille) führe ich auf die Vielzahl an Mietbooten zurück.

@stuppi123
Dein gutes Recht denn etwas verbotenes tust Du nicht. Bitte das folgende nicht persönlich nehmen. Deine Argumente für das LD angeln höre ich immer wieder : jeder Fisch ist mal ein LD und der Fisch den ich im Juni oder sonst einen Monat  fange kann nicht mehr laichen. Stimmt hinkt aber und ich sage Dir auch wieso. Auch der Hecht/Zander und sonst ein Fisch laicht irgendwann einmal. Der Hecht den Du in Juni oder im Herbst fängst kann auch nicht mehr laichen richtig ? Auf den Dorsch und Deine Argumenten zurück zu kommen im Vergleich mit Hecht und Co. müßte dann Deine Folgerung sein: Hechtschonzeit nein Danke, ist doch egal wann ich ihn fange solange er groß genug ist. Hat ja seine Zeit gehabt was für den Nachwuchs zu tun.
Aber Du fängst und tötest einen Fisch den Du nicht sinnvoll verwerten kannst. Der landet in der Tonne weil er tranig schmecht.
Woher ich das weiß ? Hab, bis glaube Anfang 2004, mir auch keine Gedanken gemacht und  LD mit nach Hause gebracht. Meine Frau ist Köchin und zwar ne sehr gute fragt Thomas9904 und die ist verzweifelt an den Dorschen. Das war der Zeitpunkt ab den ich mir über die LD Gedanken gemacht habe und was geändert habe.

Wie gesagt,greife keinen an möchte nur zum nachdenken/umdenken bewegen.

@Thomas
jupp hab ich gelesen #6

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Traveangler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> da kann ich was anderes berichten . Bin ja des öffteren mit einen  Kleinboot bzw Kleinkutter in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs . Im Schnitt  werde ich jedes 2te mal kontroliert und auch in die Fischkiste wird ein  Auge geworfen. Die hohe Anzahl der Kontrollen, die ich übrigens sehr  begrüße und bei der ich auch des öfftern pusten mußte



mit dem Boot wurden wir auch schon kontrolliert aber an der Küste beim Spinnfischen noch nicht 1x ! An Land würde ich Kontrollen auch begrüssen was natürlich auf Grund der länge der Küste wohl kaum flächendeckend möglich ist.


----------



## PatrickHH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

*Geile Diskussion!

Heiteres Personenraten, wer bin ich?* 

_Man kann eintreten für großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete, in die weder Fischer noch Angler einfahren dürfen.

Eine Mefolizenz einführen, damit die Gelder für die Mefoprojekte der  Verbandsmitglieder nicht mehr aus der Fischereiabgabe kommen müssen._ _

Diese freigewordenen Gelder dann zur Kontrolle mit einsetzen der Schongebiete (gibt sicher mehr Dorsch- als Mefoangler..)_ _

Mit den Angelkutterreedern reden, damit die den gezielten  Laichdorschfang einstellen. Also flacher fahren statt in Laichgründe  oder auf Wracks.._ _

Mit den Vermarktern (Kutterfisch in Heiligenhafen etc.) reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche von den Fischern kaufen._ _

Mit der Gastronomie vor Ort reden, damit die keine Laichdorsche mehr  verkaufen (und/oder grundsätzlich keinen Dorsch während der Laichzeit)._ _

Mit den Medien vor Ort reden, damit die das Problem (und die Lösung,Schongebiete) bekannt machen._ _

Nabu und Bund dazu mit ins Boot holen._ _

Beim Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium ein Vermarkungsverbot für Dorsch während der Laichzeit beantragen._ _

to be continued..... _ 

*Kleiner Tipp, dieses habe ich gefühlte 3000 mal gepostet.*
*
Naja, wer es jetzt noch nicht weiß, 2. Tipp:*

_VDSF ist Müll. _

*Kommt, dass ist doch einfach. OK, letzter Tipp.*

_Habe den Landesverband SH immer über jeden Klee gelobt und nun bin ich aus irgendeinen Grund verärgert und nutze jede Gelegenheit um drauf zu hauen._

*Also wer bin ich?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Tja Patrick, hätten sich sowohl die Angler an der Küste ersparen können wie auch der Verband.


Da aber im Verbandsforum von dortigen Mitgliedern Werbung dafür gemacht wurde, in unserem Thread hier zu schreiben, um das Thema zu puschen, da müssen die damit leben, dass dann auch diskutiert wird.

Und auf die Heuchelei dieser Personen hingewiesen wird, die in der Praxis vor Ort genau so wenig tun wie der Verband selber..

Danke, dass Du mir erspart hast, nochmal meine Vorschläge wiederholen zu müssen.

Leider geht darauf kaum einer ein, genausowenig wie auf Honeyballs Postings, warum keiner der Leute von der Küste da was macht..

Und solange werden wir das immer wieder bringen, da kannst Du sicher sein, damit das nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ach, Patrick, gehörst Du auch zu denen, die keine Argumente haben und deshalb die Person angreifen müssen?

Das ist doch wirklich unnötig und schadet nur der Sache.

Wenn irgendein Verband für etwas das er tut, oder vorhat zu tun, oder eben nicht tut in den Fokus unser Kritik gerät, dann doch nicht weil es ein Verband ist oder gar weil er einem bestimmten Bundesverband angehört oder nicht, sondern immer und immer wieder und einzig und allein deshalb, weil genau dieses Tun/Vorhaben/Nichttun unserer Meinung nach nicht im Sinne derer ist, die ein Verband vertreten sollte, nämlich uns Angler und unsere Interessen.

Und wenn ein Verband, wie aktuell der LFV Westfalen und Lippe was richtig Gutes macht, dann wird da auch genauso drüber im AB berichtet!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das ist doch wirklich unnötig und schadet nur der Sache.


|good:

Wirklich schade eine so ernsthafte Sache, mit solch persönlichen 
und zu dem lächerlichen Angriffen belasten zu müssen. #d

Mal sehen wann wir dieses Jahr den Anker werfen müssen, 
weil es wieder einige nicht schaffen sachlich zu bleiben...

NeverEnding story


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> @stuppi123
> ...



Sorry Micha, aber hinken tut Dein Argument.

Hier wird immer wieder die moralische mit der biologischen Schiene zusammengeworfen. 
Das vernebelt die Sicht auf das Kernproblem.

Es ist für den Erhalt der Art tatsächlich vollkommen Schnuppe, wann ein Fisch entnommen wird. Es ist auch vollkommen Schnuppe, ob der Fisch gutes oder schlechtes Fleisch hat.
Tot ist Tot, wohlschmeckend oder nicht. Ist für die Arterhaltung vollkommen irrelevant. Ob auf dem Teller, als Präparat an der Wand oder nach dem Foto auf den Müll ist eine rein moralische Sache über die man diskutieren kann, die aber Null Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand hat. 

Sensibilisierung der Angler und der Wille zum Einzelverzicht ist ebenfalls wirkungslos.
Die Kutterbesitzer leben von den Einkünften durch die Angler.
Was passiert auf einem Kutter der mit 30 Mann besetzt ist, von denen 15 außerhalb der Laichplätze angeln wollen und der Rest Dickdorsche haben will ? Wie entscheidet sich der Kapitän ?

Es ist absolut unrealistisch, den überwiegenden Teil der Anglerschaft zu einem Verzicht auf den Dickdorschfang zu bewegen. Und damit ist es auch sehr unrealistisch, alle Kutterbesitzer überzeugen zu können. 

Für einen lokalen Verband ist es daher auch verschwendete Zeit und Kraft, hier wirken zu wollen. Hier hilft nur überregionale politische Arbeit. Da macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn, auf den LSFV-SH zu wettern, VdSF hin oder her. Es ist einfach die falsche Adresse.

Wenn schon agieren, dann an der richtigen Stelle und das ist nun mal ohne wenn und aber der Bundesverband. Und selbst den halte ich für nicht in der Lage da etwas zu ändern. Dazu ist die Lobby der Berufsfischerei viel zu stark. Da geht es um Kohle, um Existenzen, wie überall wo der Mensch Kapital aus der Natur schlägt.
Wir Angler sind da nichtmal ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. 

Und wieder stelle ich fest, dass man aus reinem agitatismus versucht, Angler zu einem Verzicht zu bewegen, der absolut überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die Erhaltung der Art hat. 

Schutzzonen, in denen niemand, wirklich niemand fischen darf ist die einzige wirkungsvolle Möglichkeit.

Nach Kiel zu fahren und/oder in den Häfen zu protestieren ist ebenfalls nutzlos. Wird keine Sau interessieren.

Wirkungsvoll wäre es, wenn 1 Million Angler nach Berlin fahren und sich da vor das Regierungsgebäude stellen.

Man wird vielleicht 100 Mann bewegen können, nach Kiel zu pilgern, nach Berlin kriegst Du kein Dutzend zusammen. 

Eigentlich, ganz, ganz offen und zuende gedacht kann man auch zu dem Resümee kommen, lasst uns Dorsche fangen so viele und solange wir noch können, denn jeder von uns geschonte Dorsch wandert in die Fischindustrie.

So sieht das in letzter Konsequenz nämlich aus. Traurig.


----------



## gluefix (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Schön ist`s nicht aber auch NICHT verboten, also teeren und federn würde ich hier deswegen niemanden. Ich denke Aufklärung und Einsicht wäre der bessere Weg. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Nach wie vor bin ich da anderer Meinung als Ralle.

Gerade der Landesverband ist hier gefordert, genauso wie all die Angler von der Küste, die hier zwar schreiben, aber nichts tun. 
Um das anzustossen, um das sowohl im Bundesverband wie in die Politik und vor allem aber um das in die Medien und die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen!!

Unabhängig von Bundes/Europabefugnissen kann selbstverständlich das Land entsprechende Schutzzonen schaffen und für entsprechende Kontrollen sorgen (siehe Riff Nienhagen).

Und selbstverständlich hätte sich da der Landesverband z. B. mit an die Greenpeace-Aktion hängen können, welche Salora angesprochen hat - mit jedem LSFV-SH - Mitglied vor Ort!

Und selbstverständlich könnte gerade der Landesverband vor Ort auf Tourismus, Fischhandel etc. mit entsprechend öffentlichkeitswirksamen Aktionen einwirken.

Gerade die Dorschdiskussion eignet sich hervorragend dafür, um zusammen mit Naturschutzverbänden (den richtigen, nicht den von Anglern finanzierten) zu kooperieren und GLEICHZEITIG etwas FÜR ANGLER zu tun.

Eine Bewirtschaftung der Dorschbestände durch Angler und die rein traditionelle Küstenfischerei bringt bei wesentlich geringerer Fangmenge (also gut für den Bestand) wesentlich mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Ertrag - und das Lebensmittel Fisch würde nicht mehr zu Billigpreisen von den Handelsgesellschaften an der Küste aufgekauft und auf den Markt geworfen werden.

Und wenn es dazu führen würde, dass nur noch an der Küste mit traditioneller Küstenfischerei gefangener Dorsch verkauft werden würde, statt bundesweit gefangener Industiredorsch, dann auch zu anständigen Preisen, würde das auch wiederum gerade dem Tourismusstandort SH helfen! 

Und den Anglern!

Und dem Dorschbestand!

Und dem Anglerboardforum (weil wir dann nicht mehr diese sinnlosen LD-Diskussionen hätten, sondern es um eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung der Ressourcen gehen würde ;-))!!!

Hier müsste der Landesverband mit seinen Anglern vor Ort zusammen mit den Naturschutzverbänden in den Häfen und vor den Kutterfischankaufsstellen und vor jedem Fischladen demonstrieren..

Besseres Image könnten Angler doch da gar nicht bekommen, mit allen wissenschaftlichen Argumenten (Schongebiete, schonendere Bewirtschaftungsformen etc.) zudem in der Hand.

Dass am Ende statt dessen wieder die alleinige (ob freiwillige oder gesetzliche) Beschränkung der Angler stehen wird, ist sowohl schade wie bei der Politik unserer Verbände wohl eher auch unausweichlich.

Zeit, dass sich da was ändert (ja, ich habe da noch Visionen..)....

Vor allem gerade dann, wenn man als Verband (Land und Bund) schon mal solche Chancen geboten bekommt..


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Man könnte Dir ja fast zustimmen, Ralle 24, wenn da nicht ein kleiner aber feiner Aspekt wäre, den Du außer Acht gelassen hast.
Die Dickdorsche, die man jetzt fängt, eben weil sie dort sind, wo jeder erfahrene Fischer und Kutterkapitän weiß, dass sie dort sind, fängt man zu einem nicht unbedeutenden Teil zu anderen Jahreszeiten eben genau nicht, weil sie sich auf eine viel größere Fläche verteilen und halt nur gelegentlich an den einen oder anderen Haken gehen.
Und deshalb trägt gezielte Laichdorschfischerei weitaus mehr zur Artausrottung bei und ist daher aus Sicht eines verantwortungsbewussten Anglers m.E. nicht tragbar.
Dass es bei weitem nicht an den Anglern auf den paar Kuttern liegt, wenn die Dorschbestände rückläufig sind, ist -denke ich mal- jedem klar und jeder schreit auch deshalb nach Schonbezirken, deren Einrichtung natürlich Bundes- bzw. EU-Angelegenheit ist. Doch wo steht geschrieben, dass ein Landesverband nicht beim Bund oder bei der EU in der Sache vorstellig werden darf?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Doch wo steht geschrieben, dass ein Landesverband nicht beim Bund oder bei der EU in der Sache vorstellig werden darf?



Natürlich darf er, keine Frage. Ich sag ja auch nicht dass er sich da unbedingt raushalten soll.
Ich finde es nur etwas unfair, das bisher verhaltene Engagement in der Sache zum Vorwurf zu machen. 

Wie gesagt hat der Landesverband ganz sicher genügend Hausaufgaben, wo er direkt Einfluss nehmen kann. Sind dann noch Kapazitäten frei, warum solle er sich nicht mit dem Thema befassen ?

Man sollte sich immer auf die Aufgaben konzentrieren, bei denen man direkt und erfolgreich wirken kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Wie gesagt hat der Landesverband ganz sicher genügend Hausaufgaben, wo er direkt Einfluss nehmen kann.


Hausaufgaben?
Als erstes mal die Wandlung von einem laut Satzung von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband zu einem Anglerverband, der selbstverständlich auch Naturschutzaspekte beachtet..

Interessant auch, dass im Verbandsforum nicht wie bei uns eine Diskussion zu den oben genannten Möglichkeiten und Maßnahmen stattfindet - nur die Schutzzonen wurden überhaupt mal angesprochen....

Auch im Verbandsforum - nicht nur bei uns (abgesehen von den zwei, drei Ausnahmen) - halten sich wieder die Angler von der Küste aus allem raus.. 

Traurig und vielsagend...............



PS:
Schön:
Wenn man so mal googelt, dass man dann sehen kann, dass wir schon immer diese Vorschläge (Schongebiete etc.) redaktionell gemacht haben und vor den Folgen einseitiger Beschränkungen der Angler gewarnt haben:

2006:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2006/winterthema-laichdorsch.html

2008:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-08/alles-jahre-wieder-laichdorsch.html

Die Vorschläge lagen also schon lange von unserer Seite auf dem Tisch.....


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin,


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry Micha, aber hinken tut Dein Argument.
> 
> Hier wird immer wieder die moralische mit der biologischen Schiene zusammengeworfen.
> Das vernebelt die Sicht auf das Kernproblem.
> ...



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Micha, danke für die Vorlage ;-)))


> und genau aus diesen vielen Gründen brauchen wir EINEN starken *Anglerverband *um auch politsch was bewirken zu können .


Genau!
Und eben keine von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbände!

Siehe Posting über Deinem...

Außerdem:
Laichdorsch (Skrei) aus norwegen wird teilweise als Delikatesse wesentlich teurer als Dorsch/Kabelaju verkauft.

Schon von daher ist Deine Aussage nicht haltbar:


> Falsch falsch falsch . Wenn Du trotz besseren wissen, einen Laichdorsch fängst machst Du Dich sogar strafbar laut Tierschutzgesetz in dem sinngemäß steht, das Du kein Tier ohne vernünpftigen Grund töten darfst.. Genau das geschieht beim Laichdorsch den das Fleisch ist nicht verwertbar



Ob beim entnehmen wie beim zurücksetzen::
Es ist Sache des einzelnen Anglers, ob er einen Fisch sinnvoll verwerten kann (daher greifen wir ja auch immer wieder allgemeine gesetzliche Rückwurfverbote an, wie in Bayern schon festgeschrieben und in SH diskutiert..). 

Während die von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbände (VDSF) immer noch die Entnahme jeden maßigen Fisches als Grundlage fürs Angeln sehen. Aber die Anglerverbände (DAV) heute schon sagen und dafür streiten, dass das verwerten oder zurücksetzen der Fische Sache des einzelnen Anglers im Rahmen von Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen etc. sein muss. 

Und:
Der eine mag halt Laichdorsche, der andere nicht..

Wer also Laichdorsche mag, kann sie auch immer mitnehmen ohne gegen irgendein Gesetz zu verstossen....



PS:
Wie Du wieder einmal sehen kannst, liegt das grundsätzliche Problem bei vielen Diskussionen um die praktische Angelei und deren Auswirkungen (ob Laichdorsch, zurücksetzen, Setzkescher etc.) immer in der grundsätzlich falschen Haltung des VDSF undseiner Landesverbände begründet, dass man Fische nur zum Verzehr angeln darf und dass Tierschutz wichtiger als Anglerschutz ist...

Und da wundert es manche noch, dass man auch dafür arbeitet, dass es endlich richtige Anglerverbände gibt..


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau!
> Und eben keine von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbände!



Solange wie von deiner Seite immer wieder solch Stichelei kommt, welche dann von einem Pressesprecher im Anglerforum-sh  wieder mit schlimmsten Beschimpfungen gegen dich und dem AB beantwortet werden, mache ich mir um die Dorsche in der Ostsee noch keine Sorgen.
Viel mehr um die Menschheit.
Ist schon schade wenn sich zwei Meinungsmacher lieber gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen, als gemeinsam versuchen etwas für die die Angler zu erreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@ Knurri:
1.: Das ist keine Stichelei, sondern Fakt, siehe Satzungen VDSF.

2.: Solange im SH-Verbandsforum die Namensfrage diskutiert wird (ob der Begriff "Sportfischer" zeitgemäß sei) statt einer Satzungsänderung und einer anglerfreundlichen Anpassung der Grundsätze und angelpolitischen Leitlinien und die Angler das dort so mittragen, solange disqualifiziert sich ein solcher Verband eben selber als Ansprechpartner oder Verband für Angler. 

Leider..

Denn damit hat Micha ja wirklich recht:


> und genau aus diesen vielen Gründen brauchen wir EINEN starken *Anglerverband* um auch politsch was bewirken zu können .



Sobald aber anglerfreundliche Maßnahmen von einem Verband kommen (auch und gerade aus VDSF-Verbänden) loben wir dies und machen das auch öffentlich - genauso wie unsere  grundsätzliche Kritik an der in unseren Augen falschen Ausrichtung und den falschen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen des VDSF.

Siehe dazu die Veröffentlichungen um die PCB-Belastung im Dortmunder Hafen, wo wir den  dortigen VDSF-Verband ausdrücklich loben für sein Verhalten.

Kann auch der Verband in SH jederzeit haben, sobald er anglerfreundiche Ziele fest- und umsetzt - liegt nicht an uns (Stichworte: tierschutzgerechtes Wettangeln (gerade Im Meer, wo die gefangenen Fische verwertet werden können), einfacherer Zugang zum Angeln, keine weiteren gesetzlichen Restriktionen für Angler etc..)..

Und bis dahin werden wir selbstverständlich das immer wieder aufzeigen, wenn was schief oder falsch läuft...

Und es ist natürlich auch Pflicht von Medien, immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen, dass es  anglerfreundlichere Alternativen mit anderen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen gibt...

Schade, dass dies nur bei uns geschieht und nicht auch in der Anglerprintpresse..

Und nur mit einem starken ANGLERverband, der dann auch entsprechende anglerfreundliche Vorschläge (von uns, wie gesagt, seit 2006 schon veröffentlicht) aufnimmt und umsetzt, ist dann auch etwas für demn Dorschbestand zu tun OHNE dabei die Angler einschränken zu müssen - womit sich dann wieder der Kreis hier zum Thema schliesst und man sieht, dass alles mit allem zusammenhängt und die grundsätzliche Ursache an der Misere der Angler an der falschen angelpolitischen Ausrichtung des VDSF liegt...


----------



## Macker (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Hornhecht Eutin 
Weil du das Fleisch nicht magst oder nicht zubereiten kannst heist es nicht es ist nicht Verwertbar.
Wenn!!!!!! ich einen Ld gefangen habe sind die Filets zu leckeren Rouladen oder Fischgoulasch Verarbeitet worden und von mir auch mit freuden Verspeist.
Ich mag auch gerne Frisches Schwarzbrot mit Butter und geräuchertem Dorschrogen mit etwas Zitrone.
Bloss weil du in jedem 2ten Post behauptest das es nicht schmeckt heisst das nicht das es für jeden zutrifft.
Zu drm Presse sprecher muss Ich Thomas tlw recht geben.
Wir hatten über einen angeschlossenen Verein im letzten Jahr mal beim Landesverband angefragt ob das alles Ernst gemeint ist was da so Kamm.
Über die Antwort vom Landesverband hat die Komplette Versammlung lauthals gelacht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## PatrickHH (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ach, Patrick, gehörst Du auch zu denen, die keine Argumente haben und deshalb die Person angreifen müssen?
> 
> Das ist doch wirklich unnötig und schadet nur der Sache.



Moin Honey,

in der Tat habe ich keine großen Argumente. Bin in dieser Materie nicht wirklich drin. Kann nur sagen, dass das was die Angler auf den Kuttern machen derzeit rechtens ist. Daher finde eine Verteufelung oder Anfeindung der Kollegen absolut ungerechtfertigt.

Genauso ungerechtfertigt finde ich die ständigen Anfeindungen der VDSF-Verbände. Es sollte doch langsam wirklich bewiesen sein, dass das AB mit diesen Stichelein, ständige nervige Wiederholungen und blöden Randbemerkungen nicht weiter kommt und auf taube Ohren stößt. Damit entfernt sich das AB immer weiter von der Ernsthaftigkeit und selbst wenn es gute Vorschläge gibt, werden diese selbstverständlich nicht mehr gehört. Einfach mal ernsthaft und sachlich an einer Geschichte arbeiten und etwas etwas auf den Weg bringen. Diese Robin Hood-Nummer geht voll in die Hose und wird auch nicht mehr abgekauft. Bin der Meinung, grade das verhalten von Thomas schadet mehr als alles Andere.

Hier war ein netter und sachlicher Dialog mit dem Verband die bessere Wahl gewesen. Auch wenn dieser sich nicht so schön auf Bildzeitungniveau verkaufen läßt. Da stellt sich wirklich die Frage, möchte man etwas bewegen oder nur wieder ein Reizthema mit vielen Klicks haben.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Die dahinter liegenden Forderungen sind ja auch nicht neu. Ich darf mich mal selbst zitieren aus meiner Stellungnahme zur Verbandsfusion, erschienen im Magazin Anglerpraxis im Mai 2010:



> Wir sind nicht dazu verdammt, tatenlos zu zu sehen und als blökende Lämmerherde den Maximen unserer Verbandsfunktionäre treudoof hinterher zu laufen. Wir haben es gemeinsam in der Hand, zu steuern, wohin der Zug denn fahren soll, im Verein, in der Öffentlichkeit, in offenen Aktionen und Reaktionen. Die geplante Satzung regelt auch das Mitspracherecht. Und von dem sollten wir aktiven Gebrauch machen, um durchzusetzen, was durchsetzenswert erscheint, um dort für Bewegung zu sorgen, wo Stillstand vorherrscht und um auch unseren Beitrag zu leisten, dass unsere Funktionäre so funktionieren, wie wir uns das erhoffen.
> Lasst all den großen Worten auch Taten folgen !  - für einen starken großen Verband, der genau das tut, wofür er eigentlich da ist: Die Interessen der Angler in Deutschland vertreten und möglichst auch durchzusetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Hier war ein netter und sachlicher Dialog mit dem Verband die bessere Wahl gewesen.


Zuerst muss sich der VDSF (Bund wie Länder) anglerfreundlich reformieren, bevor er überhaupt als ernstzunehmender Gesprächspartner für Angler angesehen werden kann.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3202454&postcount=189



> oder nur wieder ein Reizthema mit vielen Klicks haben.


Und nochmal:


> *Diese Diskussion wurde von Landesverbandsforumsmitgliedern hier bei uns angestossen und gepusht!*
> 
> *Dort im Verbandsforum wurde dafür geworben, bei uns zu posten um das Thema zu puschen!*
> 
> *Das waren nicht wir, wir reagieren nur darauf, dass das hier bei uns diskutiert wird*  - Wie bei uns üblich mit entsprechenden Fakten und Argumenten.


Aber auch diese Behauptung des "Klickschindens" ist ja die übliche Diffamierung, die sich auch der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH zu eigen macht und dort im Forum verbreitet (das zum von Dir angesprochenen "Niveau")...

Nur mal zur Info:
Bei ca. 15 Mio. Seitenaufrufen pro Monat alleine auf Anglerboard.de (ohne Anglerpraxis etc.) haben wir das sicher aber eh nicht nötig, dazu brauchts nur die Grundrechenarten, um das zu begreifen (ca. 0,7% der monatlichen Klicks, als Nachhilfe...)...

Aber lieber den Boten fertigmachen als sich mit der Botschaft auseinandersetzen - nicht Neues....


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Damit entfernt sich das AB immer weiter von der Ernsthaftigkeit und selbst wenn es gute Vorschläge gibt, werden diese selbstverständlich nicht mehr gehört. Einfach mal ernsthaft und sachlich an einer Geschichte arbeiten und etwas etwas auf den Weg bringen.



Ja, Patrick, machen wir, und wenn der Verband es will auch gerne gemeinsam mit dem Verband, auch wenn es ein VDSF-Landesverband ist, denn uns geht es um die Sache und darum, in den für uns kritischen Verbandsdoktrinen ein Umdenken zu bewirken.

Und das ist nicht nur einfach so daher gesagt:
Im Thread "Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?" geht es rund um den PCB-Skandal im Dortmunder Hafen und die Folgen daraus für uns Angler. Dort hatte ich direkt per Mail den zuständigen Verbandsgeschäftsführer kontaktiert und auf die Gefahr hingewiesen, dass die Festschreibung des Verbandes und des VDSF, das Angeln nur mit der Entnahme zum Verzehr zu rechtfertigen, zwangsläufig zu einem Angelverbot führen muss, wenn eine Gesundheitsgefährdung durch Überschreitung bestimmter Belastungsgrenzwerte nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann. 

Der LFV Westfalen und Lippe hat daraufhin und nach klarer Konkretisierung der Androhung eines Angelverbotes durch das Umweltamt der Stadt Dortmund *als absolut erster und bisher einziger VDSF-Landesverband* den mutigen Schritt gewagt, die Legitimation der Angelfischerei auch durch ihren Freizeitwert und ihre soziale Bedeutung zu definieren.
Davor ziehe ich meinen Hut!

Und genauso würde ich meinen Hut ziehen, wenn ein anderer VDSF-Landesverband seinen einseitigen Vorstoß zur Unterdrückung gemensamen Fischens mehrerer Angler überarbeiten würde und ein weiterer Verband die Entnahmepflicht abschaffen würde und der nächste Verband entweder das Nachtangeln wieder genehmigt oder ein grundsätzliches nächtliches Uferbetretungs- und Begehungsverbot für alle Menschen, also auch Nichtangler durchsetzt.

Und erst recht würde ich mich in diesem Thread freuen, wenn der Verband konkrete Maßnahmen beschließen oder anregen würde, um hinsichtlich des LD-Themas Aufklärung bei diesen Anglern zu betreiben oder die Einrichtung von Schonbezirken zu forcieren.

Oder ganz ballgemein gesprochen: 
Immer dann, wenn ein *Angler*verband konkret etwas *für* die/seine Angler tut und ich das mitbekomme, will und werde ich das genauso positiv rausstellen, wie ich es anprangern und kritisieren werde, wenn ich sehe, dass ein Verband sich unter der Tarnung anglerischer Bezüge als gegen die Interessen der Mehrheit seiner angelnden Mitglieder agierender Naturschutzverband präsentiert.

Dass Angler sein auch heißt, verantwortungsbewusst mit der Natur umzugehen, steht außer Frage, aber ganz vorne steht erstmal das Angeln, und das gilt für den einzelnen Menschen genauso wie es für den Verband gelten sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Besser hätte ich die angelpolitischen Grundsätze unserer Redaktion nicht zuammen fassen können - 
Danke H-P!!


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@honeyball
Danke, guter Beitrag!


----------



## hans albers (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Sensibilisierung der Angler und der Wille zum Einzelverzicht ist ebenfalls wirkungslos.
> Die Kutterbesitzer leben von den Einkünften durch die Angler.
> Was passiert auf einem Kutter der mit 30 Mann besetzt ist, von denen 15 außerhalb der Laichplätze angeln wollen und der Rest Dickdorsche haben will ? Wie entscheidet sich der Kapitän ?


moin

müssen laichplätze gezielt angefahren werden?

man kann auch auf flachere bereiche ausweichen 
und /oder auf platte fischen....

was hier immer betont wird, ist doch allen klar,
dass die angler nur einen geringen teil ausmachen...

aber muss dass bei den heutigen beständen
praktiziert weren..??

ich glaube nicht...


ps.
schongebiete.....
sehe ich auch so

greetz
lars


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Aber auch diese Behauptung des "Klickschindens" ist ja die übliche Diffamierung, die sich auch der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH zu eigen macht und dort im Forum verbreitet (das zum von Dir angesprochenen "Niveau")...



Derselbe Pressesprecher war auch bisher (seit jetzt 36 Stunden) nicht in der Lage, in seinem eigenen Forum die ganz konkrete und direkt an ihn gerichtete Frage zu beantworten, ob es seitens des Verbandes Bestrebungen in Richtung "ganzjährige Schutzgebiete für die Laichzonen" gibt.#c
Ich befürchte mal, dass sein Nichtantworten einem "Nein" gleich zu setzen ist.
Schade, denn in dieser Thematik einen starken Verband hinter sich zu wissen, würde uns allen vieles erleichtern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> aber muss dass bei den heutigen beständen
> praktiziert weren..??


Beileibe nicht!

Aber es  wäre Aufgabe eines ANGLERVerbandes, nicht weitere Einschränkungen alleine bei Anglern zu fordern, welche eh für den Bestand nix bringen und nur ein moralisches Feigenblatt darstellen. 

Sondern sich für wirklich zielführende Maßnahmen einzusetzen, ohne Angler weiter alleine einzuschränken..

Die Vorschläge, sind dazu bei uns - wie gesagt - schon seit 2006 veröffentlicht - mehrfach..


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Ralle 24*
> ...



Micha, befristete Schonzeiten haben nix mit Arterhaltung zu tun, sondern entspringen moralisch/wirtschaftlichen Überlegungen. Und sie sind in beiderlei Hinsicht fragwürdig. 

Wenn Du in einem Teich hundert fortpflanzungsfähige Hecht hast und davon 20 fangen darfst, pflanzen sich 80 fort. Völlig egal, ob Du die im Juni, Oktober oder mitten im Laichgeschäft fängst. 

Die Frage der Fleischqualität ist eine andere, hat nix mit Arterhaltung zu tun. 


Zum Thema einen starken Anglerverband gebe ich Dir unumstritten Recht. Die Frage ist aber, wie dieser Verband sich positioniert. 

Wenn ich z.B. im SH-Forum lese, wie das diskutiert wird oder wie hier z.T. argumentiert wird, zeigen sich überdeutliche Parallelen zum Fußball.

Da wird der eigene Verein besungen und gelobt, mit Fahnen geschwenkt und der Gegner verspottet und beleidigt. Und das auch dann, wenn der eigene Verein grottige Scheixxe spielt. 
Und wenn ein neutraler sagt: " Hört mal, Ihr spielt aber wirklich unter aller Kanone" , dann kriegt der auf die Fresse, ganz egal ob er Recht hat oder nicht.
"Pinkel nicht meine Farben an", mach nicht den VdSF schlecht.

Sorry, Bullshit.

Wer heute noch Verbandstreue über alles stellt, wer nur die positiven Seiten lobt und negatives verdrängt, der handelt grob fahrlässig. Und in der heutigen Zeit und grade weil es 5 vor 12 ist, nicht nur für den Dorsch, sondern für unser Hobby insgesamt, gehört jeder Mißstand neutral bewertet und ggfs. an den Pranger gestellt. Und zwar mit aller Kraft und Deutlichkeit. Ich hatte schon mehrfach das Beispiel des Pfadfinders gebracht, der 99 Omis über die Straße hilft und der hundersten die Handtasche klaut. Das ist einfach nicht tolerierbar. 

Auch und grade in Sachen Naturschutz. Es ist, verdammtnochmal, allerhöchste Zeit in Sachen Naturschutz wichtige Dinge voranzutreiben. Und das ist auch und grade Aufgabe der Anglerschaft. Wenn nicht aus einem allgemeinen Verantwortungsgefühl heraus, dann doch aus egoistischen Motiven. Völlig wurscht, hauptsache es geschieht das richtige an der richtigen Stelle und zu richtigen Zeit. Da sind die vielen " kleinen" Dinge, die in vielen Vereinen getan werden. Vieles nicht mit ünerregionaler Bedeutung, aber jedes für sich alleine, und in Summe um so mehr, von großer Bedeutung.
Damit meine ich Dinge wie, Feuchtbiotope anlegen, Wiederansiedlungsprojekte, Schutzzonen errichten usw.
Alles Aktionen, die direkt Einfluss haben und Wirkung zeigen.
Da wird verzicht geübt, Energie und Geld investiert und viel Herzblut reingesteckt. Aber, und dass ist maßgeblich, nicht um die Angler auszuschließen, sondern um sie einzubinden und ihnen in Summe auch ein schöneres, abwechslungsreicheres Hobby zu gewährleisten.

Leider sieht das an übergeordneter Stelle vollkommen anders aus. Da werden Angler ausgeschlossen, während andere hemmungslos weiter aus dem Topf der Natur schöpfen. So lange, bis nix mehr zum schöpfen da ist. 

Auch das habe ich schon mehrfach angebracht. Man nenne mir ein einziges Beispiel, wo durch den Verzicht der Angler andere Nutzergruppen nachgezogen haben und wodurch ein wirklich greifbarer Erfolg für eine Fischart eingetreten ist. Bisher hat das noch keiner aufzeigen können. Im gegenteil, durch den Ausschluß der Angler werden die wachenden, mahnenden Augen und Stimmen immer weniger.

Und das ist es, was z.B. Thomas (wenn ich ihn nicht völlig falsch verstehe) auch immer wieder anprangert. Naturschutz mit den Anglern und für die Angler. Nicht Naturschutz gegen die Angler als einzig verzichtende Gruppe. 

Und so ähnlich ist das auch in der Laichdorschdiskussion. Hauptfeind ist der Laichdorschangler, dann - mit Abstrichen - die Kutterkapitäne, die die Laichgründe anfahren. Hier und da hört man auch mal was über Berufsfischer, zwei, drei bringen die EU ins Spiel. Völlig verkehrte Gewichtung der Probleme.

Sollen die Angler doch Laichdorsche fangen, sollen die Berufsfischer doch ihren Teil bekommen, ist doch nix gegen einzuwenden und wird die Art nicht ausrotten.

Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn der Dorsch ausreichend vor jedem Nachsteller geschützte Plätze hat. Schutz des Lebensraums, der Fortpflanzungsgebiete, nicht des Individuums. Das ist das einzige, was langfristig hilft.
Das kann in kleinen Gewässern der Verein übernehmen, machen auch viele. In größeren Gewässern kann und soll der Landesverband auch mitwirken, keine Frage. Ein Meer aber, ist für einen Landesverband zu groß, wird von viel zu vielen benutzt, als dass da ein einzelner Landesverband direkt was ausrichten kann. 
Und damit sind wir beim Bundesverband, der sich stark macht, wenn es darum geht kleine Angler zu reglementieren, aber in solchen grundlegenden Angelegenheiten die Arschbacken zusammenkneift und sich kaum rührt. 

Und solange die " guten Angler " sich darauf beschränken auf die " bösen Angler " einzudreschen, verpufft die ganze Energie in ihrer eigenen Bedeutungslosigkeit. Und genau darum dreht sich die ganze Laichdorschdiskussion zu 90 %. 

Es wird sich auch niemals ändern, solange moralischer Individuenschutz durch indoktrination und vorauseilenden Gehorsam durch Angler und deren Verbände das Mittel der Wahl sind. 

Und darum werde ich auch nicht müde,mich gegen solche kurzsichtige und liebkindmachende Politik zu wehren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Und die Ursache der ganzen Misere liegt in der moralinsauren, schützergerprägten  Gehirnwäsche der Angler und Verbandsvertreter von oben nach unten über jetzt schon Jahrzehnte...


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

machen wir uns da nicht alle was vor ?
Schongebiete während der Laichzeit werden ja schon lange gefordert (auch von Fischereiwissenschaftlern)
Nur da müssen alle Anrainerstaaten mitmachen. Soll jetzt ein deutscher Landesanglerverband bei den Polen oder den Dänen so was durchsetzen ?
Ein einzelner Staat könnte so was allenfalls innerhalb seines Hoheitsgebietes durchsetzen. Die meißten Laichgebiete befinden sich aber außerhalb dieser Hohheitsgebiete.
OK, die Anglerverbände könnten versuchen auf unsere Regierung entsprechend einzuwirken, aber ich kann nicht glauben, dass ein Anglerverband auch nur ansatzweise so viel erreicht wie Kaptain Iglo und co.
Gegen die könnten höchstens alle Angler-u-Naturschutzverbände gemeinsam was tun


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Gegen die könnten höchstens alle Angler-u-Naturschutzverbände gemeinsam was tun


Genau das hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, dass sich da ein Anglerverband positiv hervortun könnte, indem er solche Kooperationen anstrebt, statt immer nur für Angler alleine Einschränkungen zu fordern....


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Zwischen Nichts-Tun-Wollen und Nichts-Erreichen-Können liegt aber noch ein weites Feld, das beackert werden kann.

Der Spruch "Von Nichts kommt Nichts" impliziert auch nicht den Gegenschluß, dass man in jedem Fall was erreicht.
Aber wenn es mit den Schutzzonen (noch) nicht klappt, klappt es aber vielleicht wenigstens mit der Information der Angler.


----------



## noworkteam (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

_"_
_Zimmermann beschreibt die absurden Folgen der jahrelangen Verteufelung des Kabeljaus durch die Umweltschützer. Obwohl heute allein in der Barentssee 700 000 Tonnen dieser Art guten Gewissens geerntet werden dürften, sei der Ruf des Kabeljaus ruiniert. In der Ostsee habe sich der Dorschbestand versechsfacht. "Der Dorsch hat eine goldene Zukunft, aber er ist kaum noch verkäuflich", sagt der Forscher. "Die EU stand im vergangenen Jahr kurz davor, Interventionskäufe zu tätigen, um Kabeljau vom Markt zu nehmen. Glücklicherweise hat dann McDonald's riesige Mengen Dorsch gekauft, um ihn in die Fischburger zu packen." Dennoch seien die Dorschpreise mangels Nachfrage so niedrig, dass so mancher Ostseefischer sein Geschäft aufgegeben habe."_

_Link zur FAZ LINK zu Zimmermann_

Ich fahr dann mal zu Mc und probiere mal ein Kabelburger....


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Honey,
da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. Ein Verband (egal wie er heißt) hat vorrangig zur Aufgabe, sich für seine Mitglieder einzusetzen
da gehen wir völlig konform. 
Natürlich sollten sie es wenigstens versuchen, da würde immerhin ein gutes Gefühl bei den Anglern bleiben, auch gut vertreten zu werden.
Was ich sagen wollte, ist dass diese Dinge nicht von einem Staat alleine geregelt werden, sondern von der europäischen Fischfangkommision. Die legen auch die Fangquoten für jedes EU-Mitglied fest. Und für die spielt es auch keine Rolle, wo wer seine Dorschquote erfüllt. so kommt es, das Niederländische Fischer ihren Kabeljau eben in der Ostsee fangen. Zusätzlich noch russische Trawler, die sich für 
Eu-Fangmengenbegrenzungen nun wirklich nicht interessieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Dennoch seien die Dorschpreise mangels Nachfrage so niedrig, dass so mancher Ostseefischer sein Geschäft aufgegeben habe."


Darin seh ich nicht das grundsätzliche Problem..

Wenn man weiss, dass ein Fischer zwischen 60 und 90 Cent ausgenommen Dorsch bekommt (also ca. 1,20 - 1,80 pro Kilo Filet), der Endverbraucher dann aber zwischen 12 bis weit über 18 Euro/Kilo bezahlen muss, da liegt das Problem.

Es verdienen die falschen Leute (Handel, nicht Fischer) durch falsche Handelsstrukturen (Groß/Zwischenhandel statt bessere Vermarktung vor Ort) zu viel Geld.

Auch ein Punkt, in dem sich ein *ANGLERverband* mit Fischern, Umweltverbänden, Händlern etc. zusammen tun könnte, um die Ressource Dorsch möglichst exklusiv an der Küste vermarkten zu können und mit Ausschalten des Groß/Zwischenhandels für die Fischer bessere Erträge zu bringen - und dabei noch die Angler stärken!

Und das dann mit einem Gütsiegel für traditionelle Küstenfischerei statt Industriefischerei versehen.

Mehr Angler könnten von mehr Dorsch profitieren, der durch eine solche Vermarktungsart ja auch wertvoller werden würde, die Anglerzahlen an der Küste würden dadurch hochgehen, was wiederum den Anglern mehr Einfluss in Politik und Gesellschaft erbringen würde. Das würde ich gezielte, sinnvolle und anglerfreundliche Verbandspolitik nennen.

Das würde dem Dorschbestand helfen (mehr Ertrag bei weniger Fangmenge), es würde der Tourismusregion hefen, es würde eine Kooperation statt Konfrontation mit Umweltverbänden ergeben, die Angler würden gestärkt werden..

All das geht ohne auf Brüssel oder Bundesverbände zu warten - wenn man nur will...


----------



## Salora (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Man muss ja nur mal etwas weiter nördlicher nach Norwegen schauen um zu erkennen wie eine vernünftige Fischereipolitik aussehen kann. Ich bin nun wirklich kein Fachmann aber scheinbar scheint es dort oben doch um einiges besser zu funktionieren was Nachhaltigkeit, Bewirtschaftung und auch die vielfach angesprochenen Schutzzonen angeht.

Ich klinke mich hier jetzt aus, habe einige wichtige Argumente und Anregungen entnehmen können und mache da etwas draus. Ich erspare es mir jetzt auch den letzten Post von PatrickHH zu zitieren, aber da steckt viel Wahres drin ......

@Honeyball

Sobald ich ein entsprechendes brauchbares freies Bild zur Verfügung habe gebe ich es dir rüber.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@noworkteam:
Dein FAZ-Link passte nicht, den hab ich Dir mal editiert. Schau mal, ob das wirklich der Artikel ist, den du meintest.

Zum Inhalt:
Ist mir nicht differenziert genug, denn aktuell steht einem deutlichen Zuwachs der Dorschpopulation zwischen Rügen und Bornholm ein Rückgang bzw. Stagnation im Großen Belt, Öresund und der westlichen Ostsee gegenüber.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@salora: Schade, dass Du Dich ausklinkst, denn Du gehörst zu denen, die nicht nur was bewegen wollen, sondern auch was tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Ich erspare es mir jetzt auch den letzten Post von PatrickHH zu zitieren, aber da steckt viel Wahres drin ......


Wir kennen uns gute genug, Uwe, dass ich mir erlaube Dir dazu folgendes zu antworten:
Wenn im Landesverband über Jahrezehnte nichts zielführendes zum Thema Dorschbestände/Laichdorsch zustande kam und nur durch unsere - nenn es ruhig Provokation - nun was in Bewegung kommen sollte, spricht das zum einen Bände.

Und zum anderen haben wir damit dann doch was zielführendes und positives in der Sache erreicht (für den Dorsch und die Angler, vielleicht nicht für den Verband, ja so ist es..), oder nicht?

Oder denkst Du, da würde sich innerhalb vom Verband ohne Druck/Provokation auf einmal die Wandlung vom Saulus zum Paulus vollziehen??

Da haben uns Angler die Jahrezehnte mit den Verbänden aber anderes gelehrt..........


----------



## Fishzilla (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da aber im Verbandsforum von dortigen Mitgliedern Werbung dafür gemacht  wurde, in unserem Thread hier zu schreiben, um das Thema zu puschen, da  müssen die damit leben, dass dann auch diskutiert wird.



Naja, wenn du das als Werbung ansiehst, wenn ich schreibe, das ich mich übergeben muss wenn ich von dir lese, sehe ich hier eher  als kontraproduktiv.
Nachfolgende Meinungen waren auch nicht bedeutend besser für dich.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für einen lokalen Verband ist es daher auch verschwendete Zeit und Kraft, hier wirken zu wollen. Hier hilft nur überregionale politische Arbeit. Da macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn, auf den LSFV-SH zu wettern, VdSF hin oder her. Es ist einfach die falsche Adresse.



Was heißt wollen.
Ewt. sind diese sich der Lage bewusst, das auch andere, wirtschaftliche Interessen ganz vorne anstehen?

Davon ab:
Was macht einen Großteil hier so sicher, das der Verband nichts macht?
Konnte dazu nichts finden, außer haltlose Vermutungen sowie Äußerungen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nach Kiel zu fahren und/oder in den Häfen zu protestieren ist ebenfalls nutzlos. Wird keine Sau interessieren.



Ewt. ein paar Turis für ein schickes Foto.
Nur ein klitzekleines Problemchen wäre da noch.
Nicht nur die Deutschen fischen in der Ostsee.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wirkungsvoll wäre es, wenn 1 Million Angler nach Berlin fahren und sich da vor das Regierungsgebäude stellen.



Nicht bei diesen Dieselpreisen.
Aber die reine Vorstellung wäre cool.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade der Landesverband ist hier gefordert, genauso wie all die Angler von der Küste, die hier zwar schreiben, aber nichts tun.



Laut eigener Ausage und Werbung besteht dieses Thema seit locker 2006. Also auch diese Diskussion.
In der Zeit hast du doch bestimmt auch versucht, was zu erreichen. Nur schreiben ist ja auch doof.
Hast du was erreicht?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber auch diese Behauptung des "Klickschindens" ist ja die übliche Diffamierung, die sich auch der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH zu eigen macht und dort im Forum verbreitet (das zum von Dir angesprochenen "Niveau")...
> Aber lieber den Boten fertigmachen als sich mit der Botschaft auseinandersetzen - nicht Neues....



Gerade bei dem Thema Diffamierung solltest du sehr stark zurückschrauben.
Bist doch selber kein Kind von Traurigkeit.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das kann in kleinen Gewässern der Verein übernehmen, machen auch viele. In größeren Gewässern kann und soll der Landesverband auch mitwirken, keine Frage. Ein Meer aber, ist für einen Landesverband zu groß, wird von viel zu vielen benutzt, als dass da ein einzelner Landesverband direkt was ausrichten kann.
> 
> Und solange die " guten Angler " sich darauf beschränken auf die " bösen Angler " einzudreschen, verpufft die ganze Energie in ihrer eigenen Bedeutungslosigkeit. Und genau darum dreht sich die ganze Laichdorschdiskussion zu 90 %.



Genau wie von Ralle beschrieben, sehe ich überwiegend auch.

Man, man muss sich doch nur mal die Tatsachen vor Augen halten, das die Ostsee nicht nur aus Heiligenhafen, Sagasbank und Dazendorf besteht. 
Gleiches gilt uneingeschränkt für die verschiedenen Interessengruppen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Genau wie von Ralle beschrieben, sehe ich überwiegend auch.
> 
> Man, man muss sich doch nur mal die Tatsachen vor Augen halten, das die Ostsee nicht nur aus Heiligenhafen, Sagasbank und Dazendorf besteht.
> Gleiches gilt uneingeschränkt für die verschiedenen Interessengruppen.



Dann siehst Du es auch so wie ich, dass dieses mädchenhafte " der hat mich gehauen-Gehabe " im SH-Forum kontraproduktiv ist.  Das Wahrheiten auf den Tisch gehören, auch wenn sie manchmal wehtun, damit alle gemeinsam an Problemen arbeiten können.

Find ich gut, seh ich auch so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich glaube, Ralle, dass Dein letztes Posting so manchen überfordert ;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

ich nicht ! ich renn dann zu Mami und beschwer mich


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Was macht einen Großteil hier so sicher, das der Verband nichts macht?
> Konnte dazu nichts finden, außer haltlose Vermutungen sowie Äußerungen.
> Wenn Du irgendwas weißt, was irgendein Verband in der Sache macht, bitte immer her damit. Selbst Tante Googel findet da nichts weiter.
> ...


Wenn ich es persönlich hinbekomme, dass irgendwann irgendein Mensch von sich sagt, er sei durch meine Initiative davon überzeugt worden, nicht mehr zur Laichzeit auf den Kutter zu gehen, dann ist das auf den ersten Blick wahrscheinlich gar nichts, außer vielleicht pro Jahr mickrigen 10-50 Dorschbabys der jeweils von ihm nicht gefangenen Mamis, die das erste Lebensjahr überstehen#c
Kostet mich nix außer ein paar Minuten Kreativität und den Webspace zum Abspeichern des Flyers, den sich dann jeder, der es will, ausdrucken und vervielfältigen darf:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Honey, gutes Posting
das ist ganz meine meinung. Aufklärung tut Not!!
Es gibt z.B. offensichtlich Leute, die glauben dass nur Rogner LD sind
Zitat Macker, "waren fast alles Milchner"


----------



## beschu (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

für mich ist der Schluss interessant:welcher Flayer??wo kann man ihn ausdrucken?wenn er ansprechend und informativ,aber nicht kitschig ist,und es keine Urheberprobleme gibt,würd ich ihn gern haben wollen!!!gruss und bitte schnell antworten  beschu#h





Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn ich es persönlich hinbekomme, dass irgendwann irgendein Mensch von sich sagt, er sei durch meine Initiative davon überzeugt worden, nicht mehr zur Laichzeit auf den Kutter zu gehen, dann ist das auf den ersten Blick wahrscheinlich gar nichts, außer vielleicht pro Jahr mickrigen 10-50 Dorschbabys der jeweils von ihm nicht gefangenen Mamis, die das erste Lebensjahr überstehen#c
> Kostet mich nix außer ein paar Minuten Kreativität und den Webspace zum Abspeichern des Flyers, den sich dann jeder, der es will, ausdrucken und vervielfältigen darf:m


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Der ist noch nicht fertig, weil ich da etwas Zeit für brauche. Ich bin nicht so der große Agassi, äh Grafiker:m

Aber spätestens am WE hab ich ihn und stell ihn hier online!


----------



## Fishzilla (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dann siehst Du es auch so wie ich, dass dieses mädchenhafte " der hat mich gehauen-Gehabe " im SH-Forum kontraproduktiv ist.



Stimmt, sehe es genauso.
Wiederum mache ich auch keinen Hehl aus meinen Abneigungen.
So was gehört wohl irgendwie zu jedem Forum.
Lieber so, als wie _ich liebe euch alle_.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Wahrheiten auf den Tisch gehören, auch wenn sie manchmal wehtun, damit alle gemeinsam an Problemen arbeiten können.
> Find ich gut, seh ich auch so.



Solange die Verbände mit Unkreativität, Mutlosigkeit und was weiß ich nich alles umschrieben werden, solange sehe ich hier keine Grundlage einer vernünftigen gemeinschaftlichen Zusammenarbeit. Umgekehrt werdet ihr auch keinen besseren Ruf bei dem Besagten genießen. 
Seit dem ASV-HH Ding sehe ich persönlich das AB nicht als unbedingt besten Ansprechpartner.
Das muss ich nun hierbei auch mal erwähnen.

Würde auch sehr gerne was ganz tolles zum Thema beisteuern wollen.
Aber, umso mehr ich mich ins Thema durch das www einlese und vertiefe, umso mehr kommt die Gewissheit, das Angler hier eher Randerscheinungen sind. Das holt einen sehr schnell auf dem Boden der Tatsachen herunter. 
Habe dabei auch nirgends lesen können, das Verbände bei Entscheidungen großartig gefragt/berücksichtigt wurden sind.

Würde hier gerne mit einer tollen Aussage und Idee brilieren, doch leider fällt mit zum derzeitigen Moment auch nichts zur Lösung ein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Würde hier gerne mit einer tollen Aussage und Idee brilieren, doch leider fällt mit zum derzeitigen Moment auch nichts zur Lösung ein.




Lösung gibts auch nicht, nur Ideen.

Es muss nur in jedem Verein ein Angler einen Antrag stellen und durchbringen, mit dem der Vereinsvorstand beauftragt wird im zuständigen Landesverband einen Antrag zu stellen, dass dieser den Bundesverband mal kräftig in den Allerwertesten tritt und einen Maßnahmenplan zur Errichtung von Laichschongebieten vorlegt. Maßnahmen, die er, der Bundesverband ergreifen wird, nicht Maßnahmen die irgendwer ergreifen sollte.


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin,
kann da Dein Posting Honey nicht so stehen lassen 


> Wenn Du irgendwas weißt, was irgendein Verband in der Sache macht, bitte immer her damit. Selbst Tante Googel findet da nichts weiter.


siehe mein Posting 168

auch das


> Nun, ich zumindest habe versucht, was zu erreichen, aber dabei hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass das Interesse der direkt betroffenen Küstenanwohner offensichtlich zu gering war, um sich in der Sache tatsächlich zu engagieren.


stimmt so nicht . Hier oben befassen sich sehr viel mit der Thematik und arbeiten seit Jahren daran etwas zu tun. Wir versuchen hier oben mit Argumenten die Leute zu erreichen vor Ort.

Noch was möchte ich ganz klar stellen auch wenn es leider nicht zum Thema gehört. Unkomentiert möchte ich gewisse Aussagen aber nicht stehen lassen .
Auch wenn ich nicht mit der Art und Weise übereinstimme wie ein User im Forum geschrieben hat kann ich es verstehen. Wer mit Steinen wirft ( seitens AB ) sollte sich über Gegenwehr nicht wundern. Wer austeilt muß auch einstecken. Übrigens WERBUNG wie es genannt wurde sehe ich nicht wenn Forenübergreifend verlinkt wird. Ist mit Thomas auch abgesprochen wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Das AB stellt keine Konkurenz für das Landesverbandsforum da und gleiches gilt ungekehrt.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Solange die Verbände mit Unkreativität, Mutlosigkeit und was weiß ich nich alles umschrieben werden, solange sehe ich hier keine Grundlage einer vernünftigen gemeinschaftlichen Zusammenarbeit. Umgekehrt werdet ihr auch keinen besseren Ruf bei dem Besagten genießen.
> Seit dem ASV-HH Ding sehe ich persönlich das AB nicht als unbedingt besten Ansprechpartner.
> Das muss ich nun hierbei auch mal erwähnen.




Wahrheit muss nicht zwingend schmeicheln und Wahrheit ist auch nicht abhängig von Befindlichkeiten oder gekränktem Ego. Weigerungsverhalten schon.


----------



## Fishzilla (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn ich es persönlich hinbekomme, dass irgendwann irgendein Mensch von sich sagt, er sei durch meine Initiative davon überzeugt worden, nicht mehr zur Laichzeit auf den Kutter zu gehen, dann ist das auf den ersten Blick wahrscheinlich gar nichts, außer vielleicht pro Jahr mickrigen 10-50 Dorschbabys der jeweils von ihm nicht gefangenen Mamis, die das erste Lebensjahr überstehen#c
> Kostet mich nix außer ein paar Minuten Kreativität und den Webspace zum Abspeichern des Flyers, den sich dann jeder, der es will, ausdrucken und vervielfältigen darf:m



Alles ganz ehrenhaft und super.

Mir geht es aber bei dem Fischen auf LD nicht nur um ein paar "wenige" Angler an Stränden oder Gebieten, die ich als Hamburger kenne.

Daher auch die Aussage:



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Man, man muss sich doch nur mal die Tatsachen vor Augen halten, das die  Ostsee nicht nur aus Heiligenhafen, Sagasbank und Dazendorf besteht.
> Gleiches gilt uneingeschränkt für die verschiedenen Interessengruppen.



Die Ostsee ist schon ein wenig größer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Übrigens WERBUNG wie es genannt wurde sehe ich nicht wenn Forenübergreifend verlinkt wird. Ist mit Thomas auch abgesprochen wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Das AB stellt keine Konkurenz für das Landesverbandsforum da und gleiches gilt ungekehrt.


Da gibts auch keinerlei Problem (bisher ;-)).

Wenn aber Verbandsfunktionäre wie der Pressesprecher uns vorwerfen, dass wir dieses Thema wegen der Klicks brauchen und pushen würden, muss man drauf aufmerksam machen dürfen, dass von Mitgliedern im Verbandsforum dazu aufgerufen wurde, sich ín unserem Thread hier zu beteiligen, um das Thema bekannter zu machen.

Zitat dazu vom Pressesprecher des Verbandes:


> Thomas Finkenbeiner gehts in seinem Forum nur um Klicks. Damit verdient er Geld:..


Anmerkung: 
Das falsche Schreiben meines Namens passiert übrigens öfter und ist nicht automatisch mit Inkompetenz gleichzusetzen..


Zitate aus dem LSFV-SH - Forum, in denen dazu aufgerufen wird, sich hier bei uns im Thread zu beteiligen:


> Hier könnt ihr die Fangmeldung kommentieren http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...46#post3200146
> Haut in die Tasten, Männers und Frauens!!!
> 
> So was muss ganz Deutschland mit bekommen!!!





> Hier kann man auch noch was zu schreiben.. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...61#post3200161[/B]





> Weiter so. Haut in die Tasten http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...=170146&page=2





> Jetzt ist alles verschoben worden, aber es geht weiter http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...=1#post3200285



*Und dann uns vorwerfen, wir würden das provozieren wegen Klicks - LÄCHERLICH!!!!*​
Zeigt aber auch deutlich, wie der Verband und seine Funktionäre ticken....

Und dass wir darauf nur mit unseren Beiträgen, Fakten und Argumenten reagieren, darüber können alle noch froh sein. Wir könnten ja angesichts solcher Verhaltensweisen auch polemisch werden...


Dass man seitens der Verbansdsfunktionäre das nicht (ein)sehen will, dass wir sowas gar nicht brauchen, wundert mich weniger (wie gesagt, dieser Thread hat ca. 0,7% der monatlichen Klicks, immens wichtig also ;-)).....)..

Es ist eben das alte politische Spiel (und das kann der Verbandspressesprecher, der auch schon sowas Unsinniges mit den Klicks im Verbandsforum behauptete, ja augenscheinlich gut) auf den Boten einzukloppen, statt sich mit der vielleicht nicht angenehmen Botschaft zu beschäftigen...






Alles also nix Neues...

Auch nicht, dass die Fakten wieder mal von uns kommen müssen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@ Thomas,  die Links in Deinem letzten Posting funzen nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ja, weil ich die nicht als komplette Links aus dem LSFV-Forum kopieren konnte.

Ich such die alle nochmal extra raus und stell die rein..

In Reihenfolge:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3200146#post3200146
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3200161#post3200161
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170146&page=2
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3200285&posted=1#post3200285


----------



## DorschChris (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Warum zerfleischen wir Angler uns eigentlich gegenseitig?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

ähh ? verwirrt bin
das ist doch alles hier gepostet.
wo sind die Zitate aus dem LSFV-SH - Forum ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Warum zerfleischen wir Angler uns eigentlich gegenseitig?


Gute Frage...

Keine Ahnung warum so viele Verbände so anglerfeindlich vorgehen..



> ähh ? verwirrt bin
> das ist doch alles hier gepostet.
> wo sind die Zitate aus dem LSFV-SH - Forum ?


Die genannten Zitate sind aus dem Verbandsforum, die Links darin sind die zu uns führenden Links, in denen Verbandsmitglieder auffordern, bei uns das Thema zu pushen..

Hier der Link zum Thema im Verbandsforum, aus dem diese Zitate kommen:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14467


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Warum zerfleischen wir Angler uns eigentlich gegenseitig?


 
vermutlich weil Winter ist und keiner oder nur wenige angeln können


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@ Brillendorsch:
Da Du schon wieder gepostet und damit ne neue Seite hier aufgemacht  hattest, bevor ich mein Posting editiert und Deine Frage beantwortet hatte hier halt nochmal:



> Warum zerfleischen wir Angler uns eigentlich gegenseitig?


Gute Frage...

Keine Ahnung warum so viele Verbände so anglerfeindlich vorgehen..



> ähh ? verwirrt bin
> das ist doch alles hier gepostet.
> wo sind die Zitate aus dem LSFV-SH - Forum ?


Die genannten Zitate sind aus dem Verbandsforum, die Links darin sind die zu uns führenden Links, in denen Verbandsmitglieder auffordern, bei uns das Thema zu pushen..

Hier der Link zum Thema im Verbandsforum, aus dem diese Zitate kommen:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14467

Hier ab Seite 10 gehts los mit den Aufforderungen bei uns zu posten:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14467&page=10


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Danke Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Wir sind doch für die Angler da, gerne geschehen..
;-))


----------



## Fishzilla (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zitate aus dem LSFV-SH - Forum, in denen dazu aufgerufen wird, sich hier bei uns im Thread zu beteiligen:
> 
> 
> *Und dann uns vorwerfen, wir würden das provozieren wegen Klicks - LÄCHERLICH!!!!*​
> ...



Ist ja geil.
Von Laichdorschen zu den bösen Banditen der Verbandsmafiosi.:q

Und die ganzen vielen User aus dem SH, die dort die vielen Links gesetzt haben, waren einer. Heftig!!|muahah:

Und welche neue Fakten?

Thomas, du befindest dich auf deiner eigenen Baustelle.

Auch wenn es ins leichte OT übergeht:

Wir als WSF, ins besondere Patrick haben einen besseren Weg zur Suche der Kommunikation mit den Verbänden eingeschlagen.
Uns war im Vorfeld klar, wenn wir alles mit dem Vorschlaghammer durchsetzen wollen, nichts zu erreichen.
Logisch, da würde ich als Verband auch den Finger zeigen.

Dieses dumme, wenn auch für mich amüsant zu lesen, Rumgepoltere und gegenseitige Anstacheln ist ******* und führt genau in die entgegengesetzter Richtung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

also nun hab ich mich mal im LSFV-SH - Forum durchgeackert.
Was ist da so schlimm ? Dort regt man sich über die LD-Angelei genauso auf wie hier, dort werden die gleichen Vorschläge gemacht. Allerdings ist auch auffällig, dass sowohl hier wie auch dort auf das jeweils ander Forum gehetzt wird.
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass es dafür ganz andere Gründe gibt. 
Konstruktiv miteinander können oder wollen offensichtlich beide nicht
Schade


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass es dafür ganz andere Gründe gibt.
> Konstruktiv miteinander können oder wollen offensichtlich beide nicht
> Schade




Och, ich will und würde gerne. Allerdings gehen wir hier mit Kritik etwas anders um und heulen nicht rum wie die Mädchen.

Hier werden klare Worte geschrieben und die Wahrheit auf den Tisch gepackt. Manche können damit ungehen, manche nicht.

Ist halt ein bisschen wie beim Fußball: " Piss meine Farben nicht an ".

Lächerlich. 

Diplomatisches rumgesäusel und Aktionen hinter verschlossenen Türen haben wir lange genug ertragen müssen. 

Fakten auf den Tisch, drum gestritten, angeschnautzt, Schwamm drüber. Nächstes Thema.

*Hauptsache unterm Strich kommt was bei raus. *


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Ralle
so meinte ich es auch nicht.
ich hab eher das Gefühl, das sich manche Leute aus Sh angepisst fühlen und es als Einmischung empfinden wenn "Landratten" über Dinge lamentieren, von denen sie glauben das Wissen für sich gepachtet zu haben.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> kann da Dein Posting Honey nicht so stehen lassen
> 
> siehe mein Posting 168
> ...


Micha, entschuldige bitte!
Das erste hatte ich übersehen und Du hast natürlich völlig recht, dass meine pauschalisierende Aussage absolut ungerecht gegenüber denjenigen war, die sich wirklich engagieren, so wie z.B. Uwe und Du.
In dem ganzen Chaos passieren mir halt auch mal solche Fehler.

@Brillendorsch: Du hättest natürlich recht, wären da nicht die unqualifizierten Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen des Pressesprechers des LSFV-SH gegen Thomas. Denn unsere Kritik gegen den LSFV-SH versuchen wir ja auch argumentativ zu belegen, doch will man dort halt nicht konstruktiv damit umgehen. Mir wäe es auch lieber, wenn man da gemeinsam vorgehen könnte und unsere Tür ist auch nach wie vor offen für *jeden* Verband. Und selbstverständlich auch für jeden Verbandsfunktionär, der sich zur Sache äußern und die Aktivitäten seines Verbandes zu diesem oder zu anderen Themen einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit vermitteln möchte, als sie deren kleines lokales Forum darstellt. Wir tragen ja selbst durchaus gerne dazu bei, indem wir die Links auf die Verbandsforumsseiten hier einstellen.
So, wie es sich für mich darstellt, sieht es aber leider wohl so aus, als engagiere der LSFV-SH sich in dieser Sache nicht.
Vielleicht gibt es dafür sogar gute und nachvollziehbare Gründe, aber dass der Pressesprecher die konkrete Frage danach im Thread seines Forums konsequent seit nun bald zwei Tagen unbeantwortet lässt, interpretiere ich persönlich genau in diese Richtung. Ich hätte ja noch Verständnis, dass sich keiner vom Verband hier bei uns äußert, nachdem wir hier die aus einer glaubwürdigen verbandsnahen Quelle stammende Information veröffentlicht hatten, dass einzelne Verbandsfunktionäre eine generelle MeFo-Schonzeit durchsetzen wollten. 
Seitdem und dadurch ist man verständlicherweise nicht allzu gut auf uns zu sprechen#c und daher resultieren auch die in unsere Richtung abgefeuerten Giftpfeile :m

Und deshalb plädiere ich auch erneut für die Sache und bitte, genau wie Du, darum gemeinsam an einem Strang zu ziehen und diese beiden in der Sache völlig unterschiedlichen Themen nicht aufgrund der vorangegangenen Meinungsverschiedenheiten, aus dem selben Blickwinkel zu betrachten.

Bei der Laichdorschthematik geht es um etwas, für das wir uns letztlich alle einsetzen sollten!


----------



## Baitcaster (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Ralle
> so meinte ich es auch nicht.
> ich hab eher das Gefühl, das sich manche Leute aus Sh angepisst fühlen und es als Einmischung empfinden wenn "Landratten" über Dinge lamentieren, von denen sie glauben das Wissen für sich gepachtet zu haben.




Kommt nur davon, da sich hüben wie drüben Leute in diesem Thema angegriffen haben  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204797

ebenso wie hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652

Da haben sich Fronten verhärtet


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Kommt nur davon, da sich hüben wie drüben Leute in diesem Thema angegriffen haben http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204797
> 
> ebenso wie hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652
> 
> Da haben sich Fronten verhärtet


 
ja und ? es ist doch völlig ok, wenn in solcher Situation jemand mal die Finger in die Wunde legt.
In beiden Fällen hätten die Beklagten ihre Aussagen gleich relativieren können. Taten sie aber nicht,.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Baitcaster:
Da haben wir uns jetzt überschnitten. :m

Aber da ja auch Du konstruktiv an der Sache "dran" bist, würde ich gerne Deinen Vorschlag aus dem LSFV-SH-Forum aufgreifen und alle diejenigen, die unserer Meinung sind, dass LD-Angelei eine die Dorschbestände negativ beeinflusst, bitten, nein auffordern, in den anstehenden Jahreshauptversammlungen ihrer Vereine/Verbände/Kreisgruppen etc. darauf hinzuweisen und so vielleicht den einen oder anderen Kollegen dazu zu bewegen, zukünftig auf LD-Angelei zu verzichten!


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Brillendorsch:
Auch, wenn ich Dir spontan zustimme, müssen wir darüber ja nicht mehr hier diskutieren :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

was die LD-Discusion angeht, halte ich sie für sehr wichtig.
Wenn auch letztlich nur moralische Gründe dafür den Ausschlag geben.
Aber Moral ist ja nun auch nix Schlechtes.
Wobei ich die Art und Weise, wie manche Fänger angegangen werden auch nicht gerade als moralisch ansehen würde.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

und wenn sich ein angeblicher Laichdorschfang-Gegner herauszureden versucht, in dem er behauptet es waren alles Milchner,
da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

die LD-Diskussion meinte ich auch nicht, sondern die anderen beiden Verbandsthemen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

ja ja, schon begriffen


----------



## Plitenfischer (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hallo,
also ich finde die LD-Diskussion hier eigentlich sehr interessant!

Das Einzige, was mich total nervt, ist dieses Verbands-Gezicke#d
Alleine die Existenz dieser Masse an Verbänden in unserem Land: Dachverbände(DAV & VDSF)und die ganzen regionalen Verbände mit ihren überbestzten, senilen und kompetenzgeilen Vorständen-- geht mir gehörig auf den S..ck#q
Ich wohne hier im Dreiländereck (MV,NS und SH) und egal in welche Richtung ich fahre, die Angelvorschriften ändern sich schneller als die Benzinpreise!!
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich hätte nichts dagegen, einmal im Jahr beim "DAC"(Deutschen Angel Club) zu bezahlen und dann in Deutschland meinem Hobby nachzugehen!! Aber vielleicht verlangt dieses riesige Land mit
den ständig wechselnen Klimazonen und der sich ständig ändernen Fauna ja solch ein Verbandsförderalismus;+;+

Zurück zum Laichdorsch:

Der für mich beste und einfachste Vorschlag zum Schutz ist die Einrichtung von Schutzgebieten!!!#6

Die hier angekündigten Flyer finde ich auch sehr interessant
und ich bin gerne bereit das irgendwie zu unterstützen!#6

In zwei Punkten scheinen sich alle einig zu sein:
LD-Fleisch schmeckt nicht und die bösen Fischer fangen die ja auch, aber wo ist denn der Markt für diese miese Qualität??
Und noch was, wie fischen denn die Fischer über den Wracks??

LG, Plitenfischer#h


----------



## PatrickHH (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Also, ich unterstelle der Redaktion mal, dass dort keine dummen Menschen arbeiten.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, was will man bewegen.
Durch diese "Berichtserstattung" (ganz ehrlich, ist zumindest teilweise mehr eine selbstherrliche Selbstdarstellung) erreicht man Nichts.

Natürlich kann man sich drauf ausruhen, dass man das größe Deutsche Anglerforum hat und dadurch ja Recht haben muss.

Irgendwann kann es aber auch anders kommen, viele Angler sind von der Art und Weise schon genervt und natürlich verliert man an Ernsthaftigkeit. In dieser Unterhaltung wurde bemerkt, dass es schade ist, dass Uwe die Unterhaltung verlässt.

Verwundert dieser Schritt wirklich? Ich wäre viel früher gegangen!

Mann, langsam muss doch mal erkannt werden, dass es totale ******* ist!!! Durch solche Aktion verliert das AB und das ist schade. Echt Thomas, hetze weiter und mach deine Treibjagd, dein Gefolge wird aber dünner, genau wie deine Argumente.

Natürlich wird es das AB auch noch in 5 Jahren geben aber Ihr werdet noch weniger ernst genommen. Würde ich noch in einem Verband sitzen und Du würdest so rüber kommen, ich würde dich auch auslachen und keine Antwort gegen.

Mir kommt es so vor, dass Ihr für Euch aber nicht für die Angler Deutschlands arbeitet. Anders kann ich mir dieses Vorgehen nicht erklären!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Sorry Patrick, aber leider bist Du auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer (ob auch bei dem Punkt  mit der "nicht dummen Redaktion hier", will ich aber nicht beurteilen..;-))...).....

Erstens ruhen wir uns auf nicht aus, wir bringen immer Argumente (über die man jeder zeit gerne diskutieren kann..)..

Und wir geben immer zu, wenn wir mal nicht Recht hatten (jederzeit nachweisbar...)..

Und wir haben ja schon was erreicht im Falle LD (mehr als bisher der LSFV-SH jedenfalls):
Salora hat selber geschrieben, dass er bei uns ne Menge Anregungen bekommen hat und das im Verband einbringen will..

Ich finde es gut, denn bis dato ist eben im Verband jahrzehntelang dazu nichts, rein gar nicht passiert.

Und was das "ernst genommen werden" angeht:
Nur weil die VDSF-Verbände in Hamburg und SH keine Fehler zugeben können und dann um sich beissen wie kleine Kläffer, solltest Du nicht unbedingt aus Deiner regionalen Begrenztheit schliessen, dass wir nicht grundsätzlich bzw. von anderne ernst genommen werden.

Nur ein paar kleine Beispiele "aus der Hüfte":
Ein VDSF-Landesverband hat mit uns Konktakt aufgenommen, weil sie mit unseren angelpolitischen Grundsätzen übereinstimmen und dazu zu einem Gespräch eingeladen (dazu mehr nach dem Gespräch).  

Der VDSF-Verband in NRW hat wegen der PCB-Geschichte auch keinerlei Probleme mit uns vernünftig zu reden..

Mit dem Bundesverband DAV haben wir schon jahrelang gute Kontakte und gute Zusammenarbeit in vielen Bereichen. Bei Problemen mit DAV-Landesverbänden schaltet sich der Bundesverband schnell und unbürokratisch ein.

In der Politik geht auch immer wieder was, sei es mit der SPD-Fraktion in BW, die sich klar gegen das dortige Nachtangelverbot ausspricht, oder jetzt auch aktuell mit den Grünen, die klar sagen, dass Abknüppelgebote wie in Bayern (oder in SH diskutiert) gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstossen, wenn kein individueller sinnvoller Grund beim Angler für das töten vorliegt.

Momentan liegen zu den Landtagswahlen in 7 Ländern je 5 Parteien unsere Fragen vor - mal sehen, was da noch alles kommt.......

Auch die Behörde in Hamburg hat uns ernst genug genommen, als sie klargestellt hat, dass unsere Sichtweise/Definition vom Gemeinschaftsfischen die richtige ist und nicht die vom Verband in Hamburg..

Du siehst also, dass wir von den richtigen/wichtigen Gremien/Leuten durchaus ernst genug genommen werden.... 



Und das was Du bei uns Hetze nennst, ist der schlichte Hinweis von uns darauf (aber  IMMER mit entsprechenden Argumenten!), dass das ganze Problem an den falschen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen und Einstellungen des VDSF liegt, welcher für uns Anger eben die ganzen Nachteile gebracht hat. 

Aber auch innerhalb des VDSF gibt es aber eben vernünftige Leute, die das auch so sehen und da an Änderungen interessiert sind - und mit uns in Kontakt. 
Gegen eine jahrezehntelange moralinsaure schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche von oben nach unten im VDSF anzugehen, ist aber beileibe nicht leicht. 
Dazu müssen wohl erst viele der jetzigen Betonköpfe bei den Funktionären wegsterben, bis da wirklich was vorwärts gehen könnte (abwählen hat jedenfalls bis jetzt nicht funktioniert)...

Die angestrebte Fusion wäre dazu eine Chance dazu gewesen, nicht umsonst wurde da ja aber der VDSF-Teil der 12er-Kommission vom VDSF-Präsidium entmachtet:
Zu anglerfreundlich, zu wenig schützerorientiert wie bisher, zu sehr in Kooperatin mit dem DAV..


Da auch Du wohl zum "alten" VDSF gehörst in Deinem Verein, wundert mich daher Deine Aussage auch nicht:


> Würde ich noch in einem Verband sitzen und Du würdest so rüber kommen, ich würde dich auch auslachen und keine Antwort gegen.


Das kennen wir ja aus dem Norden schon ;-))
Ist aber kein Problem für uns..


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Thomas, das hier


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, denn bis dato ist eben im Verband jahrzehntelang dazu nichts, rein gar nicht passiert.


musst Du etwas relativieren, wie Micha in seinem Posting 168 dargestellt hat. Damit, so würde ich es interpretieren, hat sich der LSFV-SH zumindest in seiner Einstellung zum LD-Angeln klar positioniert. Dass und warum da nicht mehr kommt, ist mir allerdings auch schleierhaft.


@PatrickHH:
Wir wollen nicht Recht haben um jeden Preis.
Wir haben uns einfach nur im Zusammenhang mit einer bevor stehenden Fusion der Bundes- und Landesverbände auf die Fahnen geschrieben, dass es unserer Meinung nach die oberste Priorität eines neuen Verbandes sein muss, möglichst viel *zugunsten der Angler* zu bewirken.
Gleichzeitig haben wir genau die Punkte im Handeln und Tun einzelner Landesverbände herausgegriffen, die unserer Meinung nach nicht anglerfreundlich sind:

Entnahmegebot in Bayern
Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg
Setzkescherverbot
Verbot des unangemeldeten Gemeinschaftsfischens in Hamburg
(auch verbandsintern) unabgestimmte Pläne zur Einführung einer generellen MeFo-Schonzeit in Schleswig-Holstein

Hinzu kommt jetzt das Thema unzureichender Schutz der Laichdorsche in der westlichen Ostsee.
Natürlich haben wir uns bei der Liste der oben genannten Themen, die ja alle von einzelnen Landesverbänden ausgegangen sind, inhaltlich gefragt, was die Ursachen sind, dass jeweils ein *Angler-*Verband eine derart den Interessen der meisten Angler entgegenstehende einschränkende Regelung in Kauf nimmt.
Auffällig in diesem Zusammenhang und erst recht im Hinblick auf die bevorstehende Fusion von VDSF und DAV war für uns, dass ausschließlich Landesverbände hinter den in der obigen Liste genannten Punkten stehen, die dem VDSF angehören. Also haben wir uns durch die Satzungen aller Landesverbände und der beiden Bundesverbände gelesen und im VDSF-Bereich einige Parallelen entdeckt, die wir für kritikwürdig halten und die wir seitdem anprangern. Dazu zählen im wesentlichen die folgenden beiden Punkte:

In der Satzung des VDSF und in den meisten Satzungen seiner Landesverbände steht der Aspekt des Naturschutzes *über* dem des Angelns.
Der VDSF und bis vorgestern noch *alle* seine Landesverbände rechtfertigen die tierschutzgemäße Legalität des Angelns *ausschließlich* über die Verwertungsabsicht, also die geplante Entnahme des Fangs zu Ernährungszwecken und leiten gewisse landesspezifische Regelungen einzig aus diesem Aspekt ab.
Zu diesen beiden Punkten kann man natürlich unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, jedoch sind wir vom Redaktionsteam uns einig, was unsere Position zu diesen beiden Punkten betrifft:
Zum ersten:
Bei einem *Angler*verband sollten die Interessen der Mehrheit der vertretenen Angler und der Schutz dieser Interessen gegenüber vielen, oft stärker gestellten, Lobbyistengruppierungen im Vordergrund stehen.
Zum zweiten:
Auch der Freizeitwert und die soziale Bedeutung des Angelns sind ein wesentlicher Aspekt zur Legitimierung der Angelfischerei. Deshalb sollte es in der alleinigen Entscheidung des Anglers liegen, ob und auf welche Art er seinen Fang verwertet.

Zu beiden Fällen steht es für uns außer Frage, dass Angler nicht nur per se naturverbunden sind, sondern selbstverständlich auch verbandsseitig zum rücksichtsvollen und schonenden Umgang mit der Natur und der Kreatur Fisch zu verpflichten sind. 

An diese grundsätzlichen Aspekte und Betrachtungsweisen fühlen wir als Redaktionsteam uns in allen hier laufenden Diskussionen nicht nur gebunden sondern geradezu verpflichtet. Das beinhaltet aber auch, dass wir dort, wo es aus unserer Sicht Handlungs- oder Informationsbedarf gibt, auch teilweise rücksichtslos handeln und informieren. 
Es ist uns klar, dass wir uns damit nicht unbedingt Freunde in den so angegangenen und kritisierten Gremien und Verbänden machen, aber unsere Selbstverpflichtung zur klaren und unmittelbaren Weitergabe aller uns vorliegenden Informationen steht für uns im Vordergrund.

Bis jetzt hat es auch zu keinem der genannten Themen eine sichtbare Mehrheit von Anglern im AB gegeben, die unsere grundsätzliche inhaltliche Auffassung zum jeweiligen Thema nicht geteilt haben.
Wenn wir an den Anglerinteressen vorbei argumentieren, sind wir durchaus fähig, uns überzeugen zu lassen.

Und, wie schon gesagt, trotz oder gerade wegen aller Querelen, steht bei uns für jeden (Verband) nach wie vor die Tür offen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> musst Du etwas relativieren, wie Micha in seinem Posting 168 dargestellt hat. Damit, so würde ich es interpretieren, hat sich der LSFV-SH zumindest in seiner Einstellung zum LD-Angeln klar positioniert. Dass und warum da nicht mehr kommt, ist mir allerdings auch schleierhaft.


*Mea Culpa und große ENTSCHULDIGUNG!!!....​*
Dann werde ich selbstverständlich nicht mehr fälschlicherweise behaupten, dass der LSFV-SH rein gar nichts getan hat!!

Danke für den Hinweis......

Sondern nur noch, dass er eben ausser seiner Positionierung zum Thema die vielen Möglichkeiten, Angler hier in einem guten öffentlichen Licht dastehen zu lassen, komplett versäumt hat.

Keine Zusammenarbeit mit Schützerverbänden für Schongebiete, keine Kooperation mit Tourismusverbänden, keine Kooperation mit traditionellen Küstenfischern für ein Gütesiegel für nachhaltig gefischten Dorsch., etc. pp..

*Also nochmal SORRY für meine unzulässige Aussage, der Verband hätte rein gar nichts getan..​*


----------



## Baitcaster (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Baitcaster:
> Da haben wir uns jetzt überschnitten. :m
> 
> Aber da ja auch Du konstruktiv an der Sache "dran" bist, würde ich gerne Deinen Vorschlag aus dem LSFV-SH-Forum aufgreifen und alle diejenigen, die unserer Meinung sind, dass LD-Angelei eine die Dorschbestände negativ beeinflusst, bitten, nein auffordern, in den anstehenden Jahreshauptversammlungen ihrer Vereine/Verbände/Kreisgruppen etc. darauf hinzuweisen und so vielleicht den einen oder anderen Kollegen dazu zu bewegen, zukünftig auf LD-Angelei zu verzichten!


 
Das hätte ich so wie so gemacht. Da ich in 3 Vereinen dabei bin, kann ich schon ingesamt 1800 Mitglieder ansprechen(wenn sie denn alle da sind, aber es gibt ja Vereinszeitungen, wo es veröffentlicht wird)
Dazu kommt noch die JHV des kreisverband Lübeck mit 6000(?) Mitgliedern. Aber da unterstützt Uwe mich bestimmt auch
Wenn das auch jeder, der hier zum Thema gepostet hat, dann haben wir schon wieder ein paar mehr Leute für dieses Jahr aufgeklärt!



Plitenfischer schrieb:


> ....Die hier angekündigten Flyer finde ich auch sehr interessant
> und ich bin gerne bereit das irgendwie zu unterstützen!#6
> 
> #h


 
Wenn es was geben würde bis nächste Woche, dann lass ich die kopieren und verteilen auf den Versammlungen!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

könnt mir auch gerne solch Flyer zuschicken.
Ich verteile sie gerne beim Norgetreffen im Februar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@ Baitcaster:
Wenn Du schon so im Verband über Deine Vereine tätig bist, dann bring doch auch bitte ein, dass die falschen und unsinnigen angelpolitischen Grundsätze des VDSF (siehe Honeyballs Posting dazu) endlich abgeschafft werden, dass die VDSF-Verbände eine klar anglerfreundliche neue Satzung bekommen, dass der Passus abgeschafft wird, dass Angeln  alleine und UNABDINGBAR mit der Verwertung gefangener Fische verbunden ist, dass nicht ständig neue gesetzliche Restriktionen von Verbänden alleine für Angler gefordert werden, das tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen  wieder zu seinem Recht kommt, dass die Zulassungsbedingungen zum Angeln erleichtert werden statt verschärft, etc...

Was glaubst, wie wir da den LSFV-SH loben würden, wenn da nur wenigstens teilweise in diese Richtung gegangen werden würde (gilt natürlich auch für Hamburg und alle anderen VDSF-Landesverbände)..............

*Da es uns eben rein um die Sache geht...*


----------



## Baitcaster (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dass die VDSF-Verbände eine klar anglerfreundliche neue Satzung bekommen, dass der Passus abgeschafft wird, dass Angeln alleine und UNABDINGBAR mit der Verwertung gefangener Fische verbunden ist,


Das würde wieder ne C&R Diskussion nach sich ziehen. Kann man erst ansprechen, wenn die Grünen nicht mehr im Landtag sitzen:q


> dass nicht ständig neue gesetzliche Restriktionen von Verbänden alleine für Angler gefordert werden,


Ich denke die Mefo-Schonzeit ist vom Tisch!:q Aber da wird ja heute Abend einen runden Diskussionstisch zu geben!


> das tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen wieder zu seinem Recht kommt,


Das kann ich nochmal auf den Sportwartetagungen in S-H und HH ansprechen, wie die Anwesenden das sehen und ändern wollen.


> dass die Zulassungsbedingungen zum Angeln erleichtert werden statt verschärft, etc...


Leichter wird es wohl nie werden, eher schwerer... Siehe von euch geforderte Mefo-Lizenz... Aber Einzel-Mitgliedschaften im Landesverband wird es wohl früher oder später geben, egal wo!


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Baitcaster:
Bis Sonntag gibt es hier eine Druckvorlage, das kriege ich hin!
Und ein ganz dickes Dankeschön für Deinen Einsatz.
Vielleicht kann der Flyer ja 1:1 in die Vereinszeitungen aufgenommen werden. Ich werde da ganz offiziell zu schreiben, dass ich auf jegliche Urheberrechte verzichte und den auch im alten WORD-Format (.doc) zur Verfügung stellen, damit ihn jeder, der möchte, nach seinem Gusto editieren und anpassen kann.

Natürlich auch an Knurri ein dickes Dankeschön! :m


Gleichzeitig freue ich mich, sagen zu können, dass ich mich zum ersten Mal seit Jahren in einer bestimmten Einschätzung geirrt habe!!!!
Hier und im OffTopic-Fangthread hatte ich gepostet:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Wir haben jedes Jahr pünktlich im Januar die typischen Laichdorschdiskussionen.
> Das Thema ist ausgelutscht, wie nur was,
> und deshalb absolut überflüssig.





Honeyball schrieb:


> Und da ist sie wieder, die alljährliche Laichdorschdiskussion!
> 
> Mann, wann wird es endlich das erste Jahr geben, an dem dieses unnütze Gestänkere und Gelabere aufhört?



Ganz erfreulicher Weise hat es sich in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal *nicht* zu einem unnützen Gelabere in einem ausgelutschten Thema entwickelt, sondern dazu, dass sich hier im AB Leute zusammen finden, die gemeinsam konkret durch Aufklärung anderer Angler das Thema Laichdorsch bearbeiten wollen.
Wahrscheinlich ist dies für die Laichdorsche der erste größere Erfolg seit langem, wenn genau dies wirklich gelingt! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Jetzt haben wir uns schon wieder überschnitten #6

Auch Deine Antwort an Thomas finde ich einfach nur super !!!

Vielleicht kriegen wir auf diesem Wege auch die generellen Querelen vom Tisch mit dem Ziel weiterer konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



			
				Baitcaster schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde wieder ne C&R Diskussion nach sich ziehen. Kann man erst ansprechen, wenn die Grünen nicht mehr im Landtag sitzen


Falsch.
Von den Grünen aus B-W haben wir dazu eine glasklare Aussage (oder anders gesagt: Da sind die Grünen weiter und anglerfreundlicher als der VDSF):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3202929&postcount=13


			
				Die Grünen schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Landesregelung, welche das Töten eines jeden gefangenen Fisches außerhalb von Schonzeit, Schonmaß oder Hegeregelungen vorschreibt, ohne darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen, inwieweit der Angler den gefangenen Fisch auch sinnvoll verwerten kann, ist dagegen mit dem Tierschutzgesetz unvereinbar.





			
				Baitcaster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Mefo-Schonzeit ist vom Tisch! Aber da wird ja heute Abend einen runden Diskussionstisch zu geben!


Da gehts ja nicht nur um Mefos - auch und gerade um den LD.
Im Ernstfall wäre vom Verband wohl eher wieder ein einseitiger Verzicht der Angler "als gutes Beispiel" gekommen (wahrscheinlich ne Schonzeit), als dass man die vielen konstruktiven Vorschläge hier aus dem Forum auch nur mal angedacht hätte. Welche ja nicht nur Angler nicht einschränken würden, sondern darüber hinaus Angler in der Öffentlichkeit noch gut dastehen lassen....



			
				Baitcaster schrieb:
			
		

> Leichter wird es wohl nie werden, eher schwerer... Siehe von euch geforderte Mefo-Lizenz... Aber Einzel-Mitgliedschaften im Landesverband wird es wohl früher oder später geben, egal wo!


Es wird schon vielerorts leichter, und das ohne das die Anglerwelt untergeht - prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg, Tourischeine auch für Einheimische (Thüringen, Meckpomm etc.), man muss nur über den Tellerrand schauen und es wollen und es dann auch duchsetzen - eben über die Vereine in die Verbände tragen..

Und bei den Einzelmitgliedschaften wäre wichtig, die Stimmen der Einzelmitglieder (über Internet problemlos möglich) bei Abstimmungen aufzunehmen, dass also auch Einzelmitglieder Stimm- und Antragsrecht haben.

Genau daher ja meine Bitte an Dich, das bei euch vor Ort anzufangen, den VDSF von innen  endlich anglerfreundlich zu machen statt weiterhin die nachgewiesen falschen, anglerfeindlichen  und unsinnigen Grundsätze des VDSF zu vertreten...

*Unser Lob wäre gewiss - und zwar laut und nachhaltig!!!*


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@all
sehe ich da etwa erste Annäherungsversuche ? Zum Wohl der Fische und damit auch der Angler ?
Super ! weiter so, dann wird auch ein Schuh draus


----------



## Baitcaster (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ist ja schön, das die Grünen im Süden sich mal sehen/hören lassen für die Angler.
Hier oben sind die sowas von unflexibel und lehnen jegliche Diskussion mit uns ab.Warum auch immer..



> Am Dienstag, dem 8. Februar, geht es ebenfalls ab 19 Uhr im Haus des Sports in einer Podiumsdiskussion um die beabsichtigten Änderungen des Landesfischereigesetzes. Eingeladen sind Politiker aller im Landtag vertretenen Parteien. Wir hoffen, dass sich die bisherige Anmeldeliste noch erweitert. Von politischer Seite zugesagt hat bisher *(nur)* Bernd Schröder, SPD. Erforderliche Anmeldungen für beide Veranstaltungen werden in der LSFV-Geschäftsstelle (Telefon 0431-676818 oder per eMail: info@lsfv-sh.de) entgegen genommen.


 
aus http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14521


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Ist ja schön, das die Grünen im Süden sich mal sehen/hören lassen für die Angler.


1.: 
Bei euch stehen ja nächstes Jahr auch Landtagswahlen an, auch da werden unsere Fragen an die Parteien (also auch die Grünen) wie jetzt in B-W gehen, dann werden wir sehen, ob und was dann kommt

2.:
Tja, vielleicht lassen die sich bei euch auch nicht hören, weil ja euer Verband bisher auch Dinge in die Gesetzgebung einbringen wollte, die den Wünschen der Grünen eh schon entsprechen (Verbot auch tierschutzgerechten Wettangelns und Verunglimpfung des anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten wegen der Schirmherrschaft bei der U21-WM im Parlament, eine Ablehnung jeder Erleichterung beim Zugang zum angeln und statt dessen die nachgewiesen falsche Behauptung, man brauche einen Sachkundenachweis als Angler (Sachkunde ja, Nachweis nein) etc...)

Deswegen ja meine dringende Bitte, endlich über die Vereine  in den Verband zu tragen, dass es auch anders, anglerfreundlich und trotzdem natur- und tierschutzgerecht gehen kann!! 

Mit zig aktuellen Beispielen dazu in den Ländern!

Das geht eben nur von innen! Wir können nur informieren und immer wieder darauf hinweisen!

Und dann von innen endlich die alten, anglerfeindlichen, aus den 90er Jahren stammenden angelpolitischen Grundsätze des VDSF auf den Müll werfen und durch die genannten anglerfreundlicheren zu ersetzen!

Wenn dazu noch die alten Betonköppe wegkommen würden, wäre auch eine Fusion der Bundesverbände viel wahrscheinlicher....

Also nur ran! 
*Unser Lob wäre da gewiss!!*


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, das die Grünen im Süden sich mal sehen/hören lassen für die Angler.
> Hier oben sind die sowas von unflexibel und lehnen jegliche Diskussion mit uns ab.Warum auch immer..
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und gehst Du hin ?


----------



## Baitcaster (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und gehst Du hin ?


 
Jupp


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich drück die Daumen, dass Du was erreichst


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Offtopic an
Uns liegt ein Schreiben des Landesverbandes vor.

Auch darin wieder klar anglerfeindliche Forderungen und Formulierungen des Verbandes, ob beim leichteren Zugang zum Angeln oder beim Touristenschein auch für schleswig-holsteinische (einheimische) Touristen. Da sieht man klar, dass es nur um Pfründe und Kohle für den Verband geht (Thema Fischereiabgabe etc. wird auch explizit erwähnt), aber eben nicht um Erleichterungen und Besserstellung der Angler allgemein.

Wir werden das aufarbeiten und dann entsprechend öffentlich machen.

Offtopic aus

In diesem Lichte betrachtet, wird es also immer dringender, dass Angler mal mitkriegen, was ihr Verband so treibt und sich endlich dagegen wehren bzw. bessere Alternativen aufzeigen. Ob bei solchen Dingen oder wie hier bei der LD - Diskussion..

Und die Argumentation der Verbandsfunktionäre basiert dabei wiederum auf den falschen angelpolitischen Leitlinien des VDSF aus den 90ern - dem eigentlichen Grundübel für uns Angler also........


----------



## Traveangler (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Baitcaster*
> _Leichter wird es wohl nie werden,  eher schwerer... Siehe von euch geforderte Mefo-Lizenz... Aber  Einzel-Mitgliedschaften im Landesverband wird es wohl früher oder später  geben, egal wo!_
> 
> Es wird schon vielerorts leichter, und das ohne das die Anglerwelt  untergeht - prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg,  Tourischeine auch für Einheimische (Thüringen, Meckpomm etc.), man muss  nur über den Tellerrand schauen und es wollen und es dann auch  duchsetzen - eben über die Vereine in die Verbände tragen..




Mal ganz ehrlich soll es noch leichter werden ??

Die Fischerreiprüfung hier in SH ist sowas von leicht das JEDER normale Mensch diese ohne Probleme bewälltigen kann ! Mein damals 11 Jähriger Sohn hat diese Prüfung mit 0 fehlern bestanden ohne dafür auch nur 1x zu üben !

Nun gut er war natürlich jetzt schon vorher sehr oft mit Papa am Wasser angeln und hat dort einiges gelernt es gibt aber auch genügend die noch nicht 1x am Wasser waren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Nicht leichter gemacht, abgeschafft gehört das.
Ist aber ein anderes Thema, kannst Du hier diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Vor allem da es dem Verband laut dem uns vorliegenden Papier ja nur um die Kohle geht dabei (und auch dazu gibts von uns natürlich schon anglerfreundlichere Alternativvorschläge, damit die Verbände/Vereine da nicht um die Kohle kommen)..

Deswegen ist es ja so dringend, dass da was von innen passiert in den Verbänden - wie auch hier bei der LD-Diskussion - und sich die Angler endlich wehren..

PS:
Verbandsmitglieder (bzw. Verbandsforumsmitglieder) können ja mal nachfragen, ob und wann der Verband dieses Schreiben ALLEN Anglern zugänglich machen will...........


----------



## Norbi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Schön zu lesen das man sich so langsam auf ein Level begibt.
Ich lese in den ganzen Posts immer nur vom VDSF,mich würde mal
intressieren ob sich der DAV was LD angeht dazu geäußert hat,
schließlich ist es ja der Dachverband was das Meeresangeln angeht.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Norbi schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen das man sich so langsam auf ein Level begibt.
> Ich lese in den ganzen Posts immer nur vom VDSF,mich würde mal
> intressieren ob sich der DAV was LD angeht dazu geäußert hat,
> schließlich ist es ja der Dachverband was das Meeresangeln angeht.



Durch Zufall war ich ja auf diese Initiative des LAV-SH (DAV) gestoßen.


----------



## Norbi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Honeyball,hab ich schon gelesen,ist aber vom 26.10.2005
Gibt es nichts aktuelles dazu??


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hatte ich ja auch schon gesagt:
Ich hab noch nichts gefunden.

Aber, wie das Beispiel hier zeigt: Mit Menschen kann man weitaus mehr bewirken als mit Verbänden :m


----------



## Norbi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Aber, wie das Beispiel hier zeigt: Mit Menschen kann man weitaus mehr bewirken als mit Verbänden :m[/QUOTE]

Wolln wir mal hoffen,aber das liegt ja an uns selbst,schließlich wissen wir ja was wir wollen,und das sollen die Verbände versuchen 1:1 umzusetzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Norbi schrieb:


> Aber, wie das Beispiel hier zeigt: Mit Menschen kann man weitaus mehr bewirken als mit Verbänden :m


 
Wolln wir mal hoffen,aber das liegt ja an uns selbst,schließlich wissen wir ja was wir wollen,und das sollen die Verbände versuchen 1:1 umzusetzen.[/QUOTE]

1:1 wird nicht möglich sein, aber jeder Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist ein Erfolg


----------



## Norbi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Sach ich doch....versuchen:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> 1:1 wird nicht möglich sein, aber jeder Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist ein Erfolg


Und wir werden jeden Schritt in die richtige Richtung ausdrücklich loben - und weiterhin jeden Schritt in die falsche Richtung geiseln...

Und leider gibt es halt mehr zu geiseln als zu loben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3203639&postcount=266


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Honeyball,
wenn der Flyer zu bekommen ist,werd ich ihn an meine Laufkunden und Gastrokunden verteilen,und ihn auch Aushängen,wenn ich darf?

gruß 
Lausi


----------



## Macker (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und wenn sich ein angeblicher Laichdorschfang-Gegner herauszureden versucht, in dem er behauptet es waren alles Milchner,
> da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln



Damit du es vlt auch Verstehst .
Ich habe von der Tour einen Tag vorher gesprochen.
Da haben wir ausserhalb eines Laichgebietes geangelt und haben dort Fische gefangen die Wahrscheinlichauf dem weg in ein Laichgebiet waren.
Das fürs Laichgeschäft Rogner und Milchner gebraucht werden is mir Schon Klar.
Unter Wasser fliegen ja keine Bienen die den Samen über weite Strecken Transportieren.
Aber in meinen Augen Ich weiss auch das du das anders Siehst.
Is das keine Ld tour gewesen und Ich habe auch kein Problem am 20.02 wieder loszufahren.
Platz ist Gebucht Köder sind bestellt und freuen tu Ich mich auch schon auf die Tour.
Wegen evtl Beifang mach ich mir keinen Kopf denn im Normalfall fängst du Solche Fische bei diesen Touren nicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2fZcmjbqpA&feature=player_embedded

Wenn man sich das anschaut, kommt noch ein weiterer Punkt dazu, den ein Anglerverband vertreten könnte (auch und gerade zusammen mit Naturschutzverbänden):
Bei Berufsfischern ein Verbot von Mindestmaßen und Rückwurf und statt dessen Anrechnung des gesamten Fanges auf die Quote ..

Damit nicht zigtausende Tonnen untermaßiger Dorsche (halb)tot wieder vom Fischkutter ins Wasser fliegen - die dann niemals auch nur ein Ei für den Nachwuchs produzieren können..


----------



## looser-olly (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

hi ihr lieben,
ihr labert hier von verbänden
und was weiß ich nich alles
und in skandinavien werden die dorsche doch nur wegen ihren ROGEN gefangen.
vieleicht sollte man da oben anfangen
iss doch das selbe mit den haien in asien
wegen ihrer FLOSSEN   das iss doch abartig
sorry ist halt meine meinung
gruss olly.


----------



## Norbi (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@looser-olly,da magst Du vielleicht Recht haben,aber bevor man in die Ferne schweift soll man erst vor der eigenen Haustür fegen.

PS.Labern ist für mich was anderes.


----------



## looser-olly (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

tja norbi,
was nutzt mir ne haustür
wenn keine wände drum her rum stehen?????????
wie gesagt iss halt meine meinung
solange die riesentrailer den ganzen meeres grund
aufreissen und alles da unten zerstören
(flanzenfauna,muscheln,korallen etc.)
sind wir als angler !ABSULUT! machtlos
da ist die regierung gefragt-was die für unsere umwelt tut,
sollte selbst dir bekannt sein.


gruß  olly


----------



## a.bu (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@looser olli:

Endlich mal einer der es gerafft hat. Was nützt der beste Nachwuchs wenn er keine Lebensgrundlage vorfindet. Warum sterben in unserer Natur so viele Arten aus, nicht weil sie sich nicht mehr reproduzieren können, sondern weil Ihnen der Lebensraum genommen bzw. zerstört wurde. Wie lange mag es wohl dauern bis sich eine Muschelbank, ein Seegrasfeld oder auch nur die Fauna eines Steinfeldes erholt hat wenn ein Schleppkutter mit Ketten, Scheerbrettern und Stahlrollen den Meeresboden umpflügt. Hier muß man ansetzen wenn man nachhaltig etwas für den Fortbestand nicht nur der Dorsche tuen will. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Auch, wenn es sich einzelne wieder so leicht machen, die Schuldigen an anderen Stellen zu suchen und auch wenn ihr rein von der Argumentation her auch damit sicherlich recht habt.

Ich habe versprochen, dass ich für alle, die es gerne haben möchten ein Flugblatt bastel, dass man sich beliebig ausdrucken und kopieren kann.

Bitte schön:


----------



## Honeyball (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Zum Runterladen:


als jpg-Bild: http://www.honeyballs.de/flugblatt.jpg

als WORD-Dokument (.doc) zweimal auf DIN A4 quer zum Ausdrucken, Kopieren und Schneiden: http://www.honeyballs.de/flugblatt.doc

und als WORD-Dokument (.doc) in DIN A5: http://www.honeyballs.de/flugblatt_A5.doc

mit Rechtsklick und Speichern unter sollte jeder das auf seinen eigenen PC ziehen können.
Wer den Text ändern möchte, Vereinslogos oder seinen Namen einfügen möchte, oder sonst irgendwelche Änderungen daran vornehmen möchte: Bitteschön, es steht euch allen frei!

Ich erkläre hiermit, dass das vorliegende Flugblatt von mir entworfen wurde, das Urheberrecht daher bei mir liegt und ich jede Form der Verwendung, Veränderung und Vervielfältigung *ausdrücklich* gestatte!

Naja, kleine Einschränkung:
Ähnlichkeiten der Figur des Anglers mit Internetweit bekannten Logobestandteilen sind natürlich gaaaanz gaaaanz zuuuuufälllig.... :m


----------



## hans albers (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

danke..

gerade  am downloaden...

greetz

lars


----------



## Baitcaster (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Super Honey! Danke!
Werde ich meine Damen heute im Büro Faltblätter zuschneiden lassen:q


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Wer seine Signatur um dieses Logo




ergänzen möchte, kann über den Link 
_Profil_ unter _Signatur bearbeiten_
einfach diesen Code
[URL="http://www.honeyballs.de/flugblatt.jpg"][IMG]http://www.honeyballs.de/sdld.gif[/IMG][/URL]
eintragen.
(einfach hier rauskopieren und dort wieder einfügen)

Wer darauf klickt, bekommt dann das Flugblatt angezeigt.


----------



## degl (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2fZcmjbqpA&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Wenn man sich das anschaut, kommt noch ein weiterer Punkt dazu, den ein Anglerverband vertreten könnte (auch und gerade zusammen mit Naturschutzverbänden):
> Bei Berufsfischern ein Verbot von Mindestmaßen und Rückwurf und statt dessen Anrechnung des gesamten Fanges auf die Quote ..
> ...



DAS ist seit langem, in all den getätigten Diskusionen, ein Volltreffer#6

Nur eine aktive Wirtschaftslobby verhindert, das so ein Vorschlag EU-weit umgesetzt werden wird................aaaber, gegen die kommt kein Politiker an.....da kannste wählen wen du willst

Schade eigentlich, denn dieser Schritt würde endlich für ein Vorwärtskommen in der Bestsandserhaltung sorgen#6

gruß degl


----------



## a.bu (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hier mal zwei Links zu Berichten die nicht von einem Trottel wie mir sondern von Wissenschaftlern verfasst wurden. Vielleicht wird manchem klar um was für ein komplexes Thema es sich hier handelt. Lest einfach mal diese Studien und urteilt selber was jemand der sich etwas tiefer mit dem Laichverhalten des Ostseedorsches beschäftig von diesem Flyer halten soll, die Kutterkapitäne eingeschlossen.

literatur.vti.bund.de/digbib_extern/dk039075.pdf

aquaticcommons.org/3070/1/InfnOnline_52_05_74_bf.pdf


Viel spaß beim lesen

Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich persönlich hätte auch die ersten zwei Punkte zumindest weggelassen ..

Statt dessen dann lieber Forderung nach Schutzgebieten, künstlichen Riffen etc..

Aber da ja viele Angler unbedingt schützen wollen, war das mit der Selbstbeschränkunmg wohl notwendig ;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@a.bu
Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit Du Dich allgemein mit wissenschaftlichen Studien rund um das Phänomen Binnenmeer Ostsee beschäftigst. Ich persönlich kümmere mich eigentlich seit 2003 schon intensiver um das Thema, wenn auch nur privat und hobbymäßig.
Die von Dir zitierten Quellen sind die Zusammenfassung der so genannten Arkona-Studie, über die sich 2005 massenhaft gestritten wurde, weil auf Basis dieser Messergebnisse eine nicht unbedeutende Schlussfolgerung gezogen werden konnte, die in den Folgejahren tatsächlich auch in der Ostsee nachvollzogen wurde.
In der Studie wurde belegt, dass die beiden unterschiedlichen Ostseedorschstämme (nennen wir sie populärwissenschaftlich Oststamm und Weststamm und in der Folge hier kurs OS und WS) nicht nur zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten laichen, sondern vor allem auch unterschiedliche Anforderungen an Temperatur und Salzgehalt stellen, um erfolgreich befruchteten Laich zu produzieren. In diesem Zusammenhang wurde festgestellt, dass es aufgrund der rund um die Jahrtausendwende zu beobachtenden Versüßung der Ostsee in einzelnen Jahren zu einem Totalausfall der Laichproduktion des WS gekommen ist, während der OS sich problemlos reproduzieren konnte. Gleichzeitig ist es in der Arkonasee durch zeitliche Verschiebung des LAichgeschäfts des WS zu einer Vermischung beider Bestände gekommen mit dem in der Studie nachgewiesenen Ergebnis, dass auch davon zum größten Teil der OS provitiert hat.
In Summe hatten alle diese Ereignisse nachhaltig negative Auswirkungen auf die Weiterentwicklung des WS.
Auch hier im AB kann man feststellen, dass die Zufriedenheit der Angler, die von Rügen oder Bornholm aus dem OS nachstellen insgesamt gesehen höher ist als die derjenigen, die von der SH-Küste aus den WS beangeln.
Bisher unabhängig davon betrachtet blieb der ebenfalls zu verzeichnende Rückgang des Beltdorschbestandes und der Population im südlichen Kattegat.
Die Arkona-Studie war das letzte Glied einer Studienreihe, die mit einem bis in die 90er Jahre weit verbreiteten Irrtum aufgeräumt hat. Damals war man nämlich davon ausgegangen, dass die in den Wintermonaten vor der SH-Küste anzutreffenden Dickdorsche sich auf dem Weg aus den Belten und der Kieler Bucht durch den Fehmarnbelt zu Laichgründen in der Arkonasee befänden und ausschließlich dort laichen würden. Tatsächlich geht jedoch nur ein Teil des WS auf diese Wanderung sondern besucht u.a. verschiedene kleinere und tiefere Laichgründe in der Kieler und Mecklenburger Bucht sowie östlich von Lolland und Mön, also deutlich (süd-)westlich der Arkonasee. Irgendwann 2008 oder 2009 habe ich mal gelesen, dass man mittlerweile davon ausgeht, dass über 70% des aktuellen Gesamtbestandes des WS eben nicht in der Arkonasee gelaicht wurde und erst jetzt wieder eine Laichverschiebung in Ostrichtung stattfindet.
Der Grund dafür ist der überaus stark schwankende Salzgehalt in der Ostsee. Die Hauptströmungsrichtung der Wassermassen, die sich durch die Belte und den Öresund schieben, ist nämlich nicht, wie viele glauben und wie immer wieder falsch berichtet wird, abhängig von Ebbe und Flut sondern im Wesentlichen vom aktuellen durchschnittlichen Salzgehalt der westlichen Ostsee bis zur Darßer Schwelle. Ist dieser einigermaßen hoch strömt das durch Regen und Zuflüsse süßere Oberflächen-Ostseewasser in den Kattegat während das schwerere salzige Nordseewasser des Kattegats langsamer in der Tiefe zurückströmt. Je süßer die Ostsee und je höher der Unterschied zwischen Ostsee und Kattegat, desto größer das Ausgleichsbestreben. 
Seit ein paar Jahren strömt zunehmend mehr salziges Wasser in die Ostsee hinein, der Salzgehalt steigt und "verdrängt" die Laichdorsche wieder weiter nach Osten.
Die Tatsache, dass in den letzten Jahren wieder überraschende Einzel- und auch Schwarmfänge deutlich salzaffinerer Fischarten wie Leng, Köhler und Makrele in der westlichen Ostsee südlich der Belte auftraten, zeigt, dass mit dem Salzwasser eben auch genau diese Fischarten nachfolgen.

Gerade aber die Arkonastudie hat aufgezeigt, um wieviel empfindlicher der WS gegenüber dem OS ist. Während der OS quasi in jedem beliebigen Jahr in der Arkonasee die für ihn notwendigen Sommerlaichbedingungen findet, hat der Frühjahrslaichende WS weitaus mehr mit Klima und Salzstörungen zu kämpfen. Seit dem Herbst 2007 sind die Laichbedingungen für den WS aber wieder im grünen Bereich. Die Laichfische des WS sind damit uneingeschränkt reproduktionsfähig, wenn sie denn ihre Laichgründe erfolgreich erreichen.
Aber noch etwas wurde als Folge der Arkonastudie mittlerweile entdeckt. "Unsere" Laichdorsche, von denen man bisher annahm, dass sie ausschließlich aus der westlichen Ostsee und dem Seegebiet südlich der Belte stammen, sind in Wirklichkeit wandernde Rudel, in denen auch ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil Kattegatdorsche mitschwimmt, die aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht (mehr) den kürzeren Weg durch den Öresund nehmen. Hierzu gibt es sogar die populistische Vermutung, dass dies mit dem Bau der Öresundbrücke zusammenhängen könnte. Im vorletzten Sommer habe ich auf Fehmarn mit jemanden gesprochen, der auch aus diesem Grund arge Bedenken gegen das Bauvorhaben der Beltüberquerung äußerte. Ob und wieviel da dran ist, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen bzw. habe ich dazu noch zu wenig Material gefunden.

Was aber für mich zählt und was ich als wichtig empfinde, ist nicht nur die Einrichtung von Laichschonbezirken in der Arkonasee und den Laichgründen der nördlichen Mecklenburger Bucht, sondern gerade aus diesem Grund die möglichst freie Durchreise der Laichdorsche auf dem Weg in diese Gewässer.

Auch, wenn Du Dich mit dem Flyer nicht identifizieren magst und auch, da mir klar ist, dass ein Kutterkapitän damit seine Probleme haben wird, ist das noch lange kein Grund zu argumentieren, welch geringen Prozentsatz aller LD der einzelne Angler wegfängt.

Und (@Thomas) auch wenn bzw. gerade weil ich voll und ganz auf Deiner Seite bin, dass nicht immer der Angler derjenige sein darf, der sich selbst beschränkt, sondern natürlich und in erster Linie die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer den Löwenanteil ausmachen, sich aber niemals selbst beschränken, weil sie ja davon leben, so ist gerade in der LD-Frage in den letzten Jahren ein Umdenken zu bemerken.
Und wenn von den Verbänden nichts Neues kommt, bzw. diese genauso machtlos gegenüber Politik und Lobbyisten sind, können wir nur selbst im Kleinen uns darum bemühen, etwas zu bewegen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin,


Honeyball schrieb:


> Auch, wenn es sich einzelne wieder so leicht machen, die Schuldigen an anderen Stellen zu suchen und auch wenn ihr rein von der Argumentation her auch damit sicherlich recht habt.
> 
> Ich habe versprochen, dass ich für alle, die es gerne haben möchten ein Flugblatt bastel, dass man sich beliebig ausdrucken und kopieren kann.
> 
> Bitte schön:



vielen Dank . Sig hab ich in beiden Foren bereits geändert und Flugblätter werden gedruckt #6

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## a.bu (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Honnyball,

schönes Posting, das die User hier endlich mal mit Hintergrund versorgt und die Disskussion auf einem ganz anderen Level erlaubt. Dafür gibt es auch von einem Dauernörgler#6#6#6.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Naja, das wesentliche Problem des Dorschbestandes ist ja, dass die wichtigsten Laichgebiete außerhalb unserer Hoheitsgewässer liegen und es eben deshalb so schwer ist, da eine sinnvolle Lösung politisch durchzusetzen.
Das war ja die wesentliche Diskussion gegenüber den Verbänden.
Nur deshalb mein Ansatz, im Kleinen, also bei uns selbst anzufangen.


----------



## a.bu (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Das ist auch ein guter Ansatz. Mich ärgert hier nur manchmal das bei sehr sensiblen Themen einfach drauf los gepostet wird. Gerade in Internetforen, die für jedermann nutzbar sind können Halbwahrheiten oder unzutreffende Aussagen Meinungen bilden, an denen niemanden gelegen ist. #h

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Das stimmt, aber umgekehrt hören auch viele auf zu lesen, wenn es zu kompliziert und wissenschaftlich wird.:m


----------



## bacalo (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@HB, Danke für diesen profunden Beitrag; hat mir gut gefallen:m


----------



## Norbi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@a.bu & Honeyball sehr informative Links & Posts#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir Honeyball#6
ot on
Was anderes der link zum änder der Sig geht bei mich net(zu doof),bitte um hilfe.
ot off

gruß
lausi


----------



## Norbi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Den Link kopieren,und oben in die Suchleiste einfügen!!:m


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*







Auf besonderen Wunsch für andere Foren, in denen die Signaturhöhe auf 60px beschränkt ist, habe ich noch diesen 400 x 60 - Banner gebastelt.

Zum Einfügen in die Signatur:

[URL="http://www.honeyballs.de/flugblatt.jpg"][IMG]http://www.honeyballs.de/banner_sdld.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## hans albers (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

edit:: funzt doch::


----------



## Honeyball (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Da der Flugblattentwurf als JPG durch den Banner und die Signatur verlinkt werden und im Verbandsforum die Frage nach dem V.i.S.d.P. aufgekommen ist, habe ich die JPG-Datei mal um den Text ergänzt, dass es sich um eine Privatinitiative von mir handelt.
Wer das Flugblatt runterlädt und zum Verteilen ausdruckt, sollte es sicherheitshalber um eine Fußzeile ergänzen:
V. i. S. d. P.: _eigener Name oder eigene Organisation_
Je nach Landesmediengesetz könnte es sonst sein, dass die öffentliche Verteilung nicht rechtmäßig ist. Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass es sich um etwas Vergleichbares zu einem Werbeflyer handelt und es insofern unkritisch sein müsste, aber da jeder, der das Blatt ausdruckt und verteilt auf eigene Veranlassung handelt, kann er sich auf diesem Wege absichern.

Wäre nett, wenn jemand aus dem anglerforum-sh das im dortigen Laichdorsch-Thread posten könnte, da ich selbst dort nicht registriert bin.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Nochwas zur Thematik der Dorschbestände und Laichwanderungen.

Wer mit englischer Sprache klarkommt, sollte sich mal in der Bibliothek für den Artikel
"Cod migration and transplantation experiments in the Baltic" von Otterlind registrieren lassen.
Das war in den 80er Jahren der erste wissenschaftliche Ansatz, sich mit dem (Laich-)Wanderverhalten der Ostseedorsche zu beschäftigen.
Unter anderem wurden in einem Experiment Dorsche gefangen, markiert und an ganz anderen Stellen ausgesetzt und beobachtet. Diese Dorsche haben sich größtenteils sehr schnell an die neue Umgebung und ihr neues "soziales Umfeld" gewöhnt, also wurden ohne Weiteres in die jeweiligen Rudel aufgenommen.
In der Arkona-Studie hat man u.a. auf die dort gewonnenen Erkenntnisse über das Sozialverhalten der Dorsche zurückgreifen können. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Fischen, die eine ausgeprägte Heimattreue haben (z.B. Lachse, die in ihr eigenes Laichgewässer zurückkehren), sind Dorsche eher mit Nomaden vergleichbar, gesellige Tiere, die sich in der Gemeinschaft mit Artgenossen wohler fühlen und dann einfach mit der Masse mitziehen.
Deshalb ziehen die Jungdorsche des Weststamms auch mit den anderen Jungdorschen des Oststamms in die Bornholmer See, wenn die zeitliche und räumliche Differenz ihrer Geburt zu gering ist. Komischerweise ist ein umgekehrtes Verhalten bisher nicht beobachtet worden.
Dazu gibt es zwar eine Theorie aber noch keinerlei Beweise, jedoch so, wie ich das verstanden habe, ist der Oststamm vermutlich genetisch stärker heimatgeprägt als der Weststamm!
Ich finde das total erstaunlich, womit sich die Meereswissenschaftler in diesem Zusammenhang alles beschäftigt haben |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Honey,
das hast Du super hinbekommen 
auf einmal hat dieser Threat ein völlig anderes Niveau.
Danke Dir.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



angelpaar schrieb:


> *Wir haben Deinen Banner und die Verlinkung zu dem Merkblatt auf unserer nicht unbedeutenden Homepage unter „Aktuelles“ untergebracht wir hoffen das ist in Deinem Sinn.*



Wie schon gesagt:
Der Text und alles Grafische, was ich dazu erstellt hab, darf von jedem so benutzt und eingesetzt werden, wie er es gerne möchte. :m


----------



## micha_2 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

dank für die signatur


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Honey,
ich oute mich auch, Danke für die Arbeit


----------



## theeltunker (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@honey

Vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen.#h

Trotz dieser Initiative fordere ich weiter:

_Verbietet die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei mit Netzen in der Ostsee!!!_​ 
Petri Heil​ 
Harry​


----------



## h1719 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Spinner!!!!!!#q


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



h1719 schrieb:


> Spinner!!!!!!#q


 
Wer ?;+


----------



## h1719 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

theeltunker ist gemeint. Auch Berufs-u.Nebenerwerbsfischer müssen Familien ernähren. Wegen 200-300 Anglern kann man nicht die Fischerei verbieten, wir sind nur Beiwerk. Die Berufsfischerei hat jedes Jahr eine Dorschschonzeit zu überstehen, da gibt es wenig Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Wir wollen froh sein, dass wir Angler noch während dieser lukrativen Zeit noch angeln können. Wird das den Angelkuttern verboten, gehen sie Pleite. Auch daran hängen Arbeitsplätze. Schwankungen hat es in der Ostsee beim Dorsch schon immer  gegeben. Ich habe mein ganzes Leben mit Fischerei verbracht u.denke, dass ich bischen davon verstehe.(Alter 71 Jahre)


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@h1719
ok, so ähnlich sehe ich das auch, ich lebe zwar hier im Hunsrück, stamme aber von der Ostsee, 
dei Berufsfischerei verbieten zu wollen entspringt einer Fantasterei eines Binnenländers, der die ganze Sache wohl etwas zu verklärt sieht.
MfG
Christian


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Keule,
wer im Winter angelt, der fischt ja nicht automatisch auf Laichdorsche.
Leider gibt es aber Leute die ganz gezielt drauf aus sind, um die geht es hier


----------



## derfischangler (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Keule das wargut

Als ich dieses besagte Foto gesehen habe war mein erster 
Gedanke ; das gibt Stunk :vik:


----------



## Keule1988 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hmm gezielt auf große Dorsche angeln? das geht ? Also ich hatte mal so Magnetfische da ging das recht gut mit der Magnetangel nur die großen zufangen 
Das gibt es auch in echt ?finde ich ja interessant, dass muss mir mal einer zeigen =)


----------



## offense80 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Philipp14 schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.02.11
> Boot: MS Forelle
> Heimathafen: Kiel-Heikendorf
> Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark, vor Langeland
> ...




Als ich diesen Beitrag gelesen habe, wurde mir speiübel. Wie kann man sich auch noch damit rühmen, 10 Laichdorsche von insgesamt 180 Pfund zu fangen#q 
Da könnte man ja gleich schreiben: Bin mit meinem 3er BWM durch ne 30er Zone an einer Schule gerast, und hab sensationelle vier Erstklässler und 2 Vorschüler erlegt |gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Astarod (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Solange die Kutter die Laichplätze anfahren wird es immer wieder solche coolen Fangmeldungen geben#d


----------



## Dorschandi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Es wird immer Unbelehrbare geben. Ich frage mich, warum man diese Fische nicht keschert, ein Foto macht und wieder zurücksetzt. Wie oben gesagt, schmecken LD sowieso bescheiden. Solange es keine klaren Richtlinien gibt und kein Ausfahrverbot für Kutter ausgesprochen wird, darf sich keiner wundern.

Ein Bauer muss säen um zu ernten. Was macht ihr falsch?#q


----------



## Angelgeiler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Philipp14 schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.02.11
> Fänge: Wir haben zu viert 180 Pfund Fisch auf 10 Dorsche (LD) verteilt gefangen. Es war wirklich ein hammer Tag!! Wenn ein Fisch an die oberfläche kam war es fast immer ein Dickdorsch. So gut wie jeder hatte am Ende einen Riesen in seiner Kiste. Beifänger am besten gleich weglassen, denn gegen zwei dosche von 10 kg +  hat man keine chance!^^ Und ganz im gegensatz zum vorigen tag brauchte man das schwere geschir mit pilkern von 300 g + nicht mehr




Auch wenn ich damit jetzt wieder eine lawine von bösen Nachrichten freisetze, möchte ich einfach mal sagen dass ich persönlich es sehr schade und unvernünftig finde auf Dickdorsche, die im Begriff sind abzulaichen zu angeln und sich damit zu brüsten um diese Jahreszeit vom Kutter Fische jenseits der 10 Kilo marke zu fangen! Auch wenn es nur 10 Fische waren, sind immerhin 10 Laichfähige Fische weniger in der Ostsee:c


----------



## Hechtpeter (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

immer raus mit den laichenden Dorschen...Und ohne Beifänger mit der MS Forelle#r

Genug der Kommentare, irgendwann bleibt auch die  MS Forelle im Hafen, da die Fanggrundlage weg ist#6


----------



## jannisO (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich würde dem Kapitän die Lizenz entziehen. die MS Forelle macht derzeit regelrecht Werbung für ihre Leichdorschfänge auch wenn das Wort Leichdorsch dort nicht erwähnt wird. Das widerlichste dort auf der Homepage ist, das geschrieben wird das auf speziellen Wunsch der Fisch zurück ins Element kann. 

hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3243609#post3243609

hatten wir das Thema die tage auch erst. jedoch ging es kurz und sachlich zu, wobei der Link wieder entfernt wurde


----------



## offense80 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Vielleicht hätte der selbsternannte "Dorschschreck" mal lieber mit seinem Pöki zuhause bleiben , und ein wenig die deutsche Rechtschreibung lernen sollen, dann hätte er die Zeit sinnvoller genutzt #d


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich schmeiß mich weg:
Einen Laichdorsch ( nicht Leichdorsch ) fotografieren und zurücksetzen? Ist irgendwo genauso sinnvoll, wie einem Karnickel nen Küchenquirl hinten reinzuschieben, einmal kräftig umzurühren und dann wieder in den Stall zu setzen.
Der geht vielleicht noch auf Grund - das wars dann aber.
Trotzdem ist mir die Empörung dieses Autors sehr sympatisch. Warum schickt ihr nicht mal alle eure Hefte von Fisch&Fang, Blinker und wie sie sonst noch heißen, mit eurem tiefsten Ausdruck von Mißachtung an deren Redaktionen zurück, wenn sie solche Fische veröffentlichen.
Petri


----------



## gerihecht (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin aus Hamburg
Habe mal eine Frage an die Moderatoren:
Können solche Fangmeldungen nicht einfach gestrichen werden.Ich finde es eine Zumutung.
Ich glaube das viele von uns es als blanken Hohn empfinden.
Wenn es schon solche Kapitäne gibt und dann noch so STOLZE!! Fänger können wir doch im kleinen etwas dagegen unternehmen
Gruß Gerd


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Puhh, nur Saubermänner sind hier unterwegs. Alle den heiligen Schein auf. Alles machen sie richtig und alle, die sich ans Gesetz halten, nix verbotenes machen, tja die - das sind die Schlechten. Wir sind ok. Mittlerweile kotzt es mich an, diesen Mist von solchen Moralaposteln zu lesen. Ich gebe mal zu Bedenken:

Nickfoto: sieht mir reichlich jung aus der Angelkollege.
Bericht: Das war für ihn der Hammer, da bin ich mir sicher. Und warum sollte er ein schlechtes Gewissen haben? ER HAT NIX VERKEHRTES/VERBOTENES GEMACHT. Ich finde es nur erbärmlich von solchen "Kollegen", die sich eine Stufe höher stellen und hier den Saubermann spielen. Verboten ist es dagegen Untermaßige Fische abzuknüppeln. Aber das habt ihr ja bestimmt noch nie gemacht. IHR DOCH NICHT...

Und dann noch was für die letzte Gehirnzelle: Was meint ihr wohl was solch ein Netzfischer per Hol fängt?? Aber zerreisst euch mal das Maul über einen, der sich wohl wirklich gefreut hat, weil er es bestimmt noch nie so erlebt hat. 
Ihr seit Erbärmlich...


----------



## micha_2 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

mein schwerster fisch war 8,5kg, gefangen im august. ich fahre erst Mitte März wieder los, aus was für Grund wohl?? Wenn es immer noch Kutter gibt die solch Veranstaltungen machen, gibt es auch immer die angler dafür, die nicht über'n Tellerrand denken können, oder wollen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Erbärmlich sind diejenigen, die immer auf andere zeigen und sich damit selbst rechtfertigen!
Kehr vor deiner eigenen Tür und schiele nicht ständig nach denen, die ihr täglich Brot damit schwer verdienen müssen.
Mich k.... diejenigen an, die meinen, sie würden einen Erfolg landen, wenn sie so eine Laichmama hochhalten können.
Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass Jäger nach einer Jagd eine Strecke mit 10 toten tragenden Wildscheinen legen. Angler können das - und glauben noch, sie hätten was geleistet.
Wer ist hier also erbärmlich?


----------



## Maikey (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



offense80 schrieb:


> Als ich diesen Beitrag gelesen habe, wurde mir speiübel. Wie kann man sich auch noch damit rühmen, 10 Laichdorsche von insgesamt 180 Pfund zu fangen#q
> Da könnte man ja gleich schreiben: Bin mit meinem 3er BWM durch ne 30er Zone an einer Schule gerast, und hab sensationelle vier Erstklässler und 2 Vorschüler erlegt |gr:|gr:|gr:



soll ich dir sagen warum es dir so übel war ,weil du hier ein fisch mit überfahrenen kindern vergleichst ,gehe mal inne ,da merkst du selber was du hier für senf schreibst #d


----------



## SeaBreeze (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Puhh, nur Saubermänner sind hier unterwegs. Alle den heiligen Schein auf. Alles machen sie richtig und alle, die sich ans Gesetz halten, nix verbotenes machen, tja die - das sind die Schlechten. Wir sind ok. Mittlerweile kotzt es mich an, diesen Mist von solchen Moralaposteln zu lesen. Ich gebe mal zu Bedenken:
> 
> Nickfoto: sieht mir reichlich jung aus der Angelkollege.
> Bericht: Das war für ihn der Hammer, da bin ich mir sicher. Und warum sollte er ein schlechtes Gewissen haben? ER HAT NIX VERKEHRTES/VERBOTENES GEMACHT. Ich finde es nur erbärmlich von solchen "Kollegen", die sich eine Stufe höher stellen und hier den Saubermann spielen. Verboten ist es dagegen Untermaßige Fische abzuknüppeln. Aber das habt ihr ja bestimmt noch nie gemacht. IHR DOCH NICHT...
> ...




Genau so sieht das aus. Wirklich zum fremd schämen die Empörung der selbsternannten Gutmenschen.
Natürlich muss man es nicht in Ordnung finden zu dieser Jahreszeit vom Kutter auf Dorsch zu angeln. 
Es doch zu tun bleibt aber nun mal jedem selbst überlassen, da es sich um nichts Verbotenes handelt.
(Über die tatsächlichen Auswirkungen (oder eben Nicht-Auswirkungen) des LD-Angelns zu diskutieren -abseits von der allgemeinen Gutmenscherei und Moralkeulenschwingerei -wäre wieder noch ein anderes Thema)
Und wenn man das Bedürfnis hat seinen Unmut unbedingt kundzutun, dann muss man sich nicht gleich so aufspielen wie die Gerne-Guten hier.
Aber es macht sicher Spaß zur lautstark brüllenden Mehrheit zu gehören und dabei völlig überzeugt davon zu sein die "richtige" Meinung zu haben.
Nach dem Motto: Wer die meisten Schreihälse auf seiner Seite hat, hat Recht.


----------



## Keule1988 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das wirklich zu lustig  Warum müssen einige sich den ganzen tag immer nur Aufregen habt ihr euch mal weiter damit beschäftigt das es 3 Leichzeiten in der Ostsee gibt ? 
Schonmal festgestellt das ihr auch mal zur Sommerzeit Leichdorsche gefangen habt ? Also wirklich ich habe mich wirklich mal tage lang nur damit mit wissenschaftlichen berichten belesen um mir ein urteil machen zukönnen .
Ich schreibe schon seit Jahren nichts mehr hier rein egal wann und welche Fischart immer kann man irgendwelchen scheiß hier lesen.
Müsst euch nicht mehr wundern wenn irgenwann keiner mehr was schreibt dann könnt ihr euch über nicht gefangen Fische unterhalten.
Ich war auch letztens auf der Ostsee wieder und habe in 2 tagen über 40 Fische gefangen und hatte halt keine großen dabei und keiner auf dem ganzen schiff und keiner hat sich beschwert und wir haben auch in bereichen über 20 meter geangelt .
Naund die Leute die solche fahrten machen leben davon das die LEute fisch fangen sonst könnt ihr im sommer bald mit dem ruderboot raus fahren zum angeln. und wenn mir eienr erzählt er geht ersrt wieder ab mitte märz der ist genauso wie die die jetzt gehen weil da ist eigentlich erst wissenschaftlich geseehn die hauptleichzeit was man auch erkennen kann an der schonzeit .
Also bitte schreibt euch das als Nachricht oder so aber nicht immer hier alles voll schreiben !!#q#q#q


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg
> Habe mal eine Frage an die Moderatoren:
> Können solche Fangmeldungen nicht einfach gestrichen werden.Ich finde es eine Zumutung.
> Ich glaube das viele von uns es als blanken Hohn empfinden.
> ...



Hallo Gerd
Da es sich um nichts verbotenes handelt, sehe ich da keinen Grund solche Fangmeldungen zu löschen.
Mit dem Löschen solcher Meldungen ändert sich doch nichts an der Tatsache.
Da gibt es glaube ich im AB jede Menge Beiträge die man löschen müsste weil sie andere Leute zur Weissglut bringen.
Was da jetzt jeder Einzelne von uns darüber denkt steht auf einen anderen Blatt.
So lange wie die Gesetzgebung so ist wie sie ist, werden wir hier auch mit gegenseitig auf einander losgehen nichts an dieser Situation ändern. 
Man kann eben nur an die Vernunft jedes Einzelnen appellieren und dieses wenn möglich in einen gesitteten  Umgangston.
Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*


*Laich es heißt Laich mit A,nicht mit E wie Leichen,Leichen gibs in der Friedhoffskapelle*.



*Waidwerk Waidgerecht auch mit A.*

*Sorry aber täglich irgendwo Leichen die nicht mehr Laichen können.......welcher Vollpfosten hat nur die neue Rechtschreibreform erfunden.*

*Weiter machen.*

lg #h


----------



## Martin1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Braucht man zum Leichdorschangeln eigentlich größere Hacken ?  |supergri


----------



## stuppi123 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ne grössere Haken nicht aber ich werde nächst Woche auch wieder mit der Forelle rausfahren ich fange lieber ein paar Dicke als in der Kinderstube zu Angeln und die Dicken haben ihr soll schon erreicht und ein paar mal geleicht was bei den kleinen nicht der fall ist ist meine Meinung egal was die meisten hier sagen.|wavey:


----------



## akki40 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



stuppi123 schrieb:


> Ne grössere Haken nicht aber ich werde nächst Woche auch wieder mit der Forelle rausfahren ich fange lieber ein paar Dicke als in der Kinderstube zu Angeln und die Dicken haben ihr soll schon erreicht und ein paar mal geleicht was bei den kleinen nicht der fall ist ist meine Meinung egal was die meisten hier sagen.|wavey:


 ich wünsch die viel petrie heil !
wir werden auch demnächst auf die forelle wechseln ! 
schei.... was auf heiligenhafen . 
sind auch( zu 3) am 21.2 raus auf der einigkeit ! #q|offtopic
plätze abstecken darf man da ja nicht ( nach ausagen vom Kapitän , wer zu erst kommt malt zu erst )! aber anscheinend ?
wird wenn mann genug umsatz an bier macht !( 8 angler aus Östereich = 7 fische = 7 kästen Becks |clown: ) bevorzugt behandelt !
hatten das ganze Heck für sich weil der wolfgang er 1 tag vorher einfach abgebunden hatte ! #d flatterband 
warmes essen gab es auch keins zur flüssignahrung !
so wurde aus einer 2 tages fahrt nur 1 tag . 
so was habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt !!!!|peinlich
wir werden jetzt auch zur forelle wechseln , da man als angler , dort noch für voll genommen wird ! und auch was warme zu essen bekommt bei soo kalten tagen !!! 
mfg akki 

P.s::vik:#r es lebe der dorsch ob groß oder größer !!!!


----------



## Maikey (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

hallöchen!ganz meiner meinung ,stimmt vollkommen ,super höfflich u. warmes essen ,wann fahrt ihr wieder ? sind auch wierder mit dabei .


----------



## Boedchen (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich verfolge diesen Thread schon eine ganze weile und muss leider sagen , ich kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Laichdorsch , aha, also ein 90ger im Sommer gefangener Dorsch ist KEIN Laichdorsch , warum? Weil er blöderweise gerade keinen Laich intus hat? Auf der anderen Seite kann ich es nicht Nachvollziehen wie hier überhaupt diskutirt wird.
Da wird aufs Wort mehr wie auf den inhalt geachtet.
Also so wie hier viele meinen sich ins rechte Licht zu rücken, Leute hört auf zu angeln. Denn JEDER Aktivist der sich Tierschützer schimpft hat die besseren Argumente wie ihr.
Und JEDER der hier den moralapostel spielt reiht sich in meinen Augen GENAU da ein. 
Wie ich schon in anderen Threads geschrieben habe:
Heute der Dorsch, Morgen der Hering , übermorgen der Hornhecht ect ect ect.
Also last doch einfach mal 5 gerade sein und jeder nach seiner Nase.


----------



## Astarod (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Genau warum gibt es überhaupt noch Schonzeiten,is doch blöde,ziehen wir die vollen Laichfische alle raus egal ob Süß oder Salzwasser#d


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wenn es denn Schonzeiten geben würde im Salzwasserbereich für Dorsch, Heringe, Hornies..

sehr sinnfrei Dein Kommentar...


----------



## Boedchen (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Astarod schrieb:


> Genau warum gibt es überhaupt noch Schonzeiten,is doch blöde,ziehen wir die vollen Laichfische alle raus egal ob Süß oder Salzwasser#d



|uhoh: es geht hier doch NICHT um die Einführung einer Schonzeit.
DAS wäre ja i.o.
was HIER BISHER geschrieben wurde ging HIER gegen Einzelne Angler , wann sie fahren , was sie fangen.
Solange es keine Schonzeit giebt , solange sollten sich alle mit anfeindungen zurückhalten. Denn wer ist denn DER Angler?

Und um es noch drastischer zu gestallten.
Verbieten wir das ganze Angeln/Jagen/töten ect.
Wenn ich hier manche "Angelkollegen" lese ist es anscheinend das beste.
Anfeinden, mit dem Finger zeigen, Bilder zerpflücken , Dorsch mit Kindern gleichsetzen... mann mir kommt gleich die Galle hoch. Und SO wollt IHR was bewirken? DAS ist das was einige wollen? #d#d

PS:Sachlich, direkt Schonzeit diskusion. i.o.
Aber sich hier als "Gutangler" und "Weisester" der "Weisen" hinzustellen...
Das ding hier heist nicht umsonst Off Topic


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Astarod schrieb:


> Genau warum gibt es überhaupt noch Schonzeiten,is doch blöde,ziehen wir die vollen Laichfische alle raus egal ob Süß oder Salzwasser#d


 
Sag das mal meinen Nachbarn die sind BF's und haben nie Schonzeit nie Mindestmasse,die können tun was sie wollen,und sagen sogar man gut das die Angler erst ab Mai dürfen,so kann ich die Zander........ Nester vorher ernten.


Das gleiche mit Reusen,stehen bis zu 2 Wochen ohne Kontrolle bei Sturm .......,aber nen Setzkescher vom Angler 3-5 Std im Wasser ist verboten.

Das juckt keine Sau,aber Angler vs Angler das ist wichtig,statt die wirklichen Probleme zu sehen.

Nein ich fahre nicht auf LD LZ LH........aber ich muss das schlachten auch in der Schonzeit sehen und nicht 1-2 fische wie beim Angler,sondern etliche kg Zander Hechte die Woche. 

lg#h


----------



## Astarod (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Stimmt es geht hier um keine Schonzeit,wenn es von Vereinen oder Bundesländern verhängt wird hält sich jeder daran weil sie alle schiss haben bestraft zu werden und nicht um den Fisch zu schützen damit unsere nachfolgenden Generationen auch noch was davon haben!
Nur weil es legal ist solche Fische zu fangen,fahren immer wieder solche Angler raus und ziehen 180 Pfund Fisch heraus indem 60 Pfund Laich steckt!Vieleicht ist es unglücklich gewählt Fisch mit Mensch zu vergleichen,aber jeder der darüber nachdenkt sollte sich mal fragen,ob es das Wert ist so einen Fisch zu fangen!


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Bödchen,
ich glaube, du hast garnicht verstanden, worum es hier geht. Dann sollte man auch nicht versuchen zu argumentieren.
Die Beanstandung liegt hier nicht darin, das jemand einen großen Dorsch gefangen hat. Das kann in dieser Jahreszeit jedem passieren. Es kann dann auch sein, das man ihn nicht mehr zurücksetzen kann ( gerade auf dem Kutter).
In dem hier geschilderten Fall fährt der Kutter nicht irgendwohin und fängt nebenbei auch mal einen vereinzelten Laichdorsch. Diese unselige Kiste fährt gezielt auf die Laichplätze und fängt ausschließlich Laichfische Das ist das Problem.
Ich würde niemanden verurteilen, wenn so etwas irgendwo und irgendwann einmal passiert.


----------



## Boedchen (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Bödchen,
> ich glaube, du hast garnicht verstanden, worum es hier geht. Dann sollte man auch nicht versuchen zu argumentieren.
> .....
> Ich würde niemanden verurteilen, wenn so etwas irgendwo und irgendwann einmal passiert.




?? Aha, ich habe also nicht verstanden worum es geht..
Na dann danke ich für die recht schnelle ausfertigung.
Anscheinend sind sätze wie: Ist als wenn du Kinder überfährst/ DER ANgler hat LD geschlachtet ect. reiner zufall und wohl MIR entgangen das es die ganze Zeit sehr sachlich zuging.
Und da Du ja niemanden verurteilst frage ich mich was dein erster Satz zu bedeuten hatte???? :c
Um es NOCHMALS klarzustellen.
ICH finde eine schonzeit toll.
ICH muss NICHT geziehlt auf LD angeln
ABER : Ich verurteile KEINEN der es macht, denn er darf es und er ist ein Mensch mit eigener freiheit.

Mir zeigt sich wiederum das es wohl echt teilweise besser ist NICHT zu schreiben , denn andere Argumente sind wohl nicht erwünscht ausser: ICH HAB RECHT

Somit noch viel spass beim diskutiren und Argumente liefern gegen das GANZE Angeln. Und ich hoffe ich sehe solche Menschen nicht an den div. Herings / Hornhecht Tagen denn auch Fische scheinen nicht gleiche daseinsberechtigungen zu haben.


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das Prpblem mit Sauen ist zum teil Menschgemacht.

Mais Mais Mais Weizen....... Raps......ohne ende bedeutet = Paradies für Sauen Sauen Sauen.

So ist es nicht verwunderlich das wir 333% Vermehrungsrate pro Jahr haben,und das Sauen die 6-8 Monate alt sind schon wieder tragen,also Kinder tragen Kinder aus.

Und leider kann man nicht reingucken,genauso wenig kann man sehen was beißt,aber wie Dolfin schon sagte die fahren gezielt die Löcher an,das sind zum teil nur 10x10m,3-4 driften gesetzt geht nix,ab zum nächsten Spot.

Ich bin froh das ich seit ich Eigner von Seetauglichen Booten bin,auf diesen blödsinn nix geben muss.

Und die,die dahin fahren wollen nur eins = nen geilen Drill,da fährt doch keiner hin wegen dem fleisch,das gibs billiger im Supermarkt,nur der Drill zählt so wie bei 80-90% der Angler(ich drille auch gern und steh dazu).

Das gibt bloß niemand gern zu.Und der rest (10-20%) denkt vernünftig,und gibt sich den drill im Sommer Herbst....bloß dann ist es schwerr gezielt mehrere große zu fangen,Laichen sie ist es nicht schwerr.
Daher fahren viele für diesen Drill der im Winter viel eher zu erreichen ist hoch auf Kutters.

Die Wahrheit tut manchmal weh,ist aber leider so!

Ach und ich habe nix gegen A und nix gegen B,jeder ist seines glückes Schmied,das ist nur meine meinung erfahrung zum thema LD. 

lg#h


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Auch wenn es traurig genug ist, dass hier immer wieder ein paar kurzsichtige Zeitgenossen sich und ihre gezielte Laichdorschangelei verteidigen und ausgerechnet auch noch solche für ihr gezieltes LD-Fischen bekannte Kutter wie die Forelle in den Himmel loben, verbieten kann man es ihnen nunmal nicht, denn verboten ist es nicht.
Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich zwecklos ist, weil diese Menschen ohnehin kein wirkliches Interesse daran haben, sich ernsthaft mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, weise ich nochmal auf vieles in diesem Thread hier bereits Gesagte hin.

Und ich bitte einfach jeden, der über genügend Verstand verfügt, etwas über den eigenen Tellerrand hinauszuschauen, sich einfach mal ernsthaft darüber Gedanken zu machen, ob er das gezielte Laichdorsch-Fischen wirklich unter Abwägung aller Pro- und Contra-Argumente als vertretbar empfindet.

Dass diejenigen, die sich diese Gedanken längst gemacht haben, die ein Bewusstsein für die Gefährdung der Dorschbestände der Ostsee und des labilen Ökosystems auf Basis wissenschaftlicher Studien entwickelt haben, hier als "Gutangler" oder sonstwie bezeichnet werden, zeigt doch einfach nur, dass immer noch allen unklar ist, was sie da eigentlich tun.
Nein, stuppi123, es geht nicht um "ein paar dicke" vs. "Kinderstube", es geht um große Kattegat-Dorsche und den winterlaichenden Weststamm, der entweder auf dem Durchzug zu seinen Laichplätzen in der Arkonasee dummerweise in der Nähe der Schleswig-Holsteinischen Küste vorbei oder bestimmte kleinere Laichplätze in der westlichen Ostsee ansteuert und der von skrupel- und rücksichtslosen Kutterkapitänen auf der Jagd nach Rekordberichten in irgendwelchen blöden Fischhitparaden gezielt auf seinen Wanderwegen und an diesen Laichplätzen angefahren wird.
Dieser Stamm erzeugt 90% des Gesamtdorschbestandes der westlichen Ostsee. Jeder einzelne auf seinem Laichzug entnommene Fisch bedeutet ein Minus von ca. 1.500 - 1.800 heranwachsenden Dorschen in den Fanggebieten der westlichen Ostsee (der von Dir so benannten "Kinderstube").

Und, Keule1988, wenn Du die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen zum Ostseedorschbestand kennst, sollte Dir die Arkona-Studie ja ein Begriff sein und Du die unterschiedlichen Stämme und ihre Wanderwege bestens kennen. Da wundert es mich allerdings, wieso Du über _drei _Laichzeiten philosophierst und die unterschiedlichen physikalischen Vorbedingungen für die beiden Ostseedorschstämme argumentativ in einen Topf schmeißt.
Dieser Vergleich ist wissenschaftlich genauso untragbar, wie der gerne zur Rechtfertigung des eigenen Ostseelaichdorschangelns aus Unkenntnis über die vielfältigen Unterschiede der diversen Dorschstämme herangezogene Vergleich mit den atlantischen Stämmen an den Küsten Norwegens, deren Reproduktion im Gegensatz zum Weststamm der Ostsee nahezu als ungefährdet betrachtet werden kann.

Gerade aus wissenschaftlicher Betrachtung heraus wird klar, dass das gezielte Bejagen, der Fang und das Töten von Laichdorschen im Winter an den Küsten der westlichen Ostsee eine massive Bedrohung für den sensibelsten aller weltweit existierenden Dorschstämme darstellt, der ohnehin akut in seinem Bestand gefährdet ist und nicht nur von uns Anglern geschätzt wird, sondern ein wesentlicher Faktor des ökologischen Gleichgewichts sowohl der offenen Flächen der westlichen Ostsee als auch im besonderen der Belt- und Sundgewässer ist. In einer Studie des Leibniz-Institut für Meereswissenschaften der Universität Kiel wurde schon in den 90'er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts nachgewiesen, dass der Reproduktionsfaktor der Winter(laich-)dorsche ca. um das 11-15-fache höher ist, als der der Bestandsdorsche der westlichen Ostsee. Dies ergab sich aus der Betrachtung von Bestandsverschiebungen von Dorschen unterschiedlicher Altersstufen in Abhängigkeit der jeweils beobachteten Intensität der Laichzüge. Damals ging man fälschlicherweise noch davon aus, dass der Winterlaichdorsch nur an der Küste entlang wanderte, bis man dann im Zusammenhang mit der Arkona-Studie entdeckte, dass dieser auch viel weiter (süd-)westlich gelegene Laichgründe nutzte, die eben gewissen Kutterkapitänen mittlerweile nur zu gut bekannt sind.
Wenn man diese jüngerenn Erkenntnisse hinzuzieht, wird der damals berechnete Faktor sogar noch höher liegen.
Wenn man den Bestand 3-4jähriger Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee betrachtet, heißt das einfach ausgedrückt, dass der Verlust von einem jetzt gefangenen Winterlaichdorsch diesen Bestand genauso verkleinert, wie der Fang von ca. 15 Stammdorschen im Sommer. 

Die gravierende Folge, dass jeder jetzt an der Ostsee gefangene Laichdorsch ein weiterer Sargnagel für den Weststamm ist, vermag man in ihrem Umfang wahrscheinlich erst zu ergründen, wenn man sich intensiver damit beschäftigt hat. Deshalb ist es auch verkehrt, hier einem 14-jährigen Jungen das vorzuwerfen. 
Wir können hier und anderswo nur immer und immer wieder informieren, zum Nachdenken auffordern und um das bitten, was ich ja auch schon in mein Flugblatt geschrieben habe:


----------



## Boedchen (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Auch wenn es traurig genug ist, dass hier immer wieder ein paar kurzsichtige Zeitgenossen sich und ihre gezielte Laichdorschangelei verteidigen und ausgerechnet auch noch solche für ihr gezieltes LD-Fischen bekannte Kutter wie die Forelle in den Himmel loben, verbieten kann man es ihnen nunmal nicht, denn verboten ist es nicht.
> Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich zwecklos ist, weil diese Menschen ohnehin kein wirkliches Interesse daran haben, sich ernsthaft mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, weise ich nochmal auf vieles in diesem Thread hier bereits Gesagte hin.
> ......



Ohne diesen ersten teil wäre es ja richtig klug gewesen ,
was ich mich die ganze zeit frage:
WAS BEZWECKST DU????
Wilst du wirklich was tun?
Wir leben in einer Demokratie ( naja...) , hier zählt mehrheit entscheidet.
Also: Ändere dein Logo in :
Schonzeit für Dorsch
sammele Unterschriften und bringe es in die Räte ein.
Sind genug da, wird sich keine vernünftige Partei darum drehen sich dessen anzunehmen. GERADE in Zeiten der Wahlen.

Schreibst du hin: ICH habe ein flugblatt.... 
so sinnig es erscheint , es verfehlt den Zweck.

So, nun genug des ganzen
bb


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Das Thema Schonzeit für Dorsch ist doch insoweit ausgelutscht, als dass allen, die sich ernsthaft damit beschäftigt haben, klar ist, dass eine generelle Schonzeit nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, sondern dass wohl einzig und allein Laichschonbezirke und strengste Kontrollen da was erreichen können.
Abgesehen von der Internationalität des Gewässers gibt es genug weitere Gegenargumente.
Aber um diese Argumentationskette nachvollziehen zu können, solltest Du hier erstmal von Anfang an lesen, dann wird Dir vielleicht manches klarer.

Ich hab mein Signaturbild oder den Banner jetzt schon in 5 verschiedenen Angelforen wiedergetroffen. Das zeigt mir, dass es überall Leute gibt, die bereit sind, bei sich den Anfang zu machen und zu versuchen, andere zu überzeugen, es ihnen gleich zu tun.
Wenn dadurch in 3-6 Jahren 500 - 1000 fangfähige Ü50er Weststamm-Dorsche mehr in der Deutschen Ostsee schwimmen, haben wir fast ohne Aufwand deutlich mehr gewonnen, als mit endlosen politischen Diskussionen.
Was ich bezwecke, kann ich Dir sagen: Aufklären, Informieren, Überzeugen
Und ohne da jetzt provozieren zu wollen, aber ICH tue was und DU????

Auch ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein ist immerhin ein Tropfen und damit deutlich mehr als jegliche heiße Luft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Honey,
er wird davon überzeugt sein, dass wenn er sie nicht fängt, tut das der Nächste.


----------



## seeschwalbe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Es gibt doch immer wieder irgendwelche sogenannte L D- Schützer, die sich wichtig machen müßen. Ich war am 20. Januar auf der Ostsee mir der M S
" Vorwärts " und in unserer Gegend schleppten 11 ( elf ) Kutter auf Dorsch.
Nun ratet mal was die in den Netzen hatten. Was wir selben sahen, als einer von dehnen das Netz einholte. Untermaßige und Laichdorsche.
Die Unterma0igen konnte man auch in Fischgeschäften kaufen.
Wir haben keinen Laichdorsche gefangen.


----------



## Fishcat23 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Tach,
Ich muß jetzt auch mal was loswerden.
Da ich einmal in der Woche mit dem Kutter oder mit dem BB auf der Ostsee unterwegs bin, weiß ich glaube ich wovon ich spreche. 
Zum Thema Forelle und Laichplätze.
Die Kutter aus der Kielerförde fahren seit 6 Wochen immer in das gleiche Gebiet.
In diesem Gebiet ist scheinbar sehr viel Nahrung ( Heringsschwärme auf dem Echolot ), ich habe nur an einem Tag dort viele Laichdorsche gefangen, an den anderen Tagen waren nur die " Küchendorsche " zu fangen. Die MS Forelle lag auch oft neben uns ( Blauort und Kehrheim ).
Es ist momentan wohl der einzige Platz wo Dorsche aller Größen gefangen werden. ( siehe Fangmeldungen Hhafen ).
Warum sollten die Kutter dort dann nicht hinfahren, die Jungs mit den Netzen pflügen auch täglich durch das selbe Gebiet.

Wenn ihr verlangt, dass keiner mehr von Jan - Mai auf die Kutter gehen soll, gibt das ab Mai auch keine Kutter mehr.#d
Es hängen hier auch überall Arbeitsplätze dran.
Und das die Dorsche durch die Ld Angelei ausgerottet werden glaubt ihr wohl selbst nicht.
Und diese Hetze und Beleidigungen in den Postings und PN gegen die Fänger sind echt das Letzte.
Der Junge hatte den Tag wohl den Fang seines Lebens, also gönnt es ihm auch.
Von mir dazu Petri.#6
Alex
Ps.
Schont die Laichdorschangler.


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Und diese Hetze und Beleidigungen in den Postings und PN gegen die Fänger sind echt das Letzte.
> .




Wenn jemand der Meinung ist er wird hier oder per PN beleidigt, könnt ihr das den Moderatoren melden.
So etwas braucht sich keiner gefallen lassen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## offense80 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Maikey schrieb:


> soll ich dir sagen warum es dir so übel war ,weil du hier ein fisch mit überfahrenen kindern vergleichst ,gehe mal inne ,da merkst du selber was du hier für senf schreibst #d




Sicher war es übertrieben diesen Vergleich zu schreiben, aber Lebewesen ist Lebewesen. Und nur weil wir am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen, haben wir noch lange nicht das Recht sowas....hmmmm moment mal-es ist ja gar nicht verboten Laichdorsch zu fangen....oh war mein Fehler. Sorry, dann muß ich jetzt aber langsam Sachen packen um morgen früh ordentlich Laichdorsche zu ziehen und übermorgen und überübermorgen, und ich nehme noch 39 andere Kollegen mit. Und dann warte ich ein wenig, und wenn ich dann ins Forum schaue, freu ich mich über die neuen Beiträge "Wo ist der Dorsch geblieben", "Dorschbestand besorgniserregend zurück gegangen" oder ähnlicher Beiträge.#q


----------



## Boedchen (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Abgesehen von der Internationalität des Gewässers gibt es genug weitere Gegenargumente.
> Aber um diese Argumentationskette nachvollziehen zu können, solltest Du hier erstmal von Anfang an lesen, dann wird Dir vielleicht manches klarer.
> 
> ...



OMG.. sag mal, hast DU mal ALLES (wirklich alles) gelsesen?
Ich habe keinerlei ahnung was du meinst MIT WEM du schreibst. Du meinst DEINE Sichtweise ist die richtige und gut?
Schonzeit..neee das ist ja zu viel Arbeit , und überhaupt könnte da ja der ein oder andere was gegen haben.
Sry, aber GERADE durch deinen Thread hast DU MIR gezeigt das du alles willst, aber wahrlich nicht wirklich was ändern.
Denn Ändern setzt mehr voraus als Lobbi gegen EINE Gruppe.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Honey,
> er wird davon überzeugt sein, dass wenn er sie nicht fängt, tut das der Nächste.



Tja, da sind sie wieder die : Ich lese was ICH meine und nicht das was andere schreiben.
Lese mal MEINEN text GENAU.
ICH binn KEIN LD Angler, ich binn ANGLER.
Ich war am 20ten auch auf der See, ja es hat sogar sehr viel spass gemacht. Und ich freue mich immernoch über sehlige Gesichter die Tolle Fische fangen durften.
Mal überlegen, habe ich einen Laichdorsch gefangen? 
JA , habe ich und SCHONEND Zurück gesetzt da ich auf das Gaff verzichtet habe. 
Und IHR??????? Ja klar , erst mal draufhauen OHNE das GANZE zu sehen. 

Mir geht es NICHT um LD oder Nicht LD , es geht mir NICHT um ANKLAGE und Meckern.
Ich habe Nachweislich KEIN Gegen Fangfoto Zerfleischer Avatar und zerfleische gleichzeitig welche die Fische gefangen haben. 

Ich kann nur sagen das es MIR darum geht eine diskusion FREI von vorwürfen zu führen. Natürlich habe ich nun BEWUST in diesem thread Provoziert , einfach um zu zeigen das es auch andere Seiten giebt.

Last es doch mit den GANZEN anfeindungen. Nehmt Argumente entgegen, diskutirt, sachlich und direkt aber hört verdammt nochmal auf mit dem Finger auf Leute zu zeigen die ihr nicht im geringsten kennt.
Selber loslaufen und Heringe im Laichgeschäft fangen, stolz seine Hornis hochhalten aber blos keine anderen Meinungen akzeptiren.


----------



## Boedchen (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ..
> Ich hab mein Signaturbild oder den Banner jetzt schon in 5 verschiedenen Angelforen wiedergetroffen. Das zeigt mir, dass es überall Leute gibt, die bereit sind, bei sich den Anfang zu machen und zu versuchen, andere zu überzeugen, es ihnen gleich zu tun......



PS: Deine Sig habe auch ICH in einigen foren gesehen,
gerade bei solchen Leuten die andere Angler zu verstehen geben das SIE  2M gross und viel stärker sind, und am besten alle die LD angeln  vermöbelt werden müsten.

Ist es DAS was ihr wollt?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Boedchen,
Du solltest dann auch meine Postings lesen.
Auch ich finde die persönlichen Beleidigungen völlig unangebracht.
Aufkläre ist richtig und nichts anderes tut Honey.
Es stimmt, dass hier einige für meine Begriffe weit über die Stränge schlagen. Ich weiß dass auch außerhalb der bekannten Laichgebiete mal ein LD gefangen wird, darum gehts ja auch gar nicht, sondern ums gezielte LD-Fischen. 
Und dass mit den Arbeitsplätzen, da hast Du auch Recht, nur musst Du das auch zu ende denken.


----------



## lügenbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich war letzten Sonntag auch dabei auf der Blauort 
Und am ende mußte ich fest stellen das dieser Longtörn als Dorsch und Plattfischangeln angesagt nur eine direckte Laichdorschtour war 

Warum wird das nicht vorher angesagt ?
Dann hätte ich nie an dieser Tour teil genommen#d


----------



## Fishcat23 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@ lügenbaron
Wieviele an Bord waren denn der gleichen Meinung wie du?
Hab bis jetzt nur gutes von der Tour gehört.
Alex


----------



## lügenbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> @ lügenbaron
> Wieviele an Bord waren denn der gleichen Meinung wie du?
> Hab bis jetzt nur gutes von der Tour gehört.
> Alex


 
Das kann ich dir nicht sagen 
Aber vieleicht sagt ja der eine oder ander der dabei war ja hier was dazu
Ist nur komisch das da Riesen Dorsche Gefangen wurden und man sieht keine Bilder


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Ist nur komisch das da Riesen Dorsche Gefangen wurden und man sieht keine Bilder



wunderst du dich wirklich darüber?


----------



## lahstedt (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Eristo schrieb:


> Eine Anmerkung möchte ich noch zufügen:
> Das gezielte Angeln auf LAICHDORSCHE ist für mich zum ......!!!



sprich es aus, zum Kotzen ..

#6


----------



## Fishcat23 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen
> Aber vieleicht sagt ja der eine oder ander der dabei war ja hier was dazu
> Ist nur komisch das da Riesen Dorsche Gefangen wurden und man sieht keine Bilder


 
Die Berichte und Bilder stehen ja auch unter Schinkenangeln Winter 2011 im KB.
Alex


----------



## lügenbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Die Berichte und Bilder stehen ja auch unter Schinkenangeln Winter 2011 im KB.
> Alex


 
Und wie man sieht ,sieht man nix


----------



## freibadwirt (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Sonntag auch dabei auf der Blauort
> Und am ende mußte ich fest stellen das dieser Longtörn als Dorsch und Plattfischangeln angesagt nur eine direckte Laichdorschtour war
> 
> Warum wird das nicht vorher angesagt ?
> Dann hätte ich nie an dieser Tour teil genommen#d


 
Ihr könnt jetzt sagen was ihr wollt aaaber wer um diese Zeit auf Dorsche fischt der nimmt es auch im kauf Laichdorsche zu fangen. Kann ja jeder machen wie er will aber später bitte nicht schimpfen:r das es keinen Dorsch mehr gibt.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Mir ist völlig klar und bewusst, dass wir nicht jeden erreichen und nicht jeder zugänglich ist für die klaren Argumente, die sich aus den Untersuchungen ergeben.
Aber dieser Thread hier ist wegen der Entwicklung der Dorschbestände in der Ostsee eröffnet worden. Wie die ist und in welche Richtung die sich entwickelt, können viele der häufig und seit Jahren dort Angelnden nachvollziehen.
Warum dass so ist und dass nicht nur die LD-Angler daran schuld sind, haben wir in diesem Thread zu genüge geklärt, genauso aber auch, welche Einflussgrößen insgesamt eine Rolle spielen.
Das klare und wichtigste Fazit daraus ist, dass wir dringend darauf hinarbeiten müssen, dass Schongebiete eingerichtet und vor allem auch überwacht werden.
Die zweite Schlussfolgerung ist, dass wir, wenn auch nur in kleinen Schritten, in Summe einen nicht unwesentlichen Beitrag leisten können, wenn wir dazu beitragen, dass möglichst viele Laichdorsche genau das tun können, was sie vorhaben.
Ich bin bestimmt der Letzte, der in irgendeiner Form einseitige und dann auch noch freiwillige Beschränkungen von Anglern einfordert. Aber in diesem Thema sehe ich derzeit keine andere erste Chance als eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung, solange wie die wichtigeren und Erfolg versprechenden Initiativen zur Ausweisung der Laichschonbezirke auf der politischen Ebene nicht voran kommen.

Und zu dem hier


> OMG.. sag mal, hast DU mal ALLES (wirklich alles) gelsesen?
> Ich habe keinerlei ahnung was du meinst MIT WEM du schreibst. Du meinst DEINE Sichtweise ist die richtige und gut?
> Schonzeit..neee das ist ja zu viel Arbeit , und überhaupt könnte da ja der ein oder andere was gegen haben.


kann ich nur sagen, dass ich weitaus mehr zu dem Thema gelesen habe, als nur die paar Postings hier im Thread. Und schreiben, bzw. telefonieren tue ich in erster Linie mit denen, die sich beruflich mit der Thematik beschäftigen.
Wie kommst Du darauf, bzw. woraus willst Du gelesen haben, dass hier irgendwo gesagt wurde, Schonzeit sei zuviel Arbeit??? Wie soll denn eine Schonzeitregelung aussehen, wenn zwei unterschiedliche Dorschstämme mit unterschiedlichen Laichzeiten und unterschiedlichen Anforderungen an Temperatur und Salzgehalt darin berücksichtigt werden (zumal es fast unmöglich ist, einen gefangenen Dorsch ohne genauere Untersuchung dem richtigen Stamm zuzuordnen)? Welche Argumente will man denn dafür gewinnen, wenn anteilsmäßig die Zahl der vorhandenen Laichdorsche des Weststammes im Januar bis März bei durchschnittlich 35-40% des Gesamtdorschbestandes der westlichen Ostsee liegt, es also durchaus auch für verantwortungsbewusste Angler und Berufsfischer möglich ist, Stammdorsche in ihren Aufenthaltsgewässern zu fangen?

Aber wie schon eingangs gesagt: Wir werden nicht jeden erreichen, aber jeder, den wir erreichen, ist ein Gewinn für die Ostseedorsche.


----------



## raubangler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ....
> Und wenn von den Verbänden nichts Neues kommt, bzw. diese genauso machtlos gegenüber Politik und Lobbyisten sind, können wir nur selbst im Kleinen uns darum bemühen, etwas zu bewegen.



wieviele angelverbote soll der vdsf denn nun noch pro woche erreichen?
die machen das nur ehrenamtlich und sind gerade in nrw im einsatz.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Wer redet denn von Angelverboten? Du???

Ich jedenfalls nicht, und der VdSF wird da auch nichts machen.
Die sind auch nicht in NRW im Einsatz sondern der LFV Westfalen und Lippe, der zwar dem VdSF angehört.


----------



## Fishcat23 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Und wie man sieht ,sieht man nix


 
Naja im KB Schinkenangel Winter 2011 Finale ( von Boedchen ) sind ein paar Fische und zufriedene Gesichter zu sehen und beschwert hat sich dort auch keiner, dass nur Dorsche gefangen wurden.
Am 20. hattet ihr Wind der Stärke 5 aus östlichen Richtungen, was glaubst du wie stark die Drift an den Plattfischstellen nördlich KO2 und H2 / H3 gewesen ist, aus meiner Erfahrung zuviel, um vernünftig Butt zu fischen.
Eggi hat wohl nur versucht jeden an den Fisch zu bringen, davon lebt er.
Alex


----------



## raubangler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von Angelverboten? Du???
> ....



was sind denn schonzeiten und schongebiete?
raeumliche und zeitliche angelverbote!

vielen dank aber auch!

und sich dann aber gleichzeitig ueber ein paar zu gruene verbandsfunktionaere aufregen.....


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Naja, wenn das Dein Horizont ist, erübrigt sich ja eine Antwort#d


----------



## raubangler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das Dein Horizont ist, erübrigt sich ja eine Antwort#d




_Nur nicht gleich sachlich werden! Es geht ja auch persönlich.
_A. Kuh


----------



## Maikey (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



offense80 schrieb:


> Sicher war es übertrieben diesen Vergleich zu schreiben, aber Lebewesen ist Lebewesen. Und nur weil wir am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen, haben wir noch lange nicht das Recht sowas....hmmmm moment mal-es ist ja gar nicht verboten Laichdorsch zu fangen....oh war mein Fehler. Sorry, dann muß ich jetzt aber langsam Sachen packen um morgen früh ordentlich Laichdorsche zu ziehen und übermorgen und überübermorgen, und ich nehme noch 39 andere Kollegen mit. Und dann warte ich ein wenig, und wenn ich dann ins Forum schaue, freu ich mich über die neuen Beiträge "Wo ist der Dorsch geblieben", "Dorschbestand besorgniserregend zurück gegangen" oder ähnlicher Beiträge.#q



lebewesen bleibt lebewesen das ist deine meinung ,im winter sind es die ld-dorsche im sommer die aale ,die franzosen düngen mit den aalen ihre felder ,was ändert sich nichts ,die japse schlachten die großen meeressäuger ab ,was ändert sich nichts !!! wenn es keine gesätzesänderung gibt seitens der politiker für angler u. berufsfischerrei wird es jahr für jahr weiter so gehen! ALSO regt euch ab u. geht angeln , soll ja nerven ......... 
und sag mal hab ich dich nicht auch schon auf der forelle gesehen ? 

SO das ist mein auch allerletzter beitrag zu den ganzen gemaug hier ,werde mich nicht mehr dazu aufregen ,habe nämlich keine zeit muß meine sachen vorbereiten fahre mit der FORELLE bald rauß ,wohin ?  zum krebse fangen au die stehen doch auch auf der liste ,oder ? 


PS. es ist ja bald wahl  ,vieleicht geht ihr hin u. ändert was....


----------



## offense80 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Maikey schrieb:


> und sag mal hab ich dich nicht auch schon auf der forelle gesehen ?



Das kann ich dir beantworten...nein ich war noch NIE auf der Forelle! Weder zur LD Zeit noch zu einer anderen Zeit. |wavey:


----------



## Boedchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> .....
> Wie kommst Du darauf, bzw. woraus willst Du gelesen haben, dass hier irgendwo gesagt wurde, Schonzeit sei zuviel Arbeit??? Wie soll denn eine Schonzeitregelung aussehen, wenn zwei unterschiedliche Dorschstämme mit unterschiedlichen Laichzeiten und unterschiedlichen Anforderungen an Temperatur und Salzgehalt darin berücksichtigt werden (zumal es fast unmöglich ist, einen gefangenen Dorsch ohne genauere Untersuchung dem richtigen Stamm zuzuordnen)? Welche Argumente will man denn dafür gewinnen, wenn anteilsmäßig die Zahl der vorhandenen Laichdorsche des Weststammes im Januar bis März bei durchschnittlich 35-40% des Gesamtdorschbestandes der westlichen Ostsee liegt, es also durchaus auch für verantwortungsbewusste Angler und Berufsfischer möglich ist, Stammdorsche in ihren Aufenthaltsgewässern zu fangen?
> ......



Tja, irgend wie scheint es wirklich schwierig zu sein darüber nachzudenken WIRKLICH was zu tun.
Seegebiet XXX bis XXY ( bekanne Laichplätze ) sind in der Zeit von 1.1 - 15.3 Laichschongebiet.

Komisch, in Süsswasser klappt das seit Jahren.
Und wo ist das schwierig gerade das zu Publizieren und DAFÜR eine Lobby zu gründen?
Warte,... das ist schwierig weil es nicht gerade sehr populär wäre? MACHBAR wäre es

@Lügenbaron , sry das ich es genau so schreibe,
aber wenn du mit mir auf der Blauort warst wirst auch du mitbekommen haben das fast 75% der gefandenen Dorsche KEINE LD waren.
In der Kiste meiner 2 Freunde die mitwaren befand sich bei 8 Fischen ein LD.
Das GEZIEHLT NUR LD geangelt wurde habe ich nicht mitbekommen. dafür waren es zu viele Untermassige und schlankbäuche. Ich hae mehr als 300 Foto´s und hatte auch dir angeboten sie zu bekommen.
Wie du mitbekommen haben solltest hatte ich so gut wie nicht geangelt aus Gesundheitlichen gründen und durfte mir die Zeit nehmen die Fänge zu inspizieren.
Der anteil an LD war gering. An Gewicht zusammengetragen evtl. so viel wie 1/3 aber an stückzahlen weit weit aus wehniger. Ich habe sogar tolle Foto´s von 90ger Dorschen welche KEINE Dickbäuche sind.
Desweiteren haben 95% auf dem Schiff Wattis gekauft. Also Ziel war eigentlich auch Butt, aber NICHT bei dem Wetter.
#q

Und ich habe nicht mit einem wort von KEINEM , AUCH NICHT VON DIR gehört:
Da mache ich nicht mit.
Also bitte beschwere dich nicht , finde ich sch..se sowas


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Zitat Boedchen
Komisch, in Süsswasser klappt das seit Jahren.
Und wo ist das schwierig gerade das zu Publizieren und DAFÜR eine Lobby zu gründen?
Warte,... das ist schwierig weil es nicht gerade sehr populär wäre? MACHBAR wäre es

Genau dass wird doch propagiert !
Hier genauso wie bei Politik und Verbänden.
Auch Fischereiwissenschaftler fordern das schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Boedchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zitat Boedchen
> Komisch, in Süsswasser klappt das seit Jahren.
> Und wo ist das schwierig gerade das zu Publizieren und DAFÜR eine Lobby zu gründen?
> Warte,... das ist schwierig weil es nicht gerade sehr populär wäre? MACHBAR wäre es
> ...



ähhmmm.. dann lese den thread ein bischen höher mal, da isses doch falsch was ich schreibe.
Ja was denn nu?


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

 tu das mal, bevor weitere Missverständnisse entstehen.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Zu der Schinkentour mit der Blauort äußer ich mich nicht, weil ich nicht dabei war und es ja offensichtlich unterschiedliche Eindrücke darüber gibt, aber dazu


Boedchen schrieb:


> Tja, irgend wie scheint es wirklich schwierig zu sein darüber nachzudenken WIRKLICH was zu tun.
> Seegebiet XXX bis XXY ( bekanne Laichplätze ) sind in der Zeit von 1.1 - 15.3 Laichschongebiet.
> 
> Komisch, in Süsswasser klappt das seit Jahren.
> ...


Ich hoffe, dass es *machbar* ist und bin auch dabei, Entsprechendes vorzubereiten. Wenn wir uns dahingehend so einig sind, dann sollten wir uns auch genau darauf verständigen, das anzustreben!!!



Boedchen schrieb:


> ähhmmm.. dann lese den thread ein bischen höher mal, da isses doch falsch was ich schreibe.
> Ja was denn nu?


Da hattest Du von Schonzeiten geschrieben, also einem generellen Zeitraum, in dem das Dorschangeln verboten wird, bzw. gefangene Dorsche zurück zu setzen sind. Und genau das halte ich für nicht durchführ-/setzbar (schon gar nicht auf den Kuttern).

Ich hoffe, damit sind alle Missverständnisse ausgeräumt :m


----------



## Boedchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> tu das mal, bevor weitere Missverständnisse entstehen.



Verweis:


Honeyball schrieb:


> .... Wie soll denn eine  Schonzeitregelung aussehen, wenn zwei unterschiedliche Dorschstämme mit  unterschiedlichen Laichzeiten und unterschiedlichen Anforderungen an  Temperatur und Salzgehalt darin berücksichtigt werden (zumal es fast  unmöglich ist, einen gefangenen Dorsch ohne genauere Untersuchung dem  richtigen Stamm zuzuordnen)? Welche Argumente will man denn dafür  gewinnen, wenn anteilsmäßig die Zahl der vorhandenen Laichdorsche des  Weststammes im Januar bis März bei durchschnittlich 35-40% des  Gesamtdorschbestandes der westlichen Ostsee liegt, es also durchaus auch  für verantwortungsbewusste Angler und Berufsfischer möglich ist,  Stammdorsche in ihren Aufenthaltsgewässern zu fangen?
> 
> ...





Honeyball schrieb:


> Das Thema Schonzeit für Dorsch ist doch insoweit ausgelutscht, als dass  allen, die sich ernsthaft damit beschäftigt haben, klar ist, dass eine  generelle Schonzeit nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, sondern dass  wohl einzig und allein Laichschonbezirke und strengste Kontrollen da  was erreichen können.
> Abgesehen von der Internationalität des Gewässers gibt es genug weitere Gegenargumente.
> ...
> ...




Was mich wieder zu MEINEM Punkt bringt:
Labert nicht so viel, macht etwas.
ABER NICHT ( und GENAU DARUM GEHT ES MIR ) Lobbi hetze gegen die anderen ANgler.
Denn GENAU DAS passiert. Leider artet es hier und da aus und wird radikal. Und DAS hat NICHTS mit dem zu tun was IHR hier publiziert.
Im Augenblick wird hier zu 90% Mit dem Finger gezeigt.
Und DAS ist das was MICH so stört.
Ich kann doch nicht eine sig tragen in der steht gegen fangbild zwerfleischer / gegen Moralapostel und zeitgleich mit dem Finger zeigen. Das ist ja sowas von unglaubwürdig...

Und da sind wir an Pudels Kern.
Nicht zeigen, nicht schimpfen, nicht gegen die Menschen und Angler lobbi treiben sondern was ändern. 
so z.bsp wie ich schon schrieb: 
Bringt einen entwurf , sammelt unterschriften und bewegt was 
Ansonsten sehe ich das alles nur als Hetze gegen andere Angler und DAS Nervt


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

ich schrieb genau wie Honey auch schon, dass Hetze und Fingerrzeige auf einzelne völlig unangebracht ist.
Nochmal:
LD-angeln ist nicht verboten ! Wir können und dürfen nur versuchen aufzuklären.
Perönliche Anmache, wie sie von einigen getätigt wird finde ich wie Du auch untere Schublade. 
Schaun wir mal die letzte Fangmeldung an, das ist ein 14-jähriger!
Auch Honey macht ihm keinen Vorwurf!  

Zum "mach was"  meinst Du wirklich, dass das Flugblatt alles ist ?
Bei Schongebieten Ostsee geht es um EU-Fischereipolitik. 
Les Dir den Tröööt mal von vorne durch. Ist zwar ne ganze Menge, aber sicher auch interessant. 
Hier im AB können wir nur Angler ansprechen, Entscheidungsträger ereichen wir hier nicht, sondern auf anderen Wegen. 

Ps ich habe sehr wohl erkannt, dass Du kein gezielter LD-Fischer bist


----------



## Boedchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

So, um zum schluss für mich zu kommen.
Wenn ihr einen entwurf habt der hand und fuss hat und unterstützung bedarf binn ich gerne bereit dieses zu unterschreiben.
Driftet das hier und in anderen Foren weiter ab gegen einzelne Angler werdet ihr nichts erreichen.

So long , und denkt mal drüber nach ob es nicht sinnvoll ist pers. angriffe auf Foto´s UND deren Angler zu löschen.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Wir bemühen uns doch genau darum, dass auch weiterhin Fangfotos veröffentlicht werden und dass diejenigen, die sofort loslamentieren oder gar hetzen, wie Du es schreibst, in die Schranken verwiesen werden.
Deshalb sind z.B. einzelne Postings aus dem OffTopic-Thread *nicht* hier rein kopiert worden, eben weil da gehetzt und gemotzt wurde, so, dass es hart an der Verwarnungsgrenze war.

Aber wieso schließt das eine das andere in Deinen Augen aus?
Ich kann doch trotzdem an Angler appellieren, die Laichdorsche zu schonen, auch wenn ich gleichzeitig das Motzen über Fangbilder von waidgerecht getöteten Fischen zu unterbinden versuche. Da geht es doch um zwei ganz unterschiedliche Themen. Dass diese Diskussion wieder entbrannt ist, weil jemand stolz auf seine dicken LD-Damen ist, war nur Auslöser und Anlass, das Thema weiter zu führen.
Mit den Bannern und Logos ist ein winziges Schrittchen in eine Richtung gemacht worden, die einen weiten Weg darstellt.
Und es wird weitere kleine und große Schritte geben, dafür setze ich mich ein und dafür halte ich Kontakt zu Ähnlichdenkenden. Wenn natürlich jemand eine Idee hat, vorpreschen möchte, selbst schon mal was in die Hand nehmen möchte, umso besser.
Auch Du könntest, wenn Du wolltest und das für sinnvoll erachtest, gezielt etwas zum Schutz der Laichdorsche tun, bzw. hättest etwas tun können: Z.B. Dich dort, wo Du sonst noch aktiv bist, dafür einsetzen, dass Kuttergemeinschaftstouren grundsätzlich außerhalb der Zeitspanne Januar-März geplant und organisiert werden, auch wenn es vielleicht ursprünglich mit Wattis auf Platte gehen sollte. Wie gesagt, ich kann es nicht beurteilen, aber aus meiner Sicht und mit dem Hintergedanken des LD-Schutzes hätte ich mich hier im AB entsprechend dagegen stark gemacht.
Mag sein, dass das vielerorts anders gesehen wird, OK, aber dann kann jeder, der sich hier umfassender informiert hat, die Daten und Fakten zurate ziehen und vielleicht einzelne im persönlichen Gespräch überzeugen.


----------



## Boedchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Auch Du könntest, wenn Du wolltest und das für sinnvoll erachtest, gezielt etwas zum Schutz der Laichdorsche tun, bzw. hättest etwas tun können: Z.B. Dich dort, wo Du sonst noch aktiv bist, dafür einsetzen, dass Kuttergemeinschaftstouren grundsätzlich außerhalb der Zeitspanne Januar-März geplant und organisiert werden, auch wenn es vielleicht ursprünglich mit Wattis auf Platte gehen sollte. Wie gesagt, ich kann es nicht beurteilen, aber aus meiner Sicht und mit dem Hintergedanken des LD-Schutzes hätte ich mich hier im AB entsprechend dagegen stark gemacht.
> Mag sein, dass das vielerorts anders gesehen wird, OK, aber dann kann jeder, der sich hier umfassender informiert hat, die Daten und Fakten zurate ziehen und vielleicht einzelne im persönlichen Gespräch überzeugen.



Klares NEIN,
denn wie du an meinen Post gelesen hast war es eine tolle Tour, der GROSSTEIL der Dorsche waren KEINE LD.
Die LD die gefangen wurden waren rappe voll mit Fisch.
Ein Beweisfoto findest du sogar im o.g. thread.
Da spuckt ein 97ger dorsch einen 45cm dorsch aus.
Also um es auf den Punkt MIT DER Tour zu bringen.
Die gefangenen Fische waren ( obwohl teilweise LD ) Jäger die Ihrer Beute folgten.
Also war GERADE diese tour keine Jagd auf LD sondern RD ( Raubdorsch).
Das soll nichts verschönigen, das LD dabei war ist schlicht weg pech gewesen. ABER die Tour im grossen und ganzen absolut i.o.

In dem Sinne , auf eine hoffentliche lösung des Probl. an Politischer Front


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

OK, dann ist gegen die Tour an sich auch nichts einzuwenden.

Aber Du siehst umgekehrt, dass und warum eine Schonzeit nicht angebracht ist, im Gegensatz zu Schongebieten.:m


----------



## Boedchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, dann ist gegen die Tour an sich auch nichts einzuwenden.
> 
> Aber Du siehst umgekehrt, dass und warum eine Schonzeit nicht angebracht ist, im Gegensatz zu Schongebieten.:m



JA und NEIN
Es ist doch möglich ( und das meinte ich ) ein Gebit XXX in der Zeit vom.. bis.. zu sperren ( geht im Wattenmeer auch) und in der Zeit von ddd bis eee ein anderes.
2 Stämme 2 Gebiete 

Das würde allen helfen und keiner hätte mehr grund rumzunörgeln.
Die Kutter werden und können sogar von der Küste aus beobachtet werden wo sie langschippern, ebenso die Trowler.
Also das logischte wäre es.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ja, da bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir.
Laichschonbezirke mit zeitlich begrenzten Befischungs-/Befahrungsverboten, vielleicht sogar streng bezogen auf die Laichperiode des Weststammes in den Wintermonaten, das wäre sicherlich eine Lösung, die auch für Kutterkapitäne und Berufsfischer tragbar ist.#6


----------



## Boedchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir.
> Laichschonbezirke mit zeitlich begrenzten Befischungs-/Befahrungsverboten, vielleicht sogar streng bezogen auf die Laichperiode des Weststammes in den Wintermonaten, das wäre sicherlich eine Lösung, die auch für Kutterkapitäne und Berufsfischer tragbar ist.#6



Geht doch ^^ #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

das problem bleibt, dass die meißten Laichgebiete in internationalen Gewässern sind, da müssen also alle Ostseeanrheinerstaaten mitziehen.
Wahrscheinlich sogar die EU-Fischfangkommission.  Es darf ja wohl nicht sein, dass z.B. die Niederländer ihre Kabeljauquote zum Teil in der Ostsee erfüllen.


----------



## Boedchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das problem bleibt, dass die meißten Laichgebiete in internationalen Gewässern sind, da müssen also alle Ostseeanrheinerstaaten mitziehen.
> Wahrscheinlich sogar die EU-Fischfangkommission.  Es darf ja wohl nicht sein, dass z.B. die Niederländer ihre Kabeljauquote zum Teil in der Ostsee erfüllen.



kleiner Tip: Fange klein an , die Welt zu beherschen haben andere versucht und sind gescheitert
Also wie sagt u.a. ihr das: Geht mit beispiel vorann.
:vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

na also, so ein Flugblatt z.B. ist ein kleiner Anfang.
und hier darüber sachlich diskutieren, wie jetzt hat sicher eine größere Wirkung als Du vieleicht glaubst. Hier lesen viele mit!!
Schau mal unten in die Benutzerliste, im Moment lesen hier 9 Leute, 3 davon sind Gäste.
Deshalb geb ich Dir völlig Recht, dass das Herumhacken auf Einzelne völlig fehl am Platz ist


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



> Deshalb geb ich Dir völlig Recht, dass das Herumhacken auf Einzelne völlig fehl am Platz ist



Wie auch schon an anderer Stelle bemerkt:
Gerade diese immer wieder aufkeimende Uneinigkeit unter uns Anglern macht alles nur noch umso schwerer.
Deshalb freue ich mich ja auch, dass meine Idee mit dem Signaturlogo auch in anderen Foren angenommen wurde.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

ja Honey, es ist ein Samenkorn aus dem ein kleines Pflänzchen geworden ist. Deine Freude ist berechtigt und sollte Dich / uns bestärken, weiter zu machen.


----------



## Boedchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wie auch schon an anderer Stelle bemerkt:
> Gerade diese immer wieder aufkeimende Uneinigkeit unter uns Anglern macht alles nur noch umso schwerer.
> Deshalb freue ich mich ja auch, dass meine Idee mit dem Signaturlogo auch in anderen Foren angenommen wurde.



Ich weis ich zerpflücke wieder, aber genau das ist eines der probleme.
Denn es haben dann ganz viele übernommen die es FALSCH rüberbrigen. Nämlich mit Gewaltandrohungen ect.
Und DAS hat mich überhaupt erst dazu gebracht mich hier aufzuregen über solche Menschen.
so, nu genug genörgelt


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ....
> Ich kann doch trotzdem an Angler appellieren, die Laichdorsche zu schonen,.....



Wenn Du nur das tun wuerdest, waere die Welt ja in Ordnung.

Aber nein, es muessen ja auch fuer Angler Sperrgebiete her, die 'strengstens kontrolliert' werden.

Typisch deutsch, immer die eigene Meinung in Verbote fuer die Anderen kippen zu wollen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Raubangler,
es geht nicht um Sperrgebiete für Angler, sondern für alle
Also auch für die Berufsfischer.


----------



## hans albers (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

moin,


@raubangler

ich glaube , du hast nichts verstanden,
oder willst es nicht.

es geht um schongebiete für alle,
darunter fallen natürlich auch wir als angler 
,wenn die kutter dort nicht mehr hinfahren dürften.
logisch , oder?

greez
lars


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Maßnahmen wie Schonbezirke oder künstliche Riffe kommen allen 
zu gute die nicht nur auf den schnellen Profit aus sind. Fischer, 
Touristen, Wirtschaft und natürlich auch die Fische profitieren davon.

Mal ein bisschen Input...
http://www.riff-nienhagen.de/
http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/mee...m_schutz_des_sylter_aussenriffs/ansicht/bild/
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/kuenstliche-riffe-eine-u-bahn-fuer-die-fische-1.211060
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-11334.html

uvm...

Nur an sich zu denken und die Augen zu verschließen bis es zu spät ist 
ist nämlich auch eine in unseren Landen immer wieder anzutreffende Eigenschaft


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hat zwar nichts mit LD zu tun aber auch zwei gute Videos zu 
dem Thema Schutz des Lebensraumes Wasser,

http://www.riff-nienhagen.de/videog...e_in_der_ostsee/067_riffe_in_der_ostsee.shtml
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2fZcmjbqpA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> @raubangler
> ...



Ob es alle inkl. der Chinesen auf dem Mond betrifft, ist doch voellig latte!

ES BETRIFFT UNS!
Und Verursacher dieses Angelverbotes sind dann ausgerechnet Angler....

Ist wie mit dem VDSF.
Verbote hier, Verbote da.
Was waere schon ein Angelausflug ohne 5 Verbotsschilder?


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

raubangler, aus Dir werde ich irgendwie nicht schlau. Ich weiß nicht, warum Du Dich so sehr darauf versteift hast, mich hier schlecht zu machen und zu diskreditieren mit Teilthemen, die hier längst ausdiskutiert sind und mit Querverweisen auf Meinungsäußerungen von mir, die aus ganz anderen Zusammenhängen stammen.#c Oder trägst Du mir Deine Verwarnung von vor zwei Jahren immer noch nach?
Statt mit Argumenten und Fakten zu glänzen, fällst Du eigentlich nur durch Deine unsachlichen Angriffe gegen meine Person auf und beschwerst Dich dann prompt, wenn ich genauso persönlich werde.#d#d#d
Wenn Du, warum auch immer, gegen Laichschutzzonen bist und das begründen kannst, wird jeder hier (oder zumindest die meisten) über Deine Argumente nachdenken und sie entweder akzeptieren oder zu widerlegen versuchen. So könnten wir hier auch Dich in eine konstruktive Diskussion einbeziehen. Ansonsten bliebe nur der Eindruck, dass Du unbedingt gezielt Laichdorsche in ihren Laichgebieten befischen möchtest. Wenn das so ist, würde ich auch dies als Deine Meinung akzeptieren können, aber dann halte ich es für unangebracht von Dir, einen sachlichen und bisher informativen Thread zur Entwicklung der Ostseedorschbestände immer wieder derart zu stören.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Das Vorposting bezog sich nicht auf Dein letztes Posting.

Dazu:
Es geht bei den Laichschonbezirken um räumlich und zeitlich begrenzte Einschränkungen, die *alle* betreffen, Berufsfischer, Fangflotten, Kutterkapitäne und natürlich auch Angler.
Wer die Ostsee kennt, weiß, dass es für Angler auch in den Monaten Januar-März genügend andere erfolgversprechende Fanggebiete und -methoden gibt.
Die von Dir angeprangerten "Verbote", haben also noch nichtmal den Stellenwert einer Zander- oder Hechtschonzeit, oder akzeptierst Du diese auch nicht?


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Danke Torsk
man kann gut sehen, was in einem nicht befischten Gebiet sich so entwickelt.
Hoffentlich schauen sich das ne Menge Leute an


----------



## Brikz83 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Die Idee der Laichschonbezirke ist, wie ihr alle schon sagt, wahscheinlich die einzige Möglichkeit mit einem verhältnismäßig geringen Aufwand maximale Erfolge zu erzielen. Natürlich wird es immer das Problem der Überwachung geben und somit der Kosten. Wie gesagt, Regeln die nicht überprüft werden, die werden halt meistens auch irgendwann missachtet. Außerdem sind natürlich auch   verschienden Lobbys ein Problem, denn die EU neigt dazu auf Druck von bestimmten Industriezweigen ganz schnell mal die ein oder andere Ausnahmeregelung zu beschließen. Wenn dann sollte es definitv eine absolute Regelung bleiben, die auch nicht (was ja auch gerne bei den Fanquoten gemacht wird) bei einer spürbaren Verbesserung der Bestandsdichte wieder gelockert wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

richtig Briks,
bei der Eu liegen die größten Probs, 
und ein Alleingang in Hohheitsgewässern macht wenig Sinn


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn Du, warum auch immer, gegen Laichschutzzonen bist und das begründen kannst,....



Bin ich doch gar nicht - nur nicht für Angler!

Angelverbote haben in D fast immer einen dauerhaften Charakter. Sie werden noch an unsere Kinder vererbt und wuerden vermutlich auch noch dann bestehen, wenn bereits laengst wieder Trawler durch diese Schutzgebiete ziehen.

Ausserdem gibt es keinen Grund dafuer, die Angler ebenfalls in die Thematik 'Ueberfischung der Meere' mit reinzuziehen.
Da existiert bisher in der Gesellschaft, trotz Deiner Bemuehungen und der von berufsfischerei-abhaengigen Instituten, ein klarer Fokus auf die Berufsfischer.
Und das soll auch so bleiben!

Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder das Gejammer, dass auch die Angler ihren Beitrag zum Artenschutz leisten muessen und man nicht immer nur auf andere zeigen darf.
Doch, darf man, denn wo wollt Ihr anfangen und vor allem, wo wollt Ihr aufhoeren?
Was naemlich echte Artenschuetzer vom Angeln allgemein halten, koennt Ihr beim NABU nachlesen. Das heisst dann, Licht aus Marie....

@H
Kaempfe Du fuer die Dorsche, ohne meine Rechte und die der anderen Angler einschraenken zu wollen.
Und wenn Du dafuer einen gemeinnuetzigen Verein gruendest, erhaelst Du sogar von mir eine Spende.


P.S.
Mit den Verwarnungen hast Du ein besseres Gedaechnis als ich.
Ich kann mich nur noch an einen Klempner aus Schwerin erinnern.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

oha, Schonbezierke für Alle, nur nicht für Angler, dass von Anglern gefordert , wow-


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

OK, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass das durchsetzbar ist, es ist auf jeden Fall die allerbeste Lösung für uns Angler.
Da hast Du natürlich völlig recht.

Stimmst Du uns denn zu, dass Schonbezirke für alle, auch für Angler, dann die zweitbeste Lösung sind? Also quasi der Kompromiss, den man eingehen könnte, damit andere mit einer weitaus stärkeren Lobby sich nicht überfahren fühlen.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich meinte natürlich, Schonbezirke für Dorsche, in denen auch Angler nicht angeln dürfen:m


----------



## Brikz83 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Obwohl Schonbezirke für Angler manchmal was schönes wären 
Vielleicht als Paragraph 2 der Laichdorschverordnung :q


----------



## Boedchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Obwohl Schonbezirke für Angler manchmal was schönes wären
> Vielleicht als Paragraph 2 der Laichdorschverordnung :q



LOOOOL|bigeyes
Ja los schon mich :k
Obwohl , wenn ich hier manches lese besser:
verschone Mich vor dehnen


----------



## scp (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin,finde ich richtig gut Dorsche die bei 1,04m !14,75kg wiegen da ziehen wir 6-8kg Laich ab.Hab ich grade gelesen im Board.Ich bin für ein Fangverbot von Dezember bis März,auch wenn jetzt wieder ein paar Dorsche gefangen werden. Durch Klima,Überfischung,Genetik : Abschöpfung der schnell wachsenden Fische u.s.w,ist der Bestand mehr als gefährdet.In der westlichen Ostsee sieht es schlimm aus.MfG.


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass das durchsetzbar ist, es ist auf jeden Fall die allerbeste Lösung für uns Angler.
> Da hast Du natürlich völlig recht.
> 
> Stimmst Du uns denn zu, dass Schonbezirke für alle, auch für Angler, dann die zweitbeste Lösung sind? Also quasi der Kompromiss, den man eingehen könnte, damit andere mit einer weitaus stärkeren Lobby sich nicht überfahren fühlen.



Die Angler stehen einfach ueberhaupt nicht zur Diskussion!

Du kannst Dein Anliegen auch als Bürger dieses Landes vorbringen - ohne Bezug auf Angler und dem Hinweis, dass Du selbst ein Angler bist.
Es ist auf Deiner Stirn ja auch nicht eintätowiert, dass Du Angler bist.

Zumal man als Angler bei der möglichen Gruppe der Verbündeten gegen die Trawler - den echten Naturschützern - sowieso keinen Stich sehen würde.

Da gibt es nur Missverständnisse.
Du findest z.B. Laichschongebiete und Mindestmasse für Zander toll.
Echte Naturschützer fragen sich nur, welche Schwachmaten für die Ausbreitung der Zander verantwortlich sind.

Wenn Du wirklich was erreichen willst, was über Angelverbote für Angler hinausgehen soll, dann kannst Du Deine Energie und Dein Wissen direkt bei diesen Naturschutzverbänden einbringen.

Hier z.B.:
http://www.nabu.de/themen/meere/fische/12188.html

Da geht es nur um industrielle Fangflotten.
Und nicht um Angler.


----------



## Macker (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin 
Ich möchte jetzt auch mal was zu dem Schinkenangeln sagen.
Das Schinkenangeln habe Ich Organisiert.
Es war ein ganz normaler Longtörn bei dem Ich lediglich 27 Plätze gebucht hatte.
Also KEINE Vollcharter somit habe Ich auch keinen Einflus auf das Fanggebiet.
Wenn Ich jetzt gefragt werde auf was Angeln wir denn?
Kann Ich auch nur sagen Normalerweise läuft so ein Longtörn halbe halbe.
Also Pilken und Naturködern wenn es auf gund der Witterung eine reine Dorschtour wird ist das so.
Solange Ich nicht gegen geltendes Recht Verstosse werde Ich Weiterhin das Ganze Jahr Kuttern.
Ich werde auch im nächsten Jahr Versuchen mein Schinkenangeln zu Veranstalten.
Jetzt noch ein Paar anmerkungen zu der hetze die hier Veranstaltet wird.
Es wird hier auf die MS Forelle geschimpft wie Verrückt.
Wer mich Kennt weiß das Ich kein Freund von Herrn M bin.
Schaut doch mal 3 Jahre zurück wie Ihr den Kutter hier gefeiert habt.
Oder war das bloss weil er hier Werbepartner war mit seinem Vorzeigekutter.
Der als Maßstab für die ganze Flotte gelten sollte.
Zur Signatur und Flugblättern ja sogar Aufklebern.
Mach mal gleich was fertig mit Laich Hering auf dem Laich Heringsfestival werden deine LD Flugblätter ja ganz Groß rauskommen.
Warum hier Überhaupt noch jemand seine Fänge Postet ist mir eh Schleierhaft.
Da es hier ja eh fast nur Neidhammel gibt die alles mit zu Groß,zu Klein, zuviel
Kommentieren.
Macht euch dochmal die Mühe und Schaut was die Leute hier früher an Angelterminen reingesetzt haben und was heute noch reinkommt.
Oder habe Ich zb den Termin für die Boardie Kuttertour 2010 Übersehen?
Wenn Ich in anderen Foren mit einem Bruchteil an Mitgliedern sehe was da gemacht wird.
Da werden auch Fänge gepostet und dann wird gefragt womit hast den geangelt?
Für mich kann Ich nur Sagen ob hier weiter auf dem Level gemotzt wird oder nicht Stört mich herzlich wenig.
Das ändert nichts daran das Ich auch weiter ganzjährig Angeln fahre.
So jetzt könnt Ihr wieder auf meiner Unwissenheit rumdröhnen.
Von Angeboten Körperlicher Gewalt bitte Ich abzusehen,da Ich schon älter wie 14 Jahre bin.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## beschu (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

#6 du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!!!!#hgruss beschu





Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich möchte jetzt auch mal was zu dem Schinkenangeln sagen.
> Das Schinkenangeln habe Ich Organisiert.
> Es war ein ganz normaler Longtörn bei dem Ich lediglich 27 Plätze gebucht hatte.
> ...


----------



## Carptigers (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Good posting. #6


----------



## offense80 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Moin Moin 
Ich möchte jetzt auch mal was zu dem Schinkenangeln sagen.
Das Schinkenangeln habe Ich Organisiert.

Find ich cool von dir das du es machst, da es mit sehr viel Arbeit und Stress verbunden ist. Dafür hast du meine Hochachtung.
 
Solange Ich nicht gegen geltendes Recht Verstosse werde Ich Weiterhin das Ganze Jahr Kuttern.

Das ist es ja gerade-es gibt leider kein solches  Gesetz oder Verbot, daher wird  ja leider immer noch zur Laichzeit  rausgefahren.


Jetzt noch ein Paar anmerkungen zu der hetze die hier Veranstaltet wird.

Wieso Hetze? Es ist ein offener Meinungsaustausch


Zur Signatur und Flugblättern ja sogar Aufklebern.
Mach mal gleich was fertig mit Laich Hering auf dem Laich Heringsfestival werden deine LD Flugblätter ja ganz Groß rauskommen.

Gute Idee, hast du schon ein paar Vorschläge 

Warum hier Überhaupt noch jemand seine Fänge Postet ist mir eh Schleierhaft.
Da es hier ja eh fast nur Neidhammel gibt die alles mit zu Groß,zu Klein, zuviel
Kommentieren.

Es geht hier doch um Laichdorsche, da kann man doch nicht von Neid sprechen.



Für mich kann Ich nur Sagen ob hier weiter auf dem Level gemotzt wird oder nicht Stört mich herzlich wenig.
Das ändert nichts daran das Ich auch weiter ganzjährig Angeln fahre.
So jetzt könnt Ihr wieder auf meiner Unwissenheit rumdröhnen.

Sagt doch keiner das du Unwissend bist. Wir alle wissen doch nicht alles 

Von Angeboten Körperlicher Gewalt bitte Ich abzusehen,da Ich schon älter wie 14 Jahre bin.

Wer hat hier körperliche Gewalt angedroht? Da muß ich was überlesen haben. 
Aber wenn du älter wie 14 bist, wäre für dich die Schonzeit eh vorbei lol....war Spaß ok?


----------



## lügenbaron (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich werde auf jeden fall in zukunft im januar und februar nicht mehr auf Dorsch Angeln 
Die Bösen Blicke und Sprüche meiner Frau am letzten Sonntag haben gereicht


----------



## Brikz83 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

bekommt man diese Blicke nicht immer vom Frauchen, wenn man zum angeln geht? 

So zum Thema:
Ich muss ganz klar sagen, ich verstehe jeden Kutterkapitän der die Laichgründe der Leos anfährt. Es ist nunmal eine Dienstleistung und wenn es der Kunde wünscht (und es Gesetzeskonform ist) da bleibt einem ja kaum eine andere wahl, außer man will seine Kunden nicht an die Konkurenz verlieren. Dazu kommt und ich denke das kann jeder bestätigen, das zum größten Teil Touristen und Sonntagsangler mit den Kuttern rausfahren. Die Interessiert wenn sie eiinige Stunden Anfahrt hinter sich haben nämlich nur eins, möglichst viel Fisch mit nach hause zu nehmen.


----------



## Boedchen (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich möchte jetzt auch mal was zu dem Schinkenangeln sagen.
> Das Schinkenangeln habe Ich Organisiert.
> Es war ein ganz normaler Longtörn bei dem Ich lediglich 27 Plätze gebucht hatte.
> ...



Küsschen , Schmatzi 
Jörg, ich habe es eingehend geschrieben.
Nun nochmal für ALLE , mich KOTZT , Ja es kotzt mich richtig mega an das Angler Mitfahren, auf dem Boot NICHT EIN TON LAUT sagen und hier aufschlagen.
Jörg, die Tour war Klasse, es war NICHT DAS GERINGSTE dagegen einzuwenden denn es waren RAUBDORSCHE.
Jeder der es nicht gesehen hat hatte wohl noch frost vor den Augen. 
Jörg , ich werde in zukunft sehr sehr oft dabei sein.
Klasse Planung,super tour und was deine körperliche / Altersbedingte aussage angeht. Da stehen dann 2 , ich direkt vor dir .

PS: Und sprüche : warum sieht mann keine LD auf den foto´s.
Ja warum wohl nicht? ? Weil es ein verschwindend geringer Teil war.
Und Foto´s hatte ich angeboten rauszugeben. Also auf gut deutsch:
Klappe halten wenn man nicht weis wovon mann spricht.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@macker und boedchen:
Wieso meint ihr Anlass zu haben, Eure Tour hier verteidigen zu müssen????#c Das war doch längst geklärt....


Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, dann ist gegen die Tour an sich auch nichts einzuwenden.
> 
> Aber Du siehst umgekehrt, dass und warum eine Schonzeit nicht angebracht ist, im Gegensatz zu Schongebieten.:m




Und der Vergleich mit  anderen Foren ist hier nicht nur völlig OT, sondern auch absolut überflüssig. Dass in Foren, wo sich quasi jeder persönlich kennt, was anderes abläuft als hier, sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Übrigens: die Boardiekuttertour ist vor ein paar Jahren gezielt und bewusst aus dem Winter hinaus verlegt worden!


----------



## raubangler (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hier ist auch ein schoenes Beispiel, wie freiwillige Selbstbeschraenkungen dann per Gesetz fuer alle kommen sollen:

"""
Die freiwillige Vereinbarung läuft Ende 2007 aus. WWF, Angler- und Wassersportverbände sowie das Umweltministerium wollen die Regelung danach möglichst dauerhaft umsetzen. 
"""

http://www.wwf.de/regionen/ostsee/naturschutz-und-wassersport/

Ja, ja.
Angeln und Naturschutz passt prima zusammen.
Die Angler muessen nur auf ihr Hobby verzichten.
Und schon sind alle zufrieden.

"""
Durch Tabuzonen und Beschränkungen für ....Angelboote, Höchstgeschwindigkeiten für Boote und Mindestabstände zu ökologisch wertvollen Zonen....
"""

Verbote hier, Verbote da.
Und ueberall haben auch noch sog. Angler mitgemischt.

Und wenn die Küsten alle dicht sind, kommen jetzt eben weitere Schutzgebiete auf dem Meer.


----------



## hawken (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Jetzt verkneif ich mir ,auch was zu dem Thema zu Schreiben. 
Raubangler hat es auf den Punkt gebracht ..


----------



## Macker (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @macker und boedchen:
> Wieso meint ihr Anlass zu haben, Eure Tour hier verteidigen zu müssen????#c Das war doch längst geklärt....
> 
> 
> ...



@honeyball das hat nichts mit "Verteidigen" zutun aber wenn hier über eine Veranstaltung gesprochen wird die Ich Organisiert habe.
Möchte Ich dann schon was dazu sagen.
Es ist glaube Ich normal das man einiges nicht Unkommentiert so Stehen lassen möchte.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Honeyball (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Klar, steht Dir ja auch zu.
Nur machte das jetzt so'n bißchen den Eindruck einer Rechtfertigung, die mir völlig unnötig erschien. 
Mir kommt es ja besonders darauf an, den Unterschied heraus zu stellen zwischen allgemeinem Angeln in den Wintermonaten und *gezielter* Laichdorschangelei. Selbst ein Bootsangler, der in max. 20m relativ küstennah fischt, wird den Fang einer laichschweren Dorschdame nicht immer vermeiden können, aber genau darum geht es ja auch nicht.


----------



## jannisO (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> bekommt man diese Blicke nicht immer vom Frauchen, wenn man zum angeln geht?
> 
> So zum Thema:
> Ich muss ganz klar sagen, ich verstehe jeden Kutterkapitän der die Laichgründe der Leos anfährt. Es ist nunmal eine Dienstleistung und wenn es der Kunde wünscht (und es Gesetzeskonform ist) da bleibt einem ja kaum eine andere wahl, außer man will seine Kunden nicht an die Konkurenz verlieren. Dazu kommt und ich denke das kann jeder bestätigen, das zum größten Teil Touristen und Sonntagsangler mit den Kuttern rausfahren. Die Interessiert wenn sie eiinige Stunden Anfahrt hinter sich haben nämlich nur eins, möglichst viel Fisch mit nach hause zu nehmen.




ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich das lese.
scheinbar bin ich auch ein Touri und Sonntagsangler mit meinen 350km Anfahrtsweg zur Ostsee, genau wie einige meiner Freunde. und ich könnt kotzen wenn ich deine verherlichung von gezielten anfahren von Laichdorschgebieten lese.
und nein ich fahre nicht mit einem Kutter und es macht mir nix aus nur zwei, drei oder 4 Dorsche zu fangen #d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Allerfischer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich habe 1200km Anfahrt, und trotzdem gehe ich nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsche...und was Babydorsche angeht, alles was unter 50 cm hat werfe ich sowieso wieder herein...


----------



## Eristo (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> Ich habe 1200km Anfahrt, und trotzdem gehe ich nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsche...und was Babydorsche angeht, alles was unter 50 cm hat werfe ich sowieso wieder herein...




Wenn du deine Fische mit feuchten Händen angefaßt hast, haben sie wohl eine sehr gute Chance, sich zu vermehren...#6


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



jannisO schrieb:


> ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich das lese.
> scheinbar bin ich auch ein Touri und Sonntagsangler mit meinen 350km Anfahrtsweg zur Ostsee, genau wie einige meiner Freunde. und ich könnt kotzen wenn ich deine verherlichung von gezielten anfahren von Laichdorschgebieten lese.
> und nein ich fahre nicht mit einem Kutter und es macht mir nix aus nur zwei, drei oder 4 Dorsche zu fangen #d#d#d#d#d


 
Erstens habe ich mich in meinen vorherigen Postings deutlich gegen Laichdorschfang ausgesprochen. Zweitens ist es natürlich rühmlich das du dich nicht so verhälst. ich lebe aber jetzt 25 Jahre direkt neben den Kuttern und das von mir beschriebene ist keine Verallgemeinerung sondern schlicht und einfach der Alltag den ich täglich erlebe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Briks,
deshalb ist es ja auch so wichtig, dass Aufklärung und Sensibilisierung für diese Sache nicht nur an der Küste stattfindet, sondern auch hier im Ab und mit Hilfe von Honeys Flugblatt auch weit im Binnenland


----------



## beschu (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Gregor,du hast ja sowas von Recht!!!Wenn ich das lese,weiss ich manchmal nicht,ob man lachen oder weinen soll!!!Das sind alles edle Vorreiter in Sachen LD-Schutz,aber leider total Realitätsfremdie Wahrheit sieht doch so aus,das die meisten Gäste viel und möglichst grossen Fisch haben wollen.Wenn ich sie dann auf die natürliche Wachstumspyramide beim Dorschbestand hinweise,wird meist nur verständnisslos geschaut.Die Leute WOLLEN Grossdorsch!!!Und da kann eine handvoll Leute noch so dagegen wettern,gegen die Masse der Angler(und das ist die Masse!!!)kommen sie nicht an!Schon garnicht mit den "Inquisitionsmethoden",die hier zeitweise herrschen.Oder ist schon mal einer  an einen "Grossdorschjägerkutterführer"herangetreten mit seinen Problemen?Ich glaub nicht,denn vor der Masse der anderen Angler seine Meinung zu vertreten ist ganz was anderes,als hier schnell ein paar grosse Worte in der Anonymität in den Computer zu klopfen.Bei mir war noch nie einer mit solchem Anliegen,nur umgekehrt,und das öfter(fast jede Ausfahrt!!!)Mir fällt eigendlich noch viel mehr zu diesem "Heldenthema"ein,aber das verkneiff ich mir lieber!!!!das ist auch das letzte mal,das ich mich hier dazu melde.mfg Beschu





Brikz83 schrieb:


> Erstens habe ich mich in meinen vorherigen Postings deutlich gegen Laichdorschfang ausgesprochen. Zweitens ist es natürlich rühmlich das du dich nicht so verhälst. ich lebe aber jetzt 25 Jahre direkt neben den Kuttern und das von mir beschriebene ist keine Verallgemeinerung sondern schlicht und einfach der Alltag den ich täglich erlebe.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Auch wenn Du nichts mehr dazu sagen willst.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du selbst Kutterkapitän bist. Dann hättest Du, wenn Du nur wolltest, es ja selbst in der Hand, die Angelegenheit in irgendeinen Kompromiss zu führen.:m


----------



## Boedchen (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du nichts mehr dazu sagen willst.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du selbst Kutterkapitän bist. Dann hättest Du, wenn Du nur wolltest, es ja selbst in der Hand, die Angelegenheit in irgendeinen Kompromiss zu führen.:m




Wie kommst du darauf das er es nicht schon macht?
Leute, hört auf zu spekulieren wo es nix zu spekulieren giebt.
Nur weil jemand SEINE BERECHTIGTE Erfahrung hier einbringt.
Er hat doch recht. 
Und wenn das hier so weitergeht werde ich gleich mal ne ökorechnung aufmachen wie viel Atomstrom ihr benötigt um hier teilweise komische Kommentare zu bringen.( mich inbegriffen)

PS: Ich habe vor kurzem einen absolut geilen komment gelesen von einem Kollegen:
Der gröste feind des Anglers ist der Angler.
Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Hab ich behauptet, dass er es nicht tut?
Was meinst Du, was der :m am Ende ausdrücken soll??? 

Ist doch absolut konstruktiv und der Sache dienlich, wenn ein Kutterkapitän mal klar macht, in welcher Bredouille er steckt zwischen seiner eigenen Vernunft und der mangelnden Einsicht seiner Kunden.
Wir verschließen uns diesen Problemen doch nicht.
Ganz im Gegenteil: Wenn der Skipper sagen kann, dass er in bestimmten Gebieten, wo sich jetzt die dicken Laichdorsche aufhalten, nicht angeln lassen *darf* und deshalb seine Gäste zu den ihm genauso gut bekannten Fangplätzen der zwar kleineren aber durchaus auch vorhandenen Bestandsdorsche fährt, dann ist halt wie immer die Regierung schuld und das ist der klein(geistig)e Mann doch gewohnt.:m

Ich würde doch völlig mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein, wenn ich einem Kutterkapitän, der sowas


> Wenn ich sie dann auf die natürliche Wachstumspyramide beim Dorschbestand hinweise,wird meist nur verständnisslos geschaut.


schreibt und tut, auch noch 'nen Vorwurf draus machen würde. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich wünsche mir, dass alle das so machten und wenigstens den Versuch unternähmen, ihre Kunden zu überzeugen.#6


----------



## kaizr (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Der gröste feind des Anglers ist der Angler.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Und wie Du damit richtig liegst. Siehste ja alleine hier täglich im Board wie sich "Gleichgesinnte" den Kopf einhauen.
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@kaizr,
auch eine Form, seinen Missmut auszudrücken.


----------



## raubangler (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Und wo wir gerade beim Thema Angelverbote sind......

Die jungen Dorsche sind die Zukunft und mehr in Küstennähe zu finden.
Was spricht dagegen, die Ufergebiete für das Angeln komplett zu sperren?
Klappt im Binnenbereich ja auch.
So bis 1km oder auch 2?

Damit sind dann auch die Mefoangler weg vom Fenster, die mit ihrer Angelmethode die Uferbereiche platttreten und sowieso verboten gehören.

Das gibt dann einige Biotonnen mehr Fisch für die Berufsfischer und jeder Trawler kann dann einen Schlenker mehr abschleppen.
Somit Freude Freude auf allen Seiten!


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

ähh, da erschließt sich für mich nicht mal ansatzweise eine Verbindung zum Trööt-Thema. außer das es um Fisch geht |kopfkrat


----------



## lahstedt (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Da kann ich mich nur zu 100% anschließen #6. So manch ein Zeitgenosse weiß meiner Meinung nach nicht, wovon er redet :c. Engstirnig und Kurzsichtig (Sichtweite von der Tapete bis zur Wand #q Ist schon traurig ....:c

Wolfgang



jannisO schrieb:


> ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich das lese.
> scheinbar bin ich auch ein Touri und Sonntagsangler mit meinen 350km Anfahrtsweg zur Ostsee, genau wie einige meiner Freunde. und ich könnt kotzen wenn ich deine verherlichung von gezielten anfahren von Laichdorschgebieten lese.
> und nein ich fahre nicht mit einem Kutter und es macht mir nix aus nur zwei, drei oder 4 Dorsche zu fangen #d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Ted (1. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

Ich möchte nicht in eure Diskussion einsteigen, auch wenn ich sie SEHR interessiert verfolge, dennoch ein Link, der bestimmt von interesse ist: http://www.fishfight.net/


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Ted schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht in eure Diskussion einsteigen, auch wenn ich sie SEHR interessiert verfolge, dennoch ein Link, der bestimmt von interesse ist: http://www.fishfight.net/


 
Danke Dir,
oh ja, auch das ist von Interesse! 
Auch und vor Allem dagegen gilt es zu protestieren.


----------



## raubangler (1. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> ähh, da erschließt sich für mich nicht mal ansatzweise eine Verbindung zum Trööt-Thema. außer das es um Fisch geht |kopfkrat



Jede Form des Angelns kann man begruendet verbieten lassen.
Wir sitzen somit alle in einem Boot - niemand angelt moralisch besser als die anderen.

Bei den Dorschen kommt noch hinzu, dass der Bestand in keinster Weise durch solche Angelverbote beeinflusst werden kann.
Das ist EU-Fischereipolitik und hier werden die Fangmengen immer so aussehen, dass die Art gerade nicht ausstirbt.
Wenn weniger geangelt wird, dann wird eben mehr abgeschleppt.

Wirkung zeigen solche Flugblatt-Aktionen nur bei Angelverbaenden, die dann in leuchtender Vorbildfunktion die Rechte der Angler beschneiden.

In Bruessel landen solche Flugblaetter auf dem schwarzen Brett fuer Jokes und andere Internetwitze.


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



raubangler schrieb:


> Jede Form des Angelns kann man begruendet verbieten lassen.
> Wir sitzen somit alle in einem Boot - niemand angelt moralisch besser als die anderen.
> 
> Bei den Dorschen kommt noch hinzu, dass der Bestand in keinster Weise durch solche Angelverbote beeinflusst werden kann.
> ...




leider muss ich dir da zu 100% Recht geben.
Das von dir geschriebene spiegelt absolut meine Meinung wieder.
Was ich mir als einziges wünschen würde, dass der Beifang bei den Berufsfischern mit auf deren Quote angerechnet und nicht Tod ins Meer zurück gespült sondern dieser einer vernünftigen Verwendung zugeführt wird.
Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## hans albers (3. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

moin

ja klar, können die angler nur einen 
geringen teil dazu beitragen,
ohne die berufsfischeri /eu wird sich nicht viel ändern..

aber dennoch :
muss man eine fischart
 noch gezielt 
zur laichzeit befischen,
deren bestand sowieso gefährdet ist..?

#d

wer das tut ,und sich  dabei 
immer über "andere" bzw. die eu aufregt 
ist meiner meinung nach auch nicht besser.

greetz
lars


----------



## Brikz83 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> leider muss ich dir da zu 100% Recht geben.
> Das von dir geschriebene spiegelt absolut meine Meinung wieder.
> Was ich mir als einziges wünschen würde, dass der Beifang bei den Berufsfischern mit auf deren Quote angerechnet und nicht Tod ins Meer zurück gespült sondern dieser einer vernünftigen Verwendung zugeführt wird.
> Viele Grüsse
> Knurri


 
Definitv habt ihr damit nicht unrecht (so traurig das auch ist) aber, das kann doch keine Ausrede dafür sein einfach nix zu tun? Würde man so an die Dinge heran gehen, könnten wir uns alle die Kugel geben. Natürlich sind wir als Angler nicht entscheidungsgebend und natürlich wird in der EU (wenn überhaupt) nur müde über so etwas gelächelt aber jeder der
(und wenn er nur seinem Angekollegen mal etwas auf den Schlips tritt) wenigstens etwas macht, der hat es zumindest versucht. Solche Diskussionen funktionieren doch nur mit etwas Idealismus für die Sache von der man überzeugt ist.


----------



## zanderman111 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> leider muss ich dir da zu 100% Recht geben.
> Das von dir geschriebene spiegelt absolut meine Meinung wieder.
> Was ich mir als einziges wünschen würde, dass der Beifang bei den Berufsfischern mit auf deren Quote angerechnet und nicht Tod ins Meer zurück gespült sondern dieser einer vernünftigen Verwendung zugeführt wird.
> Viele Grüsse
> Knurri




Das sehe ich genauso. Deshalb hat mich dieser Artikel auch ein wenig geschockt: http://www.shz.de/artikel/article//fischer-in-not-wohin-mit-beifang.html

Und heftig fand ich den letzten Satz...

Gruß Kay


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

der letzte Satz ist in der Tat absurd. Ansonsten kann ich die Argumentation allerdings verstehen.
wenn sowas durgesetzt werden soll, (was ich für gut fände) muss natürlich auch geklärt sein was mit dem beifang geschehen soll.
Warum eigentlich nicht zu Fischmehl verarbeiten statt Gammelfischerei zu betreiben ?


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

sollen sie doch Fischburger daraus machen.
Da wird sich ganz schnell jemand mit einer Geschäftsidee finden.
Es wird ja auch Surimi - Krebsimitat verkauft.
Hauptsache diese Verschwendung von natürlichen Ressourcen   hat bald ein Ende
Dann ist uns allen und vor allen den Dorschbeständen schon geholfen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

das sehe ich auch so Knurri, aber geregelt muss es schon sein, sonst können die Fischer da nicht mitziehen.
so Schnellschüsse, wie da beschrieben können nur in die Hose gehen. Auch wenn die Idee zu begrüßen ist, muss sie doch zuende gedacht werden.


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. März 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

eine Änderung egal welche, kommt für den Betroffenen so oder so immer zu schnell.
Also lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.
Gejammert wird doch immer.


----------



## Red Cloud (26. April 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

wie recht ihr alle habt.. das beste und nachhaltigste wäre ein totalesfangverbot für zehn bis fünfzehn jahren..  da der dorsch bis zu 25 jahre alt, zwei meter lang und rund 100 kg schwer werden kann. aber solche alten und großen fängt man heutzutage jedoch kaum bis gar nicht..

ich stelle doch lieber die befischung einer art für eine gewisse zeit ein und fange später mal "richtige" fische. bevor ich die nächsten zehn jahre alle potenten, gesunden und erfahrenen laichfische abfische und die zukünftigen bestände noch weiter zerstöre..


----------



## derfischangler (27. April 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@Red Cloud  
geh´Pilze sammeln  !!


----------



## gummibootangler (30. April 2011)

*AW: Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee*

@red cloud  wäre ne gute sache nur das wie der  kommentar meines vorposters beweist sind da viele nicht einverstanden#c
wenn nur du noch wartest wirst du in10-20 jahren wohl allein auf ner leergefischten ostsee unterwegs sein wenn sich nichts ändert
"kleingezüchtet" ist der dorsch schon -kleine,degenerierte fische schaffen noch das laichgeschäft|gr:und selbst während der laichzeit kennen einige kein pardon|gr:zum glück wurde den berufsfischern zwangspause verordnet:mhoffendlich folgt das bei den anglern bald-manche brauchen gesetze|uhoh:
ich befürchte allerdings das wie auch in anderen bereichen erst der supergau eintreten muß damit sich was ändert
siehe kanada-kabeljaupopulation plattgemacht....arbeitslose fischer etc.
bleibt nur der trost das nach der nächsten eiszeit da keiner mehr von spricht:q


----------

